# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  U očekivanju Palčića

## linalena

u dogovoru sa moderatoricom Sirius otvaram temu koja meni sada treba a naadm da će pomoći i drugima u sličnim situacijama, koliko god bi bilo najbolje da nikome ne treba ali eto nekada nema izbora

S 29+2 sam hospitalizarana u Petrovu  zbog zastoja u rastu od oko 4-5 tjedana, manjka plodne vode. Problem je posteljica, iako su zasada protoci uredu (iako na jednom je jedan dio tih protoka bil malo loš) očekivanja nisu da će izdurati još dugo.Svaki dan je bitan i po 3 puta sam spojena na ctg  po sat vremana i pratimo aktivnost malca, zasada je dosta slab ali eto jutros konačno dobar nalaz. Ako sam dobro shvatila kada je ctg loš izgleda kao jako zgusnuta cik cak linija, nije uopće važno da su otkucaji OK, već taj nedostatak aktivnosti jer beba pati, mislim da to zovu depresija jer je jutros dok rekao super sada nema depresije. Prikopčana tokoliza, dobila 3 injekcije dexamethazona i dalje moja terapija (duphoston i fraxiparin). Nadamo se još 2 tjedan i savršeno 32tt i barem kile težine jer je sada po jednoj procjeni 850 a po drugoj čak ispod 700. Porod će sigurno biti carski rez.

Dakle čemu ova tema, osim strahova za trudnoću pomalo postajem svjesna malog palčića koji će jako brzo doći. Više me uopće nije strah za mene, znam da ćemo izgurati još koji dan ali onda tza borba na neonatologiji. Fale mi ona zadnja 2 mjeseca priprema za bebu, kako ona sa stvarima tako i ona emocionalna. Što da kažem kada imam osjećaj kao da idem po nečije tuđe dijete. Za porod nemam niš spremno, robice niš
Znam da ima mnogo mama nedonoščadi ali i mame beba punog trermina nam mogu pomoći savjetom.
Ovoliko, znam puno , za početak

----------


## sirius

Uh , kako te razimijem u smislu da ti fali vremena i pripreme.
mene su hitno hospitalizirali u prvoj trudnoci u 30 -tom tj., i ustekali na tokolizu uz strogo mirovanje.
do tada savrsena trudnoca , u bolnicu sam sa posla otisla , niti jednu stvar nisam imala pripremljenu i nisam kucu zapravo vidjela dok nisam rodila i dosla kuci sa novorodencetom
.
moja prica je zapravo dobro zavrsila , porod je krenuo u 36 tj. , beba je bila zrela i velika za dob, pa smo bili kod kuce nakon 6 dana.


Ali sam neonatologije upoznala nakon drugog poroda, jer je kcer rodena sa srcanom greskom.Nju sam dovela kuci nakon operacije u dobi od 2 mj.
ako ces trebati bilo kakve prakticne stvari sto se neonatologije tice , tu sam.  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Draga lina, ja ti nemam neki pametni savjet, samo vam saljem pregrst ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude dobro
U mojim ste mislima  :Kiss:

----------


## Vrci

Lina, ti si prije par dana sumnjala da ti curi plodna voda. Jel to stvarno bilo ili? Jer očito je situacija bila ok kad si bila na amnio. Valjda bi već i onda vidjeli...

Držim ti fige, i malom palčiću. Neka izdrži u buši još koliko može, a onda ćete se vani maziti

----------


## twister

Lina, uz tebe sam. Sve sam izucila o prijevremenom porodjaju,jer sam imalaxtu dijagnozu. Ako beba ne napreduje u bushi, sigurno je bolje da se specijalisti i osoblje pobrinu za dalji napredak. Manja je tezina, ali ne znaci da dijete nije razvijeno...kao u blizanackim trudnocama, manja porodjajna tezina ali otporni. Dani poslije niti jednoj majci nisu jednostavni, zato se informisi, i upoznaces bas mnogo zena na samom odjelu,i vidjeces da nisi jedina. Ono sto je ujedno najbitnije je imati strpljenja. Palcici su otporniji nego sto se misli, i dalje kroz zivot zadrze tu karakternu osobinu...borci. 
Dosta majki sam upoznala, jer je odjel TIN pored odjela gdje sam ja bila...a i kcerka mog ginekologa je rodjena u 30 t zbog gestoze....sad je to cura i po od godinu i koji mjesec. Veliki zagrljaj i molim te, samo pozitivnim se okruzi...

----------


## vikki

Linalena, mislim na vas i vjerujem da će sve biti dobro na kraju  :Heart: . Vjerujem da ti je teško, moja je trudnoća bila praktički školska pa je svaki protekli dan i tjedan bio kao teško dobivena bitka, tako je to kad dugo čekaš i kad imaš x godina. Što se tiče osjećaja da ideš po tuđe dijete, mislim da i to ima veze s  dugo čekanom i teško stečenom trudnoćom i nije neuobičajeno, ni nakon tri i pol  mjeseca još ne vjerujem da je dijete koje imam moje i još nisam glasno izgovorila moj  sin.
Neka te ne brine što nisi pripremila stvari (nadam se da imaš koga tko ti može obaviti šoping, ako nemaš, javi, pomoći ćemo), sad je najvažnije da maleni borac napreduje, u maternici ili inkubatoru, bitno je da ste u dobrim rukama u što ne sumnjam. 
Navijam da izdržite što duže, a ti se drži i misli kako ćeš ga uskoro grliti  :Heart:

----------


## žužy

Draga Lina,  :fige:  do neba i natrag da ti tvoj Palčić stigne kao pravi momčić i u pravo vrijeme.Šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj!

----------


## Mojca

lina draga, iako sam rodila u 41+0, razumijem tvoje strahove, moji su valjda prestali onog trena kad smo sjeli u auto i krenuli kući. Samo polako, u bolnici si, pod kontrolom, biti će sve ok. 

Moja prijateljica je rodila curicu od 630 grama u 26+5, istina bilo je problematično na početku, a ta curka upravo uživa u prvim školskim praznicima. 
I ona je pričala kako su joj ukrali trudnoću, kako ni nema osjećaj da je bila trudna... ali sve to na kraju nekako dođe na svoje... budi bez brige, neće izostati osjećaj da je to tvoj sin, majčica priroda je vrlo mudro posložila hormone u našem tijelu, svaki se aktivira u pravom trenu, pa ćeš i tvoj osjećaj kojeg čekaš doći. 

Pripreme za dolazak kući će obaviti netko drugi... a beba toliko toga treba da, ne brini, imati ćeš prilike birati bodiće i pidžamice. Birati ćete ih skupa, ti i tvoj dečko  :Zaljubljen: 

Samo strpljivo.

----------


## Gabi25

Draga linalena, i ja te kao i sirius potpuno razumijem, i sama sam pisala kako imam osjećaj da mi je netko ukrao trudnoću, hospitalizirana u 28. tt pa sve do 35. tt a rodila 35+1. I naša curka je palčica, rođena sa 2300 g. Znam da će tvoj borac biti rođen sa puno manje pa da ti dam neke savjete iz svog iskustva.
Obzirom da ideš na carski rez čim budeš mogla, najbolje još isti dan počni stimulirati dojke ručno kako bi ti nadošlo mlijeko. Obzirom da će beba biti u inkubatoru trebat će ti vjerojatno koji dan duže da mlijeko krene ali budi uporna, meni je došlo tek 4. ili 5. dan. Pokušaj nabaviti električnu izdajalicu, možeš ju iznajmiti u Bauerfeindu, jer je ručno izdajanje svaka 3 sata stvarno mukotrpno, mene je električna izdajalica spasila, tj. BigBlue me spasila :Heart: 
Možeš sad već razmisliti hoćeš li ostati uz svog palčića sve do izlaska iz bolnice, znam da i Petrova ima tu mogućnost.
Puno mu pričaj dok će biti u inkubatoru i ako ćeš moći mazi ga, da osjeti tvoj dodir. 
Što se tiče kupovine stvari- prepusti to mužu ili nekome bližnjem, meni je to falilo ali muž i mama su sve odradili, baš ništa joj nije nedostajalo. To se sve stigne, vidjet ćeš.
Pred vama je velika borba ali kao što je već netko napisao- palčići su maleni ali su ogromni borci. 
Pišem još kad se nečeg sjetim, ljubim te :Heart:

----------


## julianna

draga lina želim ti da beba izdrži što dulje 
pozdravljaju te cure s foruma.hr
eto onda sve skupa ti šaljemo nebrojeno puno pusa

----------


## Apsu

... i onda sam ja nervozna jer mi je prošao termin  :Rolling Eyes:  
Pratim vas, želim vam puno sreće, snage i ljubavi, izgurajte ovo najbolje što možete  :Heart:

----------


## tigrical

Draga linalena želim da što duže izdržite 2 u 1! Maleni su to borci! Ja nemam nikakvog iskustva ali zbog placente previe očekujem prijevremeni porod isto carskim rezom.

----------


## linalena

večeras opet loš ctg, slaba akcija bebe, jedan kaže odam CR drugi pa s tolikom bebom ne možemo ni očekivati jače  akciju u tim tjednima. Bila prikopčana valjda 2 i pol sata i mm i ja molili pjevali pa čak i prijetili bebaču, mm npr slanjem u vosjku. Nakraju ipak čekamo sutra, ujutro odmah ponovo ctg pa uzv pa će valjda doktori skupiti glave - nekako nemam povjerenja u ova dežurstva nedeljom nav ečer u praznično doba
Čula sam sa s mojim profesorom i on kaže da nemamo kaj čekati

Ovo je već drugo ovakvo večer i koiko god bilo teško opet si nekako mislim bolje da bude još takvih i da malac raste, ali da bolje da brigu preuzmu stručnjaci....samo bi išla malo mirnmije u salu kada bi znala da je težina ipak malo veća

Nakraju sam poslala muža doma kako bi se mogla isplakati jerr se jedan pred drugim pravima hrabrim a poslije si pišemo poruke i poruke - zašto nam je lakše napisati nego izgovoriti?

Jel ću imati ja snage za sve te kušnje

----------


## sirius

Naravno da ces imati snage.  :Smile: 
kad su drugi izbori puno losiji izaberes -hrabrost i snagu.
Ne razmisljaj previse, sat po sat, dan po dan, korak po korak do cilja.

----------


## kameleon

linalena želim ti svu sreću..hrabroj mami i malom borcu!!!!  :fige:

----------


## Charlie

Linalena drzite se, mislim na vas i vaseg malog borca  :Heart:

----------


## Val

> Naravno da ces imati snage. 
> kad su drugi izbori puno losiji izaberes -hrabrost i snagu.
> Ne razmisljaj previse, sat po sat, dan po dan, korak po korak do cilja.


Navijam da sutrašnji ctg bude bolji i da još koji dan budete 2u1.

----------


## spodoba

Da se javim i ovdje...drz'te se!! ♥

----------


## tina29

Draga moja stalno ste mi u mislima, ti i tvoj maleni borac.
Zelim vam svu srecu i neka sve prođe najbolje..
Šaljem vam bezbroj pozitivnih vibrica i veliki zagrljaj.

----------


## lovekd

Linalena,samo hrabro! Vjerujem u malenog borca!  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## sara10

Linalena, želim vam puno sreće, da sve prođe u redu i da se maleni borac izbori, a sigurna sam da hoće!!!

----------


## twister

Bitno je da se kontrolises, bebica se okrene, malo sakrije,pa se odmah reflektuje na ctg-u. 
Izdrzaces sve, zena si, majka i sve mozes... Osjeti snagu bebe! Nevjerovatne su. A i nemas drugi izbor nego da budes jaka...ne samo za sebe vec za vas dvoje. Veliki zagrljaj.

----------


## Ninunanu

Ja ti nemam nikakav pametan savjet za dati, ali iskreno ti želim svu srecu tebi i bebacu i da sve prođe najbolje.  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## twister

Evo Gabi 25 ti je napisala oko izdajanja, fokusiraj se na stvari koje ce zavisiti od tebe. Ishrana npr, a ako ne, ima supstitucija tako da ne brines ni oko toga. 
Profilaksa sa deksametazonom je uradjena...odlicno! Meni je uradjena u 26t. 
Citaj malo koliko je bitna pozicija djeteta u inkubatoru, centralni stav rucica u odnosu na tijelo i koliko je bitno da bude ususkan dekicom, jer ce mu to dati osjecaj kao da je jos u materici.
I budi svjesna da ste u dobrim rukama, sa dobrom terapijom, okruzeni strucnim licima.

----------


## freya7

Draga linalena.....
nemam iskustva kao sto tebe ceka....ali budi hrabra i jaka....takva si najpotrebnija svojem malom princu.....
nista drugo pametno ne znam reci...

sto se tice ctga, ja sam bila nedavno pola dana prikopcana...nisu zadovoljni i ako su otkucaji ok, ali su preujednaceni....treba biti aktivnosti....mali siljaka prema gore.....
a ovo depresija...mislim da se to odnosi na pad aktivnosti....da padaju otkucaji....nisam sigurna 100%
znaci toga nema kod tebe.....

meni je secer malo razbudio bebicu prije ctga....

----------


## sirius

I kontakt koza na kozu. Dodirivanje, hranjenje , njega...
nemoj se bojati toga , inzistiraj na kontaktu.
to je tvoje dijete, nije vlasnistvo bolnice iako treba bolnicku skrb.
biti sto vise uz dijete, sto vise fizickog kontakta i izdajanje . To su bili moji prioriteti. To je bio moj posao koji sam si zadala kad mi je dijete trebalo bolnicku skrb. Sa uma sam jedino potpuno smetnula prvih dana ( detaljne) razgovore sa lijecnicima i detaljne planove za postupanje , to je bio moj propust dok se nisam snasla .

----------


## Maybe baby

Draga Linalena, budi hrabra. Veliki su borci mali palčići.  :Heart:  Znam da ti je užasno teško kroz što prolaziš ali bude sve ok. Mislim na vas  :Heart:

----------


## Blekonja

a joj lina  :Love:  te

imala sam u ovoj drugoj trudnoći istu dijagnozu, doduše negde iza 35 tj tek
tako da nemamo baš i isto iskustvo, jer sam rodila na kraju sa 40+2 cura 2760gr hitnim carskim

nadam se tebi eto baš istom scenariju, da ctg-i budu sve bolji i da što duže ostanete 2u1 i nadebljate se 

čuvaj se  :Love:

----------


## Vrci

Lina, mislim da bi bilo dobro i da se nakon što rodiš javiš udruzi Palčići, i oni će ti sigurno moći konkretnije pomoći

----------


## sarasvati

Linalena, zelim vam da sutrasnji ctg bude dobar i da sto duze ostanete zajedno.

----------


## linalena

radili u ponoć i sada ujutro, i bili su OK - sestr se sjetila pojačati zvuk i odmah se mali razbudio

Čak se i pomakao, jer mi je znal ležato skroz dole protegnut uz kukove, mišek mali umorni. Sada čekam konzilij operatera, ginekologa i pedijatra pa ćemo vidjeti. Rekla sam i mužu da dođe i to taxijem jer ko zna koliko će biti.

Ja nemam ništa za iza poroda, nemam pojma kaj mi treba s obzirom na CR i onda intenzivnu. Jel za početak dosta da ga pošaljem u apoteku po one jednokrtne gaće, neke velike uloške?

----------


## tetadoktor

dragica, šaljem vam  :Love:

----------


## sos15

Draga Lina,

Ne mogu ti pomoći oko odgovora, ali javiće se već cure koje imaju iskustva. 

Želim ti sve najbolje, ti i bebač ste mi stalno u mislima. Držim fige za vas dvoje!!!! :Love:

----------


## anddu

Nisam rodila carskim ali da, neka ti kupi gaćice i uloške vir 80 ili cure spominju one chicove a i neke noćne da ih staviš ispod pamučnih. Izdajalicu ako je nemaš

----------


## Mojca

linalena ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vikki

Mislim da ti treba sve sto bi imala i za prirodni porod, jednokratne gace i uloske svakako, drzi se <3

----------


## 123beba

Linalena, puno mislim na vas!!!! Držim.    :fige:  za malog borca i mamu!

----------


## milasova8

Lina,drzim palceve da se malecki jos malo udeblja i da te citav zivot uveseljava..mora bit sve ok..

----------


## boss

linalena drzi se sve ce to na kraju izaci na dobro, koliko je djece malo rodjeno pa im nista ne fali , mjesec dva u inkubatoru i to prodje i nakon godine dana vjeruj mi da nema razlike izmedju palcica i do termina donesene djece , sve oni to stignu.

----------


## Least123

linalena..ja nemam iskustva ni sa palčićima, a ni sa porodom. tek sam u 15 tj, ali ti od srca želim sve najbolje, i tebi i tvojoj bebici koja je sigruno veliki borac.
javljaj nam se, ne skrivaj strah, ne potiskuj u sebe jer bebica to osjeti. 
sretno vam još jednom!

----------


## mima32

Nemam iskustva s CR al imam iza sebe dvije laparotomije pa je slicno. Gacice, ulosci, spavacica (bolje nego pidzama), vlazne maramice i bocicu vode da ti je na dohvat ruke

----------


## perla5

Linalena, ne znam jesi vidjela ovaj prekrasan filmić o Palčiću (možeš vidjeti i kako ga mama uzima u naručje i drži kožu uz kožu), predirljiv je, ali potiče i nevjerojatnu snagu da se sve izdrži za to malo, slatko biće.

VIDEO Otac snimio dirljiv filmić: Čudesna prva godina dječaka rođenog 3,5 mjeseca prerano

I ovdje da ti poželim puno snage (a iz tvojih postova se da zaključiti da si hrabra žena) i sreće, Držim ti fige i pratim što se događa.

----------


## mima32

Vodu ja nisam smjela prvi dan a nisam bas mogla ni vlazne maramice al bolje da ti se to nadje pri ruci nego da fali. Mislim na tebe i malenog borca. Ovo sto je netko gore napisao, i moja sestricina i muz su cesto imali kontakt koze s malenim kad se rodio (24tt, 800g). On je na pocetku papao mamino mlijeko al je brzo presao na formule za bebe. Ostao je u bolnici do termina. Na pocetku je imao sve one cjevcice po sebi kasnije je postupno poceo samostalno disati. Kako je dugo bio u inkubatoru kasnije je cesto trazio (placuci naravno) da skinu sve s njega i pokriju ga dekicom i tad bi se umirio. Ne mogu reci da se s godinu dana nije vidila razlika u odnosu na deuge klince rodjene u terminu, jest, ali po pitanju velicine i kilaze. U principu je kasnio onoliko koliko se ranije rodio, al dr. su razvoj pratili po terminu kad se trebao roditi i u tom pogledu je sve bilo ok. Malisa sad ima 2god. 3mj. Hoda, govori, uporan je i zilav. Pravi mali borac. Nije bolesnjikav i stalno su s njim na nekim mini putovanjima (ovu rec stvarno je malo zilavko). Bit ce i tvoj mali princ borac i bit ce sve ok. Mislim na vas

----------


## Bubimitka81

Draga Lina ne mogu ni zamisliti kako ti je, mene su hospitalizirali sa 34 tt pa je nastala panika i strah.. 
Svaki dan vise je pobjeda... 
Sto se tice carskog reza, treba ti isto sto i nakon vaginalnog poroda, vir ulosci i jednokratne gacice npr..
Ja sam imala i spavacice i pidjame, bilo mi je svejedno, bitnije je da je na duboko kopcanje radi izdajanja...
Raspitaj se u Bauerfiendu oko Medela izdajalice... Ja sam imala u bolnici rucnu (kršitelj koda), ali Medelina elektricna je neusporedivo bolja......
Drzim fige da izdrzite jos malo 2 u 1...
Drzi se ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ginger

Draga~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba

Nakon cr ti treba sto i nakon vaginalnog: jednokratne gace, ulosci i spavacica
Netko je napisao i bocu vode, treba svakako, al oni ce ti reci kad i sto smijes jesti i piti

Drzte se!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Eh da, na intezivnoj ne smijes nista piti, barem ovdje u Osijeku, tek drugi dan kad te prebace u sobu i tek nakon sto skinu infuziju i kateter (u mom slucaju drugi dan navecer)
Ono sto je meni pomoglo na intenzivnoj je labello da se barem usne ne isuše...
Vlazne maramice sam imala, ali sam ih slabo koristila jer sam se mogla i smjela tusirati kad sam htjela...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lberc

Linalena,sve bude dobro,bebač je hrabar ko i mama i sve bu on to izdržal
i ja sam rođena sa 7 mjeseci i već kad su me donesli doma nakon inkubatora,rekal je deda da kaj su to donesli,da to ne bu preživjelo,a evo izrasla sam jaka i zdrava...jake su bebice i borci,ne brini

----------


## mačkulina

draga, ja imala 2 CR i jedna u općoj a jedan u spinalnoj i CR u Petrovoj ide ovako:

1. opća - 12 sati ležiš i tek onda ide dizanje, hodanje i tuširanje. 
2. spinalna - 24 sata moraš ležati i nakon 24 sata ide dizanje, hodanje i tuširanje.

jednokratne gaće ti ne trebaju dok si u sobi 25 kao ni ulošci ali reci  ipak mužu da ti to donese jer nikad ne znaš kada će te prebaciti na odjel. Dok si na intenzivnoj možeš primati posjete u sobu, kada te prebace ne odjel ne, moraš izaži van na hodnik  U sobi 25 si od 1-3 dana (ovisi o gužvi koju  imaju).
Neka ti donese i vlažne maramice, i neki ručnik manji i spavaćice (par komada) jer se to često sve zakrvavi

neka ti je sasrećom generacijo moja i biti će sve to dobro, vidjeti ćeš.. ma borci su oni i to samo takvi.. :grlim te:

----------


## strategija

Lina cure su ti sve rekle šta ti treba nakon CR. Ja bi samo nadodala da će maleni sigurno biti na intenzivnoj jedan period (do termina možda). Ti imaš mogućnost ostati u bolnici cijelo vrijeme. Ako se nije ništa promijenilo od početka godine kad sam ja bila u intenzivnoj sa bebom možeš biti dva puta dnevno po pola sata (mislim oko 12h i 16h). Ostatak dana ti slobodno možeš izaći iz bolnice. Otići kući i u dućan kupiti šta još treba i pripremiti se za dolazak bebe. Bebi u bolnici ništa ne treba osim što su mene tražili vlažne maramice. Sretno!

----------


## željkica

lina cure su ti sve rekle vezano za cr ja ću samo nadodat da ti želim svu sreću i vjerujem da će sve bit uredu i da ćeš dobit jednog prekrasnog palčića!moja nećakinja je palčica rođena sa 1200 g a sad je prekrasna djevojčica od 5 godina i stvarno je posebna!tako će i tvoj malecki bit poseban borci su oni! :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

linalena da sve prođe dobro

----------


## tina29

Lina ja kad sam bila u 10 mjesecu ove godine na carskom-spinalna u Petrovoj kad sam došla u sobu 25 tražili su me spavačicu u koju bi me obukli i uloške koje ti stave ali bez onih jednokratnih gačica i da dizali su me tek nakon 24 sata....
Sretno,bit če to sve super!
Pusa malom palčiću i tebi!

----------


## Loly

*Linalena* nadam se da će mali borac što duže izdržati kod mame, tebi želim puno snage da izdržiš sve  :Love:

----------


## Blekonja

lina evo ~~~~~~~~

----------


## Gabi25

I opet potpisujem sirius- sto vise fizičkog kontakta- iako se osoblje obično tome opire imaš pravo to traziti- jer ništa im ne pomaze vise od majčine blizine, topline majčinog tijela. Evo i sad plačem kad se sjetim kad su mi je prvi puta stavili koza na kozu.

----------


## žužy

*Lina*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba  :Heart:

----------


## Tiia

Lina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   ♥

----------


## snupi

linus moj dragi do neba i natrag!!

----------


## Mojca

> I opet potpisujem sirius- sto vise fizičkog kontakta- iako se osoblje obično tome opire imaš pravo to traziti- jer ništa im ne pomaze vise od majčine blizine, topline majčinog tijela. Evo i sad plačem kad se sjetim kad su mi je prvi puta stavili koza na kozu.


X!
Vani inzistiraju na skin to skin kontaktu. 

lina~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## frka

držite se ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## hope123

Draga Lina,želim ti svu sreću tebi i tvojem palčiću!Hrabra si ti ženica i bit će sve u redu,vidjet ćeš!I moja sestra je rođena kao nedonošće a eto je sada cura od 18god i da vidiš kak zna naljutit mamu,tako će i tebe tvoj jednog dana kad uđe u pubertet :Smile:  :Yes:  Drži nam se i znaj da smo sve u mislima sa vama!Pusa najveća

----------


## đurđa76

Lina drži se,bit će sve dobro
mislim da sam jednom pročitala da si i ti sama rođena puno ranije,pa vidiš u koju si lavicu izrasla,tako će i mali miš!!!!
sretno,mislimo na vas

----------


## sybylle

Linalena, nemam ti ništa novo za napisati osim: ti to možeš! Ni put do ovdje nije bio lagan i uspjela si. Ovo je novi izazov koji će od tebe tražiti pujo snage i strpljenja, ali opet kažem-ti to možeš. Istraživati ćeš,  informirati se i boriti i izgurati ćete to. A ksd i posustanes, opet ćeš se dići. Svi smo mi ljudi s trenucima slabosti i skroz je ok ponekad se isplakati, biti ljut, tuzan ili frustriran. U svemu tome nećeš biti sama - muž će ti sigurno biti velika podrška kao i još puno ljudi. 
A to što kažeš da imaš osjećaj da ideš po tuđe dijete, mislim da je isto normalno. Moja frendica je rodila nakon punog termina pa joj se na početku bebač činio kao stranac. Da nas taj mali stranac ima 18mj, voli ga najviše na svijetu ali kaže da na trenutke još ne može pojmiti da je to njen sin.
Držim vam fige za najbolji mogući scenarij i da se izborite za čim više dana u tvom trbuhu.

----------


## Shanti

Mama sam dvaju palčića  :Heart:   :Heart: , od kojeg sam jednog rodila... Prepoznajem se u svemu što pišeš. Čim se pokazalo da je trudnoća OK., odnosno nakon 12. tjedna, doktor mi je najavio da ću najvjerojatnije biti hospitalizirana s 28 tjedana. Isto Petrova. Dogodilo se da sam hospitalizirana već s navršenih 21. tt. Tokoliza, do poroda, početkom 36. tt. I moj sinčić je imao oko 30 tt zastoj u rastu, dobila sam dexamethason 5 dana i psihički sam se pripremala na CR, dali su mu još malo vremena a onda se nakon (mislim) desetak dana dogodio nagliji skok, pa smo odbrojavali dane dalje. Dex sam primila još u dva navrata po tri injekcije do poroda. Sada pišem "poroda", dugo sam o tome i govorila i razmišljala na neki način samokao o operaciji. Mojci sam se nebrojeno puta jadala da su mi "ukradeni" i trudnoća i porod. Toliko sam se bojala u trudnoći da apsolutno ništa nisam pripremila do hospitalizacije, sve su na kraju obavili drugi - prvenstveno muš, uz veliku pomoć prijateljica  :Heart: 

Cure su ti već sve napisale. Prije CR, ili dok još ležiš na intenzivnoj, pripremite spavaćice (najbolje one koje će biti praktične za izdajanje i dojenje, odnosno s preklopom na prsima ili dubokim kopčanjem na gumbiće), jednokratne gaćice i vir ili loola uloške, kakve kupuju sve mame za nakon poroda. I izdajalicu. Sestre će ti reći što da pripremiš za intenzivnu (toaletna torbica, ručnik, papuče), a ostale stvari će te dočekati na odjelu "carica" u tvojoj torbi. Na intenzivnoj većina boravi nakon CR 24 sata, ali neke (poput mene) ostanu i tri dana - postintenzivna nije imala slobodnih kreveta pa su prioritet pri selidbi s intenzivne imale mame dojilje. Meni je mlijeko došlo treću noć nakon CR, izdajanje je bilo mukotrpno i teško mi je krenulo, ali zbog toga, kao ni svih drugih težih puteva koje sam prošla, ne žalim... Eto nas, dojimo i dalje s 22 mjeseca. 
Eh, da, na intenzivnoj nam nisu dali na dan CR piti, ja sam molila namočenu gazicu da si brišem usta jer su mi bila jako suha.

Želim vam da što duže izdržite 2 u 1, a kad doktori procijene da je došao trenutak da će Palčić biti sigurniji van trbuha, da sve prođe u najboljem mogućem redu. A za stvari, ne brini. I ti ćeš moći izlaziti iz bolnice i sama birati stvari za svoju bebu... Možeš otvoriti i topic na Forumskoj burzi, sigurno će biti friških mama a neke bi mogle ponuditi i lotove za novorođenčad. Žao mi je što ja više ništa tako majušno nemam...

Još jednom, sretno  :Heart:

----------


## frka

i meni je sve to poznato - ukradena trudnoća, stres na stresu, beskrajni strahovi, pa i izostanak osjećaja da stiže moje dijete. isto se porod očekivao puno prerano - prvi sam put u bolnici završila s 23tt, a na koncu s 30tt na tokolizi sa strašnim neobjašnjivim komplikacijama i predviđanjima jako skorog poroda. na kraju nismo dobili palčicu - rodila se s 39tt suprotno svim očekivanjima, ali ja mrdnula nisam iz kreveta od 23tt, pripremila nisam apsolutno ništa niti sam u cijelom tom kaosu mogla osjetiti išta ekstra pozitivno i uopće zamisliti da actually čekam bebu. prvu sam joj stvar (osim jednih šlapica) kupila kad je imala cca 4 mjeseca - za sve su se drugi pobrinuli. ne brini za te sitnice - to sve dođe na svoje. i ne opterećuj se tim osjećajem "kao da čekam tuđe dijete" - ja sam ga imala i neko vrijeme nakon poroda. ono...tko si sad pak ti?! sve je to za ljude i otkantaj sve i zadnju mrvu grižnje savjesti ako ti se javlja.
i sve ćeš ti to moći, draga lina. uopće ne sumnjam u to. sve ćete ti i TM moći. držite se dan po dan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sirius

Drage čestitarke,  

dobre želje možete napisati na novoj temi na čestitanjima. http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83485-l...4%8Di%C4%87a-)

Palčić i majka s zaslužili i posebnu čestitarsku temu.  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

htjela  sam   nesto napisati  u vezi  ovoga  kontakta  majka  -beba  ,  moja  sogorica   je rodila blizance u  splitu  u  33tj, nisu  joj  dozvoljavali  nikakav  kontakt  sa  bebom,  ne znam  mozda  nije ni trazila  , znam  da  su  bebe  bile   vise  od mjesec dana  u  inkubatoru   i nikakvog kontakta  nije bilo  , tek kad  su   prebaceni  u topli krevetic   onda  je  bilo kontakta
meni je bilo cudno   jer sam  citala  da  je to jako bitno  za  majku i bebu  ali toga nema  u splitu

----------


## sirius

Naravno da je cudno. Ako bolnica ne prakticira kontakt svakako treba inzistirati na njemu. 
Ne treba cekati da pocnu nuditi.

----------


## Gabi25

Upravo tako, ja sam tražila i izvadili su je iz inkubatora sa svim onim zicama i stavili mi je koža na kožu. Da nisam tražila vjerojatno ni ne bi, nisam čula da su nekome nudili

----------


## twister

Jako bitno, i koristi se kao terapijska tehnika, kontakt koza na kozu ili kengur terapija. Naime ,otkucaji majcinog srca i toplina majcine koze,su okruzenje vec odavno poznato bebi...stimulise bebino disanje i fizioloske funkcije. Skoro sam citala, da je majka svoju bebu tako ozivjela, tj.reanimirala,i kad su doktori digli ruke od nje. Jako bitno...i sto.kazete treba insistirati na kontaktu.

----------


## crvenkapica77

navodno se  boje  infekcije jer su bebe jako malene   i osjetljive   ,  cak su  se  meni cudili  odkud  to pitanje  pa  beba je u inkubatoru   ne smiju je vaditi van   moze  se  nesto desiti 
a  isto sam  gledala   snimke   kako otac  ili majka   drze   palcica  od  npr.600gr  na prsima

----------


## mima32

Moja sestricina koja je rodila u 24tt u Austriji bio je jako bitan kontakt mame i bebe. Stovise i tate i bebe. Sestricina je bila u bolnici a vecinu vremena i tata s njima. I sa svim onim cjevcicama su ga vadili van i stavljali im ga na prsa da se maze. Na tome su tamo u bolnici jako inzistirali

----------


## Gabi25

Lina ima li novosti? Kako je Palčić? A kako si ti?

----------


## Bab

lina, čestitam tebi i tvom dragom na malom Palčiću.
Želim mu svu sreću ovog svijeta i da uz pomoć Vaše ljubavi što prije nadoknadi sve što mora i da pto prije počnete uživati zajedno u životu.
Tebi želim brz oporavak od carskog i puno dobrih vibri za daljnji oeriod.
Kad stigneš javi nam kako ste ti i Palčić.
Pusa velika

----------


## twister

Da, Gabi je u pravu, ako ima neko da nam javi, kako su prosli prvi sati, i prvi dani...

----------


## anddu

Pitale ste za Linalenu i palčića pa evo nekoliko informacija, na staru godinu je napisala: 'Moj maleni je pravi borac, diše samostalno, piški, kaka. Sad se prvi tjedan borimo da ne dobije infekciju, ima lošu krvnu sliku, tek onda uzv da se vidi daljnje stanje. Boli strašno ali mora biti tako'. Ona je taj dan već dosta hodala i sve obavljala sama, dan kasnije maleni je bio na sunčanju te je rekla da je bio jako aktivan. S njime je dva puta po pola sata dnevno i još čeka da joj mlijeko krene.

----------


## Least123

Za Linalenu ne brinem da će se oporaviti, i biti još jača nego što se može zamislit, jer će joj tu snagu dati njezin mali Palčić (zna li netko kako se zove?)...
A Palčiću od srca želim da tako aktivan i borben i ostane! Sretno maloj obitelji  :Smile:

----------


## lberc

znam da je spominjala ime Matej,sad ne znam jel se tak zove

----------


## Gabi25

Izvrsno je da malac diše samostalno, zapravo prilično fascinantno obzirom koliko je ranije rođen. Borac već sad, nisam ni sumnjala :Smile:  
Čekamo daljnje vijesti!

----------


## linalena

konačno imam komp pa sorry na nejavljanju, mogla sam jedva na face sa mobitela

Danas smo stari 4 dana, jutros je stavljen na resprator, ipak je on još preslab za smostalno disanje a niti ga još ne hrane jer ima krvi u probavnom traktu pa dok se ne ustanovi odkuda to samo potrebno u venicu, tj u pupkovinu. Imao je problema sa zadržavanjem tekućine ali eto od jutros piški i malo su mu splasnule nigice koje su izgledale kao Frodo. Inače je tijelo svo neproporcionalno jer je npr glavica normalna za 30tt a tijelo je zaostalo na 26tt, rukice su duge, mršave, a prsti joj vide se mali noktići. Krvna slika je loša ali se malčice poboljšali trombociti. Uglavnom sada se rješavaju stvari koje je pokupio od loše majčine utrobe, posteljica je bila izrazito loša, jako malo vode i tako eto.... a sada kako to i zašto...ne smijem previše razmišljati jer me to lomi

stanje je kritično, kažu da su 3 i 4 dan najkritičniji, pa prvi tjedan, pa prvi mjesec.... dakle dan po dan.....

dan mi izgleda ovako...buđenje u 5, pa bauljanje, gledanje tuđih beba na prsima dok ja svoje natežem sama i tako do 11 kada se krećem uređivati za sina, tuširanje, pa malo odmora pa jelo pa opet uređivanje i u pol 1 trčimo pred neonatologiju... do 1 sam u nekom drugom svijetu....popodne kao i prije, navlačenje sisa uz plač beba....u 4 opet uređivanje za posjet u pol 5 i opet neki drugi svijet...do 5... i onda duga večer, eto sada će biti malo lakše imam komp i vas

i jel smijem ja tu nastaviti pisati, ili zapravo ne - probati ću se malo sabrati i napisati ono što sam i htjela ovom temom, skrenuti pozornost na neke trudnoće koje se samo preko noći preokrenu....

----------


## Vrci

Lina, stvarno si hrabra, mora i mali biti takav... i brzo će biti bolje

Mislim da je ovo super tema na kojoj da pišeš, možda da joj samo modovi promijene naslov. Svi želimo biti uz tebe, a najbolje da onda ti ne moraš tipkati na deset mjesta

----------


## Gabi25

Draga sad si me rasplakala, evo tulim jer točno znam kako se osjećaš, onaj plac beba dok je tvoja u inkubatoru, onaj pogled vizite i pitanje gdje je vaše dijete, ono uzbuđenje dok ideš k njemu, pa tuga dok odlazis, pa ono izdajanje dok druge bebe cmokcu mamine cice a tebi ide kap po kap...
Nikad se u životu nisam vise naplakala ali me pogled na nju tjerao do krajnjih granica. 
Drži se draga, budi jaka i sve ce biti u redu, mora biti, ako ti ne daju da ga diras barem mu pričaj.....
Ljubim vas!

----------


## m2b

Lina, mogu misliti kako ti je...  :No:  Drži se, trebaš biti jaka radi Palčića.

Kako ti se suprug drži? Molim te nastavi pisati, povremeno svratim viditi jesi li se javila, u mislima ste mi.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## linalena

daju nam dirati, ali je on tako sitan da ga se jedva usudim taknut vrškom prsta (prije steriliziranim jedno 3-4 puta)
i opet je danas reagirao preljepo na tatin dodir a na moj se umiri??? tako se u trbuhu umirio kada m+bi ja stavila ruku a pojačao gibanje na mm
možda mi je nešto htio reći?

vršak mog prsta je njegov dlan, mrvica moja medena 

i ja bi voljela nastaviti pisati jer je i ovo i dalje tema u očekivanju palčića, čekati ću ga tako dugo dok ga ne privinem na prsa

----------


## Bluebella

Lina često mislim na tebe i Palčića i navratim vidjeti ima li novosti.
Držite se.. ne mogu niti zamisliti kako ti je, nakon svih postupaka i nadanja još sad i ovo prolaziti. 

javljaj nam novosti...  :Heart:  za malog hrabrog M i  :Love:  za mamu

----------


## Val

Moji su bili Palčići, ali puno veći Palčići. Pet dugih dana nisam ih skoro ni vidjela i znam kako je kad ti se tijelo i duša
kidaju dok gledaš druge rodilje :Sad: 
Želim vam da taj period što prije prođe i da mali Palčić pobijedi sve probleme. Sve pozitivne misli šaljemo u njegov inkubator.

----------


## sirius

> konačno imam komp pa sorry na nejavljanju, mogla sam jedva na face sa mobitela
> 
> Danas smo stari 4 dana, jutros je stavljen na resprator, ipak je on još preslab za smostalno disanje a niti ga još ne hrane jer ima krvi u probavnom traktu pa dok se ne ustanovi odkuda to samo potrebno u venicu, tj u pupkovinu. Imao je problema sa zadržavanjem tekućine ali eto od jutros piški i malo su mu splasnule nigice koje su izgledale kao Frodo. Inače je tijelo svo neproporcionalno jer je npr glavica normalna za 30tt a tijelo je zaostalo na 26tt, rukice su duge, mršave, a prsti joj vide se mali noktići. Krvna slika je loša ali se malčice poboljšali trombociti. Uglavnom sada se rješavaju stvari koje je pokupio od loše majčine utrobe, posteljica je bila izrazito loša, jako malo vode i tako eto.... a sada kako to i zašto...ne smijem previše razmišljati jer me to lomi
> 
> stanje je kritično, kažu da su 3 i 4 dan najkritičniji, pa prvi tjedan, pa prvi mjesec.... dakle dan po dan.....
> 
> dan mi izgleda ovako...buđenje u 5, pa bauljanje, gledanje tuđih beba na prsima dok ja svoje natežem sama i tako do 11 kada se krećem uređivati za sina, tuširanje, pa malo odmora pa jelo pa opet uređivanje i u pol 1 trčimo pred neonatologiju... do 1 sam u nekom drugom svijetu....popodne kao i prije, navlačenje sisa uz plač beba....u 4 opet uređivanje za posjet u pol 5 i opet neki drugi svijet...do 5... i onda duga večer, eto sada će biti malo lakše imam komp i vas
> 
> i jel smijem ja tu nastaviti pisati, ili zapravo ne - probati ću se malo sabrati i napisati ono što sam i htjela ovom temom, skrenuti pozornost na neke trudnoće koje se samo preko noći preokrenu....



samo ti nastavi pisati sve sto te muci. 
lako ja podjelim temu na novu o izazovima koje nosi rodenje prije vremena i kako se nositi sa tim.

i nemoj se bojati dodirivati mrvicu, tvoje bakterije nisu opasne za njega, drugi ljudi se bave njime su zapravo puno veca opasnost.
Vjeruj, imam iskustvo inozemne hospitalizacije i teskih operacija, od roditelja se samo ocekivalo da operu ruke i nose zastinu pregacu  . nikakve maske , ili navlake na noge. bolnicke bakerije su opasne, kucne nisu (mogu se uvijek lijeciti antibioticima).

----------


## butterfly101

Lina draga , mali je mali, ali iznenadit ce vas svojom jakom voljom i borbom da sto brze i bolje napreduje!  Zelim njemu i vama veliku srecu,snagu i hrabrost da izdrzite, jer vjerujem da je jako tesko to prolaziti!
Saljemo vam puse,a posebno velike za malog borca

----------


## tina29

draga moja *Lina* tvoj sin je veliki borac kao i mama mu,bit če sve to super i uživat čete vi jedan u drugome,veliki su oni borci,drago mi je da si nam se javila i javljaj se kad god možeš jer vjerujem da mnoge od nas svrate samo da vide novosti o tvome palčiću!
sretno i velike puse!  :Heart:  :Kiss:

----------


## milasova8

Lina,rasplakala si.me..
Ne mogu ni zamisliti kako se osjecas..hrabra si i tu hrabrost si prenjela na svog sina.bit ce sve ok,samo treba imati strpljenja i kao sto si napisala-,dan po dan dok ga ne dovedes doma i ne pocnes u potpunosti uzivati u njemu..

----------


## Ginger

lina tako mi je tesko citati da nakon svega, prolazis jos i ovo
zelim vam svima skupa puno snage i da teski i neizvjesni trenuci prodju sto prije
mislim na vas

----------


## Shanti

Draga Lina, svakodnevno mislim na vas, na vašeg malenog dječačića i vas dvoje  :Heart: 

Kako je s izdajanjem, je li krenulo mlijeko?

----------


## Zuska

Draga Linalena, želim vam mnogo snage...i da ga što prije priviješ uz sebe.  :Heart:

----------


## twister

Sama cinjenica da je par dana disao sam,prije nego je stavljen na respirator,je obecavajuca... treba sanirati problematiku u vezi stomaka, a kad se to sanira (sto je i jedna od najcescih komplikacija) hranice malo pile,sondom. Bice uspona i padova Lina, depresije i srece... ne preostaje ti drugo nego da za njega budes jaka kao sto jesi, i ponosna majka. 

Dan za danom, sat za satom, sve je pobjeda! Zagrljaj najveci!

----------


## linalena

Sutra mi vade šavove i onda ćemo vidjeti kako dalje, pitao me doktor dal stanujem u Zagrebu - ja iz toga shvatila da će me poslati doma pa da dolazim, poslije mi je sestra rekla da me neće poslati doma, jedino ako bude velika gužva svuda a ja nemam mlijeka. Ma ležati ću na hodniku ispred rađaonice ako treba samo da sam blizu.
A mlijeko ide pomalo, čak mi je jedna cica počela močiti spavačicu, ali još ide samo u kapima. A tako sam zamišljala kako ću tim prvim kapima kolostruma hraniti malca na cicama, išla na rodin tečaj, čitala i učila. Jučer sam išla u Savjetovalište  tu u Petrovoj reći da nećemo dolaziti na Tečaj koji je trebo krenuti 14.1 jer sam ranije rodila. Kako sam ja zamišljala ovaj siječanj sada mi je u jednu ruku predivan jer sam majka ali toliko opet strašan - vjerojatno  cure koje su proživljavale slično razumiju ovaj bezvremenski osjećaj

----------


## Least123

Linalena, nisam majka uopce jos, ali razumijem taj osjecaj, zapravo miks osjecaja koji prolaze glavom svakodnevno. Hrabra si, jaka, uporna i tu snagu je maleni nasljedio od tebe. Nazalost nije krenulo onako kako je trebalo, ali malac ce narasti i postati tvoj veliki deckic. I da nemoj im dati da te salju kuci, kucaj na sva vrata...
Dan za danom sada ces primjecivati pomake i postajat ce ti sve lakse. Mama si, budi sretna i sanjaj Sto cete sve raditi kada stignete kuci...i pricaj malenom to  :Wink:

----------


## sirius

> Sutra mi vade šavove i onda ćemo vidjeti kako dalje, pitao me doktor dal stanujem u Zagrebu - ja iz toga shvatila da će me poslati doma pa da dolazim, poslije mi je sestra rekla da me neće poslati doma, jedino ako bude velika gužva svuda a ja nemam mlijeka. Ma ležati ću na hodniku ispred rađaonice ako treba samo da sam blizu.
> A mlijeko ide pomalo, čak mi je jedna cica počela močiti spavačicu, ali još ide samo u kapima. A tako sam zamišljala kako ću tim prvim kapima kolostruma hraniti malca na cicama, išla na rodin tečaj, čitala i učila. Jučer sam išla u Savjetovalište  tu u Petrovoj reći da nećemo dolaziti na Tečaj koji je trebo krenuti 14.1 jer sam ranije rodila. Kako sam ja zamišljala ovaj siječanj sada mi je u jednu ruku predivan jer sam majka ali toliko opet strašan - vjerojatno  cure koje su proživljavale slično razumiju ovaj bezvremenski osjećaj


Da li izdajas na prazno , svaka tri sata?
to je nacin za stimulirati dojke.
znam da ti je tesko , zanam da ti se tisucu stvari mota po glavi , ali pokusaj izadanje shvatiti kao posao. 
Nema boljeg lijeka koji mozes dati u ovom trenutku , svaki mililitar je vazan.

----------


## linalena

da što češće, malo preko noći štrajkam samo masiram
a sada ujutro me sestra primila i sve je špricnulo, ali joj meni je teško tako stisnuti, izdajalicom ide pomalo ali ide

----------


## lisica

Evo i ja ti dajem podršku i tebi i tvom sinu. Neka što brže raste mali borac a ti samo cice stišći, svaka kap je napredak. Nije važna sad još količina, samo kontinuitet, već će on sebi navući koliko mu treba kad krene saugati. Neka ti muž donese čaj u granulama iz DMa i vaserkocher ako imaš ili ako u bolnici imaju vruću vodu u automatu. Meni je šalica tog čaja zamjenjivala kavu, možda je placebo ali meni je prvo kad rodim da počnem piti taj čaj. Ko neki ritual..I kompoti..Ako ti mogu donositi kompote, ma super..Budi hrabra, digni glavu i bodri svog sinčinu.  :Heart:

----------


## željkica

linalena puno snage ti želim znam koliko ti je teško i kroz šta prolaziš brat mi je bio u sličnoj situaciji i on ima palčicu...... drži se zbog svog palčića , borci su oni! :Love:

----------


## m2b

linalena, nećeš ići doma ako to sama ne poželiš!  U bolnicama su majku dojilju dužni držati uz dijete mlađe od 6 mjeseci.

Reci im da ti ne ideš i TOČKA, neće te nitko izbaciti.

----------


## sirius

> linalena, nećeš ići doma ako to sama ne poželiš!  U bolnicama su majku dojilju dužni držati uz dijete mlađe od 6 mjeseci.
> 
> Reci im da ti ne ideš i TOČKA, neće te nitko izbaciti.


Nitko nista nije duzan , ako nama smjestajnih kapaciteta.
samo da se zna.
majka dojilja ima pravo smjestaja uz dijete ( dok god postoji potreba  iskljucivog dojenja , nije limitirano do 6 mj.) , ali samo ako ustanova ima smjestajne kapacitete.

----------


## Gabi25

Sirius je nažalost u pravu ali vjerujem da ce naći koji krevet za tebe. 
Sto se tiče izdvajanja meni je tek negdje 5. dan krenulo kako treba, iako to nije kao kad ti beba povuče ali budi uporna, ja sam imala sve rane od struganja po kozi jer sam ručno stiskala u početku. U početku sam
nosila bocicu u kojoj je jedva dno bilo prekriveno ali su mi rekli da je svaka kap bitna. 
Jesi uspjela nabaviti električnu izdajalicu?

----------


## sss

Linalena, želim vam svima svu moguću sreću, snagu i strpljenje.
A želim podijeliti i svoje iskustvo: rodila sam blizance, 30+4. Odmah su smješteni u inkubatore, ali su samostalno disali. Ono što me dovelo do ludila je bila činjenica da je njima sa svakim dolaskom vizite bilo sve lošije i lošije. Umirala sam od brige i očekivanja ishoda, dok me nije jedan doktor objasnio par činjenica: nije neobično da oni na početku samostalno dišu, jer na početku imaju snage. Nakon nekog vremena se počnu umarati i trebaju pomoć. Mojima su prvo dali samo kisik, ali onda je uslijedio i respirator. To je očekivano i to je taj 3-4 dan koji su ti spominjali. I moji su imali problema s mokrenjem, s infekcijama, krveranjem u mozgu, ali malo po malo su to prevladali i sada je sve u potpunom redu. 
Bili su u bolnici 45 dana.
A ovo što te brine, ostanak ili odlazak iz bolnice: ja sam otišla kući nakon 5-6 dana, jer me okruženje u bolnici psihički jako opterećivalo i negativno utjecalo na mene. Imala sam sreću što nam je bolnica udaljena 10 min vožnje i dogovorila sam da ću dolaziti na podoje 3 puta dnevno. Žalosno je to što da sam ostala u bolnici, ne bih mogla k njima češće od toga (ustvari, mogla bih imati jedan dolazak više), jer su imali strogo posložene termine posjeta. Zato sam zaključila da oni ne gube ništa ako sam ja kod kuće. Koliko god ti se sad činilo nenormalno da ti budeš doma, a on u bolnici, vjerujm mi da to nije loše ako si blizu. Možeš dolaziti kao da si u bolnici, a ipak se kod kuće možeš bolje odmoriti, naspavati, oprati, najesti, pričati s mužem... Ne znam, meni se to tada činio dobar izbor.

----------


## Gabi25

Vidiš a meni je bilo nezamislivo izaći iz bolnice bez nase curice, dobro ja sam znala da nećemo ostati dugo jer je rođena sa 35+1 i osim žutice nije imala nikakve komplikacije ali nekako sam mislila da cu se raspasti ako dođem doma bez trbuha i bez nje. Ovako sam je pogledala svaki put kad bi donijela mlijeko pa mi je to davalo snage.

----------


## crvenkapica77

lina  draga   bas  si me  rasplakala  :Heart: 

svi znamo  da  si veliki borac   i  tvoj palcic   je isto  :Heart: 
vjerujem da  nije lako  ni malo   :Love: 
zelim vam puno snage i  da     svog  sincica   sto  prije uzmete  u narucje

----------


## Lotta81

Lina, drži se.  Palčići su veliki borci. (kad čitam tvoju priču kao da slušam svoju rođakinju koja je rodila palčicu od 600 grama, a koja je danas odlična osmašica).
Budite hrabri i dan po dan, dok svi troje ne dođete kući.

----------


## sirius

Moju su kcer transportirali na Rebro prvi sat po porodu, tamo nema smjestaja za majke , nikakvog.
putovala sam u bolnicu svaki dan , i bila cijeli dan ( tamo su na neonatologiji posjete od 12-18, a na kardiologiji sam bila od 8-21 sat od 7 dana njezinog zivota).

----------


## m2b

nisam rekla da će dobiti krevet! Ali stolicu svakako hoće!   
Nažalost nahodala sam se po bolnicama u RH, i ako je bolnica "prijatelj djece" dužna je mami dojilji omogučiti ostanak u bolnici za bebu do 6 mjeseci (držala sam dokument u ruci, slikala ga mob. i pozivala se na njega). 
E sad nisu sve bolnice u tome, znam da su Sisak, Zadar, Šibenik... U ZGu; dječija bolnica Srebrenjak, Šalata (kod njih sam i sama bila smještena), mislim da je i SV.Duh...   Klaićeva NIJE!

----------


## sirius

> nisam rekla da će dobiti krevet! Ali stolicu svakako hoće!   
> Nažalost nahodala sam se po bolnicama u RH, i ako je bolnica "prijatelj djece" dužna je mami dojilji omogučiti ostanak u bolnici za bebu do 6 mjeseci (držala sam dokument u ruci, slikala ga mob. i pozivala se na njega). 
> E sad nisu sve bolnice u tome, znam da su Sisak, Zadar, Šibenik... U ZGu; dječija bolnica Srebrenjak, Šalata (kod njih sam i sama bila smještena), mislim da je i SV.Duh...   Klaićeva NIJE!


Dijete joj je na neonatologiji, tamo nema stolaca , posjete su samo 2x dnevno po sat vremena.

----------


## linalena

trombociti su se malo popravili, sada su 80 a trebali bi biti 150 - odlično da se popravljaju; malo je anemičan pa će kroz koji dan dobiti eritrocita
a dok se to ne popravi ne mogu dati to nekaj kaj bi trebalo zatvoriti ductus pa bi i lakše disao, možda i bez respiratora
hrane i dalje preko vene infuzijom, elektrolitima a stanje u želucu se normalizira tako da očekujemo kroz 4-5 dana hranjenje sondom - ja cicam ko luda, odma svaki 3 sat, niš nije teško, ubiti ću cime u sobi (ali dobro imaju one način "osvete")
Tako mi je slatki, koža se malo sredila,  a glavica, joj što sam sjatki, imati će plavu kosicu ali nogice su opet Frodo pa su malo korigirali tu dozu za izmokravanje

Uglavnom - stanje je i dalje nestabilno i jako kritično



posjete su 2 puta dnevno po pol sata :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## m2b

znam da je na neonatologiji, ovo se odnosilo na onaj tvoj post; _majka dojilja ima pravo smjestaja uz dijete ( dok god postoji potreba iskljucivog dojenja , nije limitirano do 6 mj.) , ali samo ako ustanova ima smjestajne kapacitete._, koliko znam u rodilištu na krevet. 
Ma dobro, znam da sve ovisi o bolnici u kojoj se nalazi. Moja prijateljica je rodila isto Palčicu i ostala je 2 mjeseca s njom u bolnici. I kad je bolnica bila pretrpana nije im palo na pamet nju dirati. Dok je sad poznanica rodila u ST-u u 31 tjednu i nakon 5 dana su je sprašili doma.

----------


## Shanti

Slažem se s onime što je napisala Sirius.
Mislim da je u sobi na CEF-u, gdje su tada smještali majke-dojilje, u jednom razdoblju bilo čak sedam, a dojma sam da se dodavalo kreveta do maksimalnog kapaciteta sobe, samo da bi im se omogućio smještaj. U svakom slučaju, uvjet je bio dojenje/izdajanje za ostati u bolnici. Sjećam se da je jedna mama otišla (ne svojom voljom) na boravak doma, kako je rekla jer više nije bilo kreveta, a i stanovala je desetak min šetnje od bolnice.

Lina, ne brini o tome sada, trebaš svu snagu za izdajati, izdajati, izdajati. Svaka tri sata, i noću, to je osobito bitno.
Meni je okidač da mi mlijeko krene (osim pomoći sestara, evo sestri Anabeli jedno veliko  :Heart:  za sate stiskanja, iako je boljelo "ko sam vrag"  :Grin: ) bilo misliti na njega i koliko će to njemu značiti, kad mu počnu davati moje mlijeko... Pokušaj i ti, misli na svoga sinčića, gledaj njegovu sličicu, misli na to kako sadašnjim izdajanjem pripremaš teren za njegovu buduću (vrlo skoru) papicu... I drugi posao ti je, kako si rekla, "urediti" se za njega i za te vaše susrete dva puta po pola sata...  :Heart:  A između toga odmarati, koliko uz taj ritam možeš...

----------


## Vrci

Lina, jeste se možda povezali s Palčićima? Možda i tamo dobijete koji savjet...

Tvoj mali je sigurno velik borac, čini mi se da bude on s vremenom pobijedio sve te loše stvari...

----------


## linalena

jesam, poslala danas mail a nekim osnovnim stvarima

Popodne mi je tako bio aktivan, predivno nešto, mrštio se kao da bi plakao , čak je podigao rukicu skroz u zrak. I da vidi se na pelenici da je piškio!!!!! On je inače skroz gol, leži na gazici, nogice su raširene a između je presavinuta valjda najminiturnija pelenica. Nije baš piškio koliko treba ali nekaj je, malo smo oko toga razgovarali nas troje

----------


## vikki

Mišić mali  :Heart:  Bezbroj vibri za njega, bit će to pravi momčina, nadam se da ću imati čast upoznati ga  :Smile: 
Držite se, bit će to sve dobro  :Love:

----------


## milasova8

Mis mali..Ne mogu ni zamisliti kako je sicusan..mrva..tako malen,a tako snazan..

----------


## nina70

Danima me nije bilo na forumu, a tu se svašta dešava!!! Linalena, šaljem bezbroj vibri za malog mišića  :Heart:  
Ufff tvoja tema mi je ponovo otvorila rane

----------


## tina29

a miš mali medeni,ma pa on če to sve pobjediti i postati pravi veliki dečko.
lina naša hrabrica,bit če to sve super,šaljem vam bezbroj pusa i vibri za malenog snažno momčića!  :Heart:

----------


## ija.i

draga linalena čitam forum rode godinama i tek sad kad sam pročitala kroz što prolaziš morala sam se registrirati da ukratko ispričam svoju priču,možda te malo ohrabrim.Imam troje djece jedno od 11 godina i blizance od tri godine,svi su začeti potpomognutom oplodnjom.Blizance sam rodila sa 28 tj. trudnoće i dobro znam kroz što sve sad prolaziš.Dečko je bio na respiratoru 78 dana,bio je anemičan i nekoliko puta je dobio krv,na početku je bio u velikom infektu,uglavnom prognoze  mu nisu bile baš sjajne,danas je zdrav dečko od 3 godine.Cura je bila na respiratoru 3 tj. također imala ductus,bila anemična dobila isto nekoliko puta krv,njezine prognoze su bile malo bolje ali isto ne baš sjajne,danas je također zdrava curica.Budi hrabra,izdajaj se,i vjeruj mi da će na kraju biti sve uredu,ja sam sa svojima bila u bolnici 2 mj.cura je išla prije doma tako da sam njega ostavila i taj dan sam mislila da će mi srce puknuti,danas kad ih gledam svaki dan zahvaljujem Bogu na njima.

----------


## linalena

meni jako puno pomažu tuđa iskustva, daju mi snage i vjere, i da napomenem i negativna iskustva su dragocjena- jer nije sve uvijek lijepo, čak ni malo ljepše od najružnijeg

Izvađeni mi šavovi, kaže mi sestra da mi nije lijepo zaraslo, ma nema veze to samo da ja mogu prošetati sa svojim lavićem, ponosna sam na šav jer je ovaj put iz njega izašlo nešto predivno

Prebačena na odjel ginekologije, četverokrevetna soba, još 2 mamice sa neonatologije i jedna pacijentica. Sada moram dokazati da mi je mjesto ovdje, da što skorije krenem u sobu na izdajanje

----------


## Zima77

Lina drži se i vibram za tvog hrabrog lavica mateja on je borac kao i mama bit će sve dobro ,,

----------


## m2b

Lina kako je Palčić danas?

----------


## andream

Lina, lijepo je čitati da sve pomalo ide svojim tokom, vjerujem da će sve kockice doći na svoje mjesto. Samo polako... oko prvog proljeća ćete taman u lijepe šetnjice.

----------


## linalena

popravilo se stanje sa trbuščićem i krećemo papati najfiniju papicu na svijetu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
sada sam bila na izdajanju i predobra sestra je sama ručno izvukla koliko joj treba jer sam ja naravno malo ranije obavila izdajanje, sada im je dosta 2-3ml a popodne poslije posjete u 5 idem u sobu za izdajanje u ozbiljan posao
Nadam se da će mu pasati ono što mu je majčica skuhala, kada mu je već njena utroba bila tako loša. Svijet mi sada stoji dok mi ne kažu da je kakao poslije mlijeka

Inače stanje je i dalje neizvjesno, rano je još, mali je ali vidi se da ima hrabrosti i želje

----------


## Ginger

Mislim na vas  :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

Linalena drzite se, tisuce vibrica saljem malom borcu!!

----------


## mravak

i ja mislim na vas...

----------


## ZO

ja ne mogu vjerovat da ovo sve tek sad vidim


držite se, mislim na vas  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Beti3

linalena  :Love:

----------


## perla5

I ja mislim na vas, držim fige! Sestra mi je isto ranije rodila i njena curica je bila u bolnici bez nje jer nije bilo kreveta (splitske firule), ali je svaki dan dolazila i dojila po par puta. U pauzama je sjedila u čekaonici, najčešće sama jer smo svi radili i citiram "brojala sekunde na satu". Njen svijet se pokrenuo tek kad joj je dijete došlo doma.
Sretno, javljaj nam novosti. Puse Mateju!

----------


## anamar

linalena sve dobre misli ovog svijeta neka budu uz tebe i tvog Palčića

----------


## twister

O draga Lina, odlicna vijest,ako ga pocinju polako hraniti sondicom...znaci da mali lavic savladava jednu od tezih komplikacija. Bravo! Bravo za oboje,svaki put se najezim i raznjezim.... Korak po korak draga. Nego, da li ga je pregledao neuropedijatar, ultrzvuk glavice?  :Smile:

----------


## tina29

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  tvom mišiću!!!
mislim na vas!

----------


## linalena

dosada su radili 2 UZV i bili su čisti, što je super zar ne!!!! malo me frka jer su trombociti niski pa je podložniji krvarenju a sada se ne mogu sjetiti iz kojeg razloga mu ih ono ne mogu dati. 
U popodnevnom posjetu nam je lavić otvarao okece, i gledao onako uokolo, tamne sitne okice - iako se ja prestravila zbog toga iz straha da tako rano nije dobro da gleda da mu svjetlo ne bi oštetilo okece a onda sam se sjetila i da u trbuhu gledaju jer kažu da ih se može izvan trbuha sa lampicom potaknuti na akciju a inkubator je prekriven i nije na jarkom svjetlu a kada je pod lampom stave mu gazicu preko očiju

----------


## vikki

Laviću i tebi  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## sarasvati

Linalena, šaljem puno snage i dobrih želja tebi i tvome Palčiću!

----------


## rahela

super za UZV!
nadam se da izdajanje ide i da će ga tvoje mlijeko još ojačati  :Heart: 
vibram za vas oboje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sani1612

Drzim vam fige hrabrici

----------


## Gabi25

Samo da ti ovdje napišem- vidim da si tamo na temi o dojenju napisala da te antiseptik podsjeća na tvoje dijete- mene još dan danas miris plivasepta asocira na bolnicu i vrate mi se sva sjećanja. 
Držite se, super za uzv!!!

----------


## Vrci

Kako mi je lijepo čitati napretke, malo po malo, dan po dan...  :Smile:

----------


## kameleon

> Kako mi je lijepo čitati napretke, malo po malo, dan po dan...


potpisujem, polako ,ali sigurno... :Heart:  malo!!super za UZV, želim vam svu sreću svijeta za dalje!
lina, negdje si napisala da želiš čuti i loša iskustva, pa sad, ili se o lošima ne priča ili ih ima vrlo malo..
ja poznam dosta djece palčića, i možda su malo sitnija djeca, privržena, slabijeg imuniteta,pogotovo prve tri godine, ali s vremenom sve nadoknade jer su žilavi, borci i ustrajni..kao i njihove mame lavice!! drži se!!

----------


## twister

Joj Lina divno, 2 puta cist UZV... odlicnoooo! Prebrodio je problemesa trbuscicem,polako... ne razmisljaj dva dana unaprijed,razmisljaj u sadasnjosti i osvrni se,vidis koliko poboljsanja ima  :Smile: . Nisam ekspert za dojenje, slusaj sta cure govore, i slijedi svoj instinkt... veliki zagrljaj  :Smile:   :Smile: ... i vodi racuna i o sebi, ishrani, trebaces snagu... informisi se oko poboljsanja tonusa misica kod nedonoscadi, i sta majka moze da uradi.. to je kad ti ga dadnu u narucje  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Lina, kako je malac sad s težinom? Pretpostavljam da je nešto izgubio nakon poroda, ili?

----------


## linalena

težina--- prvo je nakon poroda dobivao što je bilo loše jer nije piškio i eto to se konačno počelo sređivati, tko je čak natukao lažnih 880g (rođen s 715); jučer je popodne prvi puta dobio mamino mlijeko, po obroku dobije 2ml, to vam je par kapi, i dobro je reagirao, piški kaka i da dobio dobre grame.... danas ima 811g

Dobio je transfuziju i dobro je reagirao, bila je potreban jer ima slabe eritrocite, malo ih i loše razvijenih, trombocite....još ima neznake infekcije pa dobija neka 2 jaka antibiotika i kažu da bi se 1-2 trebalo vidjeti poboljšanje
Pedijatirca kaže---- on više nije životno ugrožen ali je i dalje kritično i nestabilno, pričekajmo još tjedan dana

no mi smo sretni jer eto već sinek ima tjedan dana, biti će i drugi tjedan, pa rpvi mjesec....

----------


## Inesz

:Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

samo sam  dosla   poslat  malo  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  i   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## mravak

bravo mama i tata ! imate hrabrog palčića !

----------


## amazonka

Linalena čitam iz dana u dan i šaljem puno vibrica za tebe i malog borca!!!

----------


## Vrci

Bravo, sad će malac brže napredovati na mlijeku  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

Lina.. svako malo svratim vidjeti novosti... bravo za malog M.
veselim se svakom napretku  :Klap:

----------


## Least123

Lina...mm i ja vas pratimo stalno! Uspjeli ste uci i u njegovo srce...
Mislimo na vas i samo tako dalje...borite se i veselite svakom mazenju!

----------


## strategija

Znam da su meni svi govorili da su pogoršanja brza a napredci spori. Samo strpljenja treba imati. Bravo maleni za napredak!  :Love:

----------


## Cortina

I ja svratim svakodnevno da vidim kako je hrabri borac  :Smile:   čitajući se vraćam u vrijeme kad sam isto proživljavala...
Super za papanje i uzv glavice, nama su svi samo govorili, sve će se srediti i on će to nadoknaditi, samo da je glava dobro, i bila je i kod mog Palčića  :Heart: 
Imao je krvarenje I. stupnja što je uredan nalaz za nedonošćad, a kasnije mu se i to apsorbiralo. Isto je primao terapiju za zatvaranje ductusa jer u nekoliko pokušaja skidanja s respiratora, nije uspio, pa su ga čak prebacili na Rebro s namjerom da ga operiraju, no ipak se uspio zatvoriti sam, bez operacije, i konačno nakon 2 mjeseca je skinut s respiratora, počeo papati na bočicu i nakon 3 mjeseca konačno došao u svoj dom  :Heart: 

Bilo je puno uspona i padova, i jedan dan te dignu sa dobrim vijestima, drugi dan spuste sa lošijim, ali moraš biti jaka i vjerovati u najbolje. MM i ja smo našem borcu puno pričali, nikad nisam zaplakala nad inkubatorom, isplakala bi se sama u sobi...isto je bio jako živahan, stalno se vrpoljio, ubrzo počeo čupati sondu i infuziju,ali dr. je rekla da je to super, da znači da je sve ok, jer da samo leži i mirno gleda, da bi se tek tad brinula. 

A takav je i danas, naš mali zvrk, koji nema sekundu mira  :Zaljubljen: 

Ako imaš kakvih pitanja, pošalji na pp, i meni su jako pomogla iskustva, priče ljudi koji su proživljavali isto jer te samo oni mogu i stvarno razumijeti, a tek tad shvatiš kako nas puno i ima..

Drž'se, vjerujem da će biti sve ok na kraju, samo treba puno stpljenja, a to ćeš još puno puta čuti ...pusa malom borcu  :Love:

----------


## Zrina

Lina čestitam na malom borcu i želim vam da se čim prije zagrlite!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## TrudyC

Neka samo dečko i dalje papa mamino mlijeko i raste  :Love: 

Linalena kako si ti i rana od carskog? Nešto si spominjala da nije dobro zarasla...

----------


## kovrčava

Pratim temu i želim Vam poželjeti vrlo brzo grljenje u toplini doma, uživanje, sreću. Borci ste oboje ❤️❤️❤️

----------


## linalena

Rez je dobro zarastao ali ne baš estetski lijepo, al ko da mi je važno, samo da me prestane peči i zatezati kako bi mogla biti malo brža. ja iz dana u dan sve umornija, bogme je dobar tempo.
tako je valjda i domeka uz malu bebu, prvo izdajanje u pol8 pa svaka 3 sata do zadnjeg u pol11 navečer
u međuvremenu 2 posjete bebačima i nešto sitno posjeta meni, obroci i stvarno dan brzo prođe

8.dan.... imam 857g, hrane me već sa 3ml maminog mlijeka a ona nekaj na knap izmilki pa je dobila antidepresiv. Eh kada je ne mogu ja smiriti svojim dodirom. Dodirujemo se nježno vrhovima prstiju, čak me pomazila po obrazu a ja sam joj uzvratio zijevanjem. Tata je i dalje svaki dan po dva puta uz mene i mamu, nadam se da će moći dalje usprkos bedastom poslu. Stalno mi priča o Neri, našem psu i o dedi Ivanu. I dalje me pikaju, čas u jedno čas u drugo stopalu a ja sam tako aktivan da su mi senzore zakačili na nogu jer rukama mlataram ko teniskim reketom, da nekada se i opalim po nosu.  Nisam ni više tako nateknut pa sada već i izgledam ko mala namežurana beba. Još su tužni, škicam ih lagano  i jedva čekam da me poljube u trbuščić.

----------


## rahela

lina, rascmoljila sam se sad  :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## vikki

:Heart:

----------


## isvetica

Buba mala  :Heart:

----------


## mravak

i ja sam se raspakala......

----------


## Ginger

:Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

lina samo nek on tako lijepo napreduje

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bas je lijepo citati da malo pomalo napredujete  :Love: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## milasova8

Lina,kako emotivan post..
A mrva malo..stalno ste mi u mislima

----------


## Gabi25

Lina  :Heart:

----------


## Sani1612

Mali miš  :Heart:

----------


## Brunaa

Lina  :Heart: ! Držite se, neka ja dragi Bog s vama.

----------


## andream

Uz ovako brižnu mamicu i tatu naprosto sve mora biti u redu. Puse bebanu  :Smile:

----------


## tina29

uh lina jel sam se rascmoljila sada čitajući tvoj post!
samo da je mali miš bolje i da napreduje,to je najbitnije!
mislim stalno na vas!  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## lberc

Mali borac,samo nek raste

----------


## lovekd

Lina ~~~~ ~~

----------


## Loly

Sunce malo  :Heart:  puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje

----------


## tonkica

Linalena joj kako predivno <3 pravi mali borac, zlato malo, samo neka on napreduje

----------


## đurđa76

Lina samo polako,bitno da napreduje,mama lavica rodila pravog malog lavića :Klap:

----------


## twister

Pilici mali, samo polako...mic po mic.  :Smile: ... Povedi racuna o sebi i svom kompletnom oporavku, samo izdajanje je naporno, a tek ces trebat u akciju...

----------


## Mojca

:Heart:

----------


## željkica

:Love:

----------


## Least123

A baš ste pilići kao što i twister kaže...sretno vam mišići, pratimo vas svi  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

uspjeli izdojiti preko 20ml i ja ponosna, a sada mi se budi baš jaki osjećaj ljubavi prema bebaču, a možda i zbog antidepresiva.... a evo i mlijekeco ide lakše
rana me dosta peče, a i svrbi, u petak skidam zavoj pa da vidim kak to izgleda, dal imam jedno tračno cesticu ili autoput sa zaustavnom trakom
između izdajanja budem prvo jako jako žedna, pa gladna pa umorna, nekada odmah zaspim - dobro da nas je tri m.d (make dojilje) u sobi pa uvijek jedna pazi na smjenu

----------


## tetadoktor

citam i navijam

 :Heart:

----------


## mona

O palcicima nista ne znam ali dobro znam o oziljcima nakon cr
Ne brini se, sigurno ce rana izgledati ruzno kada zavoj skinu ali kroz par mjeseci sve se poravna i ostane samo svjetlija crta.bar je meni tako bilo nakon sva tri cr

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk

----------


## Bab

o srećica mala...ne mogu si uopće zamisliti kako je malen...al zato znam da je borac samo takav...isto ko i mama i tata...a i Nera šalje svu svoju ljubav...
 Drž'te se i skupite svu snagu svijeta...mali Palčić lijepo napreduje i svaki dan će biti sve ljepši i ljepši. 

Meni je rana od carskog brzo zarasla i brzo ju više uopće nisam osjećala. Skroz je tanka roza linija, samo je na jesnom kraju (tamo di je bio čvor) malo deblja koža ali niš posebno. Tak taj dio prekriju gaće pa se ni ne vidi.

Pusa još jednom ogromna i čuvaj sebe i Palčića.

----------


## gričanka

~~~~~~~~~~~~za mišića  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 
i majčicu ~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Linalena, čestitam i vibram za malog Palčića!!!!

----------


## Mury

Lina i lavicu,puno pusa vam saljem  :Heart:

----------


## Ninunanu

:Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

Linalena  :Heart:  samo neka raste mali Palcic, sunce malo!
Ti odmaraj kad god mozes, normalno je da si zedna, ja sam prvih par mjeseci dojenja isto nenormalno bila zedna. Cuvaj sebe i malog miseka

----------


## linalena

9.dan.... preplašili se roditelji jer su pedijatrice baš pred posjete krenule mene pikati na neka nova mjesta. Nemam više žice u pupku nego u ruci ko pravi veliki dečki, okrenuli su me na trbuh i navukli pelenu. E sada sam s time svima nekako posebno smješan jer mi je gornji rub pelena do pazuha al ak ja napunim tu pelenu onda se je fakat isplatila. Doktorica je bila jako nasmiješena a onda su se i ramena roditelja nekako spustila a dlanovi su im se prestali znojiti. Čula se jedna fina okrugla brojka 900g i zamislite mamu muči da ja dobijam previše a ja odlučio brzo sve nadoknaditi. Još je rekla da je UZV mozga čist pa naravno kad sam tako aktivan i da joj se čini da se Ductus zatvorio. Jako me boli lijeva peta, malo je plava i nateknuta od neke igletine a desno stopalo su mi tak izokrenuli da bi im najrađe vratio. Roditelji su me malo mazili, sada se već usude spustiti prst da osjetim njihovu toplinu. Osjetim da puno ljudi misli na nas, na sve nas bebače tu u ovoj polumračnoj sobi, hvala Vam svima. Vratiti ćemo s repetama i dobrotu proslijediti dalje

----------


## Vrci

Predivno <3

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ajme Linalena, rasplakala si me opet.. Bas sam sretna zbog vas  :Smile: 
Samo nek on brzo raste i papa sto vise...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rahela

:Heart:

----------


## linalena

moram prestati pisati takve postove, a što ćete cure, kada sam sretna (lijekovi nemaju ništa s time=

----------


## Vrci

Jel narastao u duljinu, koliko je sad?  :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

*linalena* nadam se da negdje bilježiš ove srcem pisane postove  :Zaljubljen: 
palčiću mali, rasti da se čim prije maziš s mamicom i taticom
sretno vam!!!!!!!!

----------


## sretna 1506

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

:Heart:  :Heart: lina tebi i palčiću

----------


## linalena

e duljinu ne znam, moram pitati??

----------


## mravak

Bas mi je drago sto mali lavic lijepo napreduje...900 je bas lijepa brojka  :Wink:

----------


## milasova8

Linaaa,divno te je citati..samo ti nama pisi :Smile: 
Pusa bebici

----------


## Zima77

Super za mateja sretno ibdalje

----------


## ljube

Krasno, baš veseli napredak iz dana u dan.  :Heart:

----------


## andream

Lina, samo ti nama piši, predivno vas je čitati. Još malo i kilica je tu, pa onda i druga... sretno, samo naprijed!

----------


## tiki_a

linalena, krasno napredujete. Puse šaljem...

----------


## lovekd

<3

----------


## twister

Bravo piliciiii! 900-odlicno! Otvoren normalan venski put - odlicno! Nemojte se bojati da ga mazite,onoliko koliko vam je dozvoljeno, polako cete morati povesti racuna i o neuroloskom razvoju a tu je dodirivanje,mazenje i polozaj bebinog tijela jako bitan...sad se informisi, bice lakse poslije....pile majo...

----------


## Mury

Bravo maleni lavicu,opet si me rasplakao  :Zaljubljen: !!!
Evo jos ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam cim prije izrastes u velikog i zdravog deckica!!!!

----------


## linalena

malo veće bebice masiraju zamislite sa čime - dječjim električnim četkicama!!!!

Meni se to čini super ideja, sigurno vani to rade s nekim skupim aparatom a naši se domislili kako doskočiti našoj situaciji. I tako jučer u redu za pranje ruku dvije mame u rukama nose prve poklone svome djetetu, četkicu za zube

----------


## Dadaika

super napreduje  :Smile:  četkica za zube  :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

to je radi bolje propriocepcije. A za tako majusne palcice, dovoljna je i cetkica za zube. Cak i sa cetkicom ceskati po malo radi osjeta dodira nije lose. Inace i u terapijama kod raznih neuroloskih ostecenja cesto se provode vibracijske masaze. postoji dosta vrsta tih aparata, velikih i malih. U biti, bilo sto sto vibrira, moze se iskoristiti
 :Kiss:

----------


## sandi

svakodnevno sa strepnjom pratim, tako me veseli sto mali princ napreduje, saljem vam svu ljubav i srecu ovoga svijeta uz zelje da ovaj period sto brze i bezbolnije prodje.

----------


## Bodulica

veselim se svakom napretku i šaljem puno pozitivnih vibri da Palčić odraste u velikog i pametnog dečkića  :Heart:

----------


## Bubzi

Lina pratim i mislm na tvog malog covjeka, ogromnu ljubav.

----------


## linalena

10.dan... 875g, ništa čudno da i malo gubim kada sam se s oproštenjem olakšao u pelenu. Ležim opet na leđima i vidi mi se srčeko kako tuče ispod lijevog zadnjeg rebra (ili tak nekak, na mamu baš ne znam anatomiju). Doktorica kaže da baš nije sigurna dal se ductus zatvorio jer sada opet čuje neki šum, ali nek pogleda sutra opet. A zamislite ovo, trombociti su mi preko 100 ahhaaa ste vidli!! No mora biti i malo tuge i strepnje u očima roditeljima, vučem neku infekciju a na najjačim sam antibioticima koji postoje, nije od tubusa sada čekamo hemokulturu ali to sam svečano obećao mami izboriti se sam. Mama je pitala da što bi doktorica rekla o mojem stanju....s obzirom na respirator i moju malenu guzicu još sam uvijek kritično. A ja im lijepo mašem i dokazujem obratno, podižem rukice iako su mi sapete , jedan sa senzorima druga sa iglom. Nogice širim a posebno mi ej lijepo migoljiti prstićima. Mamo i tato su me popodne mazili, malo su se opustili, čak su me pogladili po glavi i plavoj kosici. A stara je već počela kukati kako mi treba rezati nokte i ko će to :Laughing: .I da, psssttt, mama sutra ima rođendan.

Velika hvala svim ljudima koji nas prate, puno nam značite, kada malo padnemo dobre vibracije nas itekako podignu i daju snage za dalje

----------


## Muma

Jooooj, rasplakala si me! Držite se! Velike puse šaljem.  :Heart:  A sutra za rođendan mora biti posebno lijep dan  :Smile:

----------


## tonili

Lina mislimo na vas! Samo hrabro dalje, Palcic ce zacas biti pravi mali frajer

----------


## Charlie

Lina neka ti Palcic za rodjendan priredi najljepse iznenadjenje  :Heart:

----------


## nina70

Joj te suze!!! želim vam svu sreću, a za rođendan samo jednu želju: da hrabri palčić svaki dan sve više napreduje  :Heart:

----------


## frka

mislimo na vas  :Heart:

----------


## andream

Lina, pa ti trebaš ovo sve što pišeš isprintati i uvezati u knjigu da jednog dana čitate svi troje skupa. Da malac vidi kako ima prekrasne i hrabre roditelje. Sretno, sretno ~~~~~

----------


## Loly

Predivno  :Heart:

----------


## apricot

samo hrabro i dalje...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## sara10

Linalena, predivno te čitati, tvom malcu želim sve najbolje, neka svakim danom napreduje sve više i više uveseljava mamu i tatu.

----------


## tina29

Predivno!  :Heart: 
Mišu ogromne puse!

----------


## Cortina

Sretan rođendan hrabroj mami uz želje da se što prije mazi sa svojim palčićem u toplini svog doma !

Predivno te je čitati i šaljem puno vibrica da mali Matej svakim danom sve više napreduje  :Love: 
Samo tako strpljivo i sretno dalje... :Heart:

----------


## strategija

Sretan rođendan mami uz želju da malenome prođe infekcija i za daljnji napredak!

----------


## milasova8

Lina,sretan rodendan!! Zelim ti od srca da maleni napreduje i izbori se sa svim nedacama i da te uveseljava za svaki iduci rodendan :Smile: 

Stvarni predivno pises,gust mi je citati

----------


## Vrci

Lina sretan rodendan i da danas dobijete neke super vijesti

Naisla sam jucer na netu pricu o palcicu iz sad-a rodenom na 24+2, vec su ga nakon tjedan dana drzali kozu uz kozu... mali je pusten doma nakon vise od 100 dana i izgleda super. Tako cete i vi, narast ce velik velik i uzivat cete doma

----------


## Least123

Lina...sretan ti rođendan. neka bude najsretniji i da dobiš još lijepih novosti oko razvoja svog mišeka malog !!!

----------


## LEA.st

:Heart:  Sretan rođendan... Neka te maleni svakim danom dariva dobrim vijestima i svojim napretkom!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## linalena

Hvala Vam svima, a meni je svaki dan rođendan nakon informacija na kojima su vijesti dobre ili bar nisu loše. 

Meni je danas 2 tjedna kako sam u bolnici, laviću je u pon 2 tjedna. Svjesni smo da ćemo još dugo biti tu i pripremni na to a ja se pomalo selim. Dobro da je hladno pa nas toliko ne vuče van no ipak sam danas prvi put izašla preko do dućana

----------


## ljube

Pusa mami Lini za rođendan, pregršt vibri laviću i da i dalje svima dokazuje kakav je veliki borac!

----------


## žužy

*Lina*,nek ti je najsretniji  rođendan!  :Heart:

----------


## gričanka

Draga Lina, sretan ti rođendan!
Maleni jarčiću ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ samo tako, lijepo i polako
napreduj!  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## anđeo26012013

Lina sretan rođendan,želim ti puno zdravlja tebi i Mateju jer drugo sve imaš....i da ti što prije prođe ovo vrijeme u bolnici.

----------


## tina29

Draga  Lina sretan ti rođendan, od srca ti želim da tvoj lavic sto ljepse i brze napreduje iz dana u dan bez ikakvih problema takl da sto prije mazite i pazite u toplini svoga doma. Velike puse tebi i lavicu.  :Smile:

----------


## rahela

Lina, sretan rođendan i od srca ti želim što skorije maženje sa hrabrim Palčićem i samo dobre vijesti  :Heart:

----------


## željkica

Lina, sretan ti rođendan! malenom palčiću veliki  :Kiss:

----------


## Charlie

Draga Linalena, sretan ti prvi rodjendan tebe kao mamice!!! Neka bude puno lijepih vijesti, puse malom Palcicu

----------


## Brunaa

*Lina* sretan ti rođendan! Želim ti da idući dočekaš sa svojim palčićem doma u obiteljskom okruženju i veselju!

----------


## lberc

Lina sretan ti rođendan!

----------


## lovekd

Lina,sve najbolje želim  :Very Happy:  cure su sve napisale,ja ih potpisujem. Samo hrabro. Velike  :Kiss:  Mateju.

----------


## isvetica

Sretan rođendan,!

----------


## kameleon

linalena sretan ti rođendan!! vidim da maleni dobro napreduje i želim vam i dalje da se debljate i rastete !!!sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## twister

Draga Lina, sve najbolje,  zelom ti od srca da svoj mali "paketic pokloncic" uskoro drzis u narucju....veliki pozdrav

----------


## Peony

Linalena, sretan ti rođendan, a malom borcu pusa i vibrice do neba za što brži dolazak kući!!!

----------


## Shanti

Draga mama Linalena, sretan ti rođendan!  :Smile: 
Mali Palčiću  :Heart:

----------


## Ninunanu

Lina sretan rođendan i sve najbolje ti želimi da provedeš dan na najljepši moguci nacin  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## linalena

11.dan....  iako je mami zadnjih dana svaki dan poseban, danas  je dobila cvijeće i tortu za rođendan, jedva čekam svoj! Opet su mi kasnili u posjetu jer su se doktori baš u pol 1 sjetili malo mene osvijetliti izunutra. A onda sam bio tako izmučen da sam im jedva mahnuo rukicom, pssst nadokandio sam kada su se vratili popodne. Lagan sam 915g, 200 više nego kada sam rođen, kaj to nije divno a mamu malo muči matematika pa nikako da izračuna koliko je to po danu (iako ona tvrdi da je prof matematike ali da sam joj ja popio mozak a od tate veterinara baš i neme neke koristi). Splašili su ih sa nekakvom kroničnom plućnom bolesti, to vam je kao kada se neki festival održava jubilarni DRUGI puta. Krvna slika mi nije baš najbolja pa ću malo glumiti vampira, navodno su vani jako popularni, a i infekcija pomalo prolazi. I znate kaj popodne me mama primila za ruku a tata pogladio po junačkim prsima i onda su se tamo u čošku zagrlili i gledali me sjajnim pogledom. Jedva čekam svoj prvi rođendan!

----------


## vikki

Divno pišeš  :Heart:  Sretan ti rođendan, draga linalena  :Heart:

----------


## ljubilica

*Lina*  nek ti je presretan rodjendan  :Heart:

----------


## andream

Sretan rođendan, da, predivno vas je čitati  :Smile:

----------


## Kloto

:Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Kasnim, ali sretan rodjendan!
 :Heart:

----------


## lberc

lina,svako jutro plačem kad čitam tvoje postove,prekrasno te je čitati i piši nam svaki dan kak mali palčić napreduje...mali je,al je veliki borac!

----------


## crvenkapica77

sretan  rodjendan  :Heart:  :Heart: 

pusa   malom  borcu   :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Bodulica

Sretan rođendan! Nek sljedeći bude u toplini doma sa nestašnim Palčićem  :Heart:

----------


## julianna

<3

----------


## linalena

12.dan...935g aha vidite kaj radi mamino mlijeko i no dobro malo infuzije . Doktorica je starcima rekla da sam stabilnije  pa naravno kada ležim, papam, kakam, piškim. Još su mi malo dodali krfce nekog dobrovoljnog davatelja kada mamica svaki put zaboravi pitati da li ona može meni dati krv jer imamo istu krvnu grupu A+. Sigurno vam je već pričala kako je ona nakon kaj je ugledala baku s druge strane morala dobiti kompletnu transfuziju pa je kasnije jedva čekala da može i sama davati krv. Dok su se borili za mene nije davala krv i to joj je jako žao, no dala je krv u zakladu Ana Rukavina (no prošišala je godine da bude i davaoc). Svečano obećajem da ću i ja biti dobrovoljni davaoc krvi i svega kaj god se može dati. Nadam se da će u mojoj novoj zemlji biti i Banke sperme i jajnih stanica.

----------


## apricot

:Heart:

----------


## mravak

:Love:

----------


## ljubilica

:Heart:  divni ste!!!!!!!!! Matej, majka ti je heroj... Naravno i tatek

----------


## m2b

> 12.dan...935g aha vidite kaj radi mamino mlijeko i no dobro malo infuzije . Doktorica je starcima rekla da sam stabilnije  pa naravno kada ležim, papam, kakam, piškim. Još su mi malo dodali krfce nekog dobrovoljnog davatelja kada mamica svaki put zaboravi pitati da li ona može meni dati krv jer imamo istu krvnu grupu A+. Sigurno vam je već pričala kako je ona nakon kaj je ugledala baku s druge strane morala dobiti kompletnu transfuziju pa je kasnije jedva čekala da može i sama davati krv. Dok su se borili za mene nije davala krv i to joj je jako žao, no dala je krv u zakladu Ana Rukavina (no prošišala je godine da bude i davaoc). *Svečano obećajem da ću i ja biti dobrovoljni davaoc krvi i svega kaj god se može dati. Nadam se da će u mojoj novoj zemlji biti i Banke sperme i jajnih stanica.*


 :Zaljubljen:   tako malen a već nesebičan! <3

Papaj, rasti, napreduj i čuvaj mamu i tatu!

----------


## Blekonja

a joj lina prekrasno vas je čitati 
a posebno me veseli kako lijepo napredujete
veliki  :Love:  tebi i ogromna  :Kiss:  malom borcu

----------


## perla5

Sretan rođendan(za dobre želje nikad nije kasno)! Pusice Mateju,malom-velikom borcu i obavezno očekujemo nekog izdavača da se javi. Postovi su neopisivo prekrasni...

----------


## linalena

13.dan.... 953 g ...danas čitav dan  mašem nogama i rukama u nekoj koreografiji nalik plivanju kada ne mogu drugačije jer sam na trbuhu. A spavam baš ko starci, na trbuhu, glava u jednu strani, jedna ruka dole (da ak zatreba mogu počeškat guzu) a druga u Supermen pozi. A onda se sestra naljutila jer stalno vučem respirator iz usta, smeta me to i točka

----------


## martinaP

Lina, pa on super dobiva na kilaži. Još koji dan i kila je tu  :Zaljubljen: .

----------


## Anemona

:Heart:

----------


## rahela

veselim se svakom vašem napretku  :Heart:

----------


## ljube

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mury

*Lina*, rastapa me svaki tvoj post  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## anđeo26012013

prekrasno napreduješ mali borče,još malo pa je i kilica tu...samo polako još prije Uskrsa ćeš ti kućici mameku,tateku i peseku uljepšavati noći...mislim da bude pesek malo ljubomoran dok god se ne počneš igrati s njime  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

samo nek  nastavi tako lijepo  napredovati  :Heart:  mrva  mala

----------


## corinaII

Lina draga sretan rođendan s zakasnjenjem i puno puno pusa malom borcu Mateju  :Smile:  od moje princezice.

----------


## Mali Mimi

lina sretan ti rođendan, divno vas je čitati!

----------


## Lili75

*lina*, svaki dan zavirim da pročitam tvoje postove i vidim kako maleni borac napreduje.
sretno, neka vam tako dobro ide i dalje! topim se kad čitam.

----------


## Lotta81

Maleni i mama samo tako nastavite i za tren biti ćete kod kuće  :Smile:

----------


## ellica

Drzite se hrabra mama i hrabri lavicu!!!!!!!!!

----------


## apricot

čekamo današnje "rezultate"...

----------


## linalena

14.dan.... znam da čekate pa eto da skratim....982g!!! Ali znate brojke jesu lijepe i nešto što roditelji najlakše razumiju ali kaže dokica nisu jedine. Malo je zabrinuta zbog mog okruglog trbuščića, baš mi je ispupčen i joj kažu da imam vjetrove pa su mi stavili cjevčicu u guzu i sondu su ostavili otvorenu. Mama i tata su me nagovarali da prdnem i podrignem ali ja vam to još ne znam, ali budem naučio, kaj ima netko da nije? Imam još uvijek zelenu kakicu. I da, doktorica je rekla da sam ja još slab i malen i zato mi je loša krvna slika a ne da sam bolestan jer bi onda bio uspavan i usporen a ne bi se vrtio i razveseljavao roditelje. No znate kaj su danas napravili, dali su mi neki lijek da me smire jer kada divljam srce mi se malo uzlupa i do 195 i tako sada popodne sam pajkio pa me roditelji nisu mazili a tako su mi falili. Budu li sutra nadoknadili??


Drage moje lavić Matej danas ima 2 tjedna i ponosne, sretne i zahvalne roditelje. Iako smo još uvijek u strahu za svaku sekundu dokle god neće samostalno disati jako smo pozitivni i sa veseljem idemo u posjetu. Ja sam danas saznala da u ovom statusu Mame dojilje mogu biti 40 dana a i onda se može dalje produžiti ali treba nekaj od osiguranja valjda.

----------


## ljubilica

:Heart:

----------


## unadomina

:Very Happy: 

...i ja pratim vaše napretke iz dana u dan...

Bravo Matejiću, bravo mama, bravo tata!!! 

 :Heart:

----------


## Cortina

:Klap:  bravo mali laviću, još malo i kila je tu ! 
Nastavi i dalje tako papati i rasti, i začas će te mama i tata stalno maziti doma  :Heart: 

Lina, super za sve, sve je to uredu. I mi smo imali u početku problema sa stolicom, nadimanjem, al sve će se to stabilizirati. A u strahu ćeš biti kad se i skine s respiratora, pa kad dođe doma, počne puzati, hodati ... :Yes:  sad si MAMA i briga ide s tom najljepšom ulogom na svijetu :heart

----------


## alma_itd

Svaki dan citam i radujem se napretku malog Mateja. Ima divne roditelje i puno ljubavi koja ga okruzuje. Zelim mu sto brzi napredak i da se uskoro mazi sa svojim divnim roditeljima. :Klap:

----------


## Gabi25

:Heart:

----------


## Loly

Lina svaki put se naježim kad čitam tvoje postove  :Love:  Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što brži oporavak malog lavića!

----------


## Brunaa

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

:Heart:

----------


## nina70

Bravo maleni  :Heart:

----------


## vatra86

Ajme di sam ja?? Pa tek sad skuzila da pises dnevnik... Bas slatko... Memorirala sam so ovu temu da vas citam svaki dan... Drzi te se!!! Lina u mislima si mi... Mateju  :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

:Heart:

----------


## tina29

Bravo maleni lavicu samo ti lijepo napreduj to je najbitnije.
Pusa tebi i tvojoj hrabroj mami.

----------


## Least123

U mislima smo s tobom i malim Matejom...oboje ste veliki borci, velikog i jakog srca  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

15.dan.... ljudi veselje, imam 1000 i nekaj grama (1052 o.m.) . Možda i zato kaj su me tak smirili da se uopće ne budim, malo mahnem rukicom, mrdnem bradicom ili mignem okom. Mama mi se ne može nadiviti, samo stane ispred moje kučice stavi dlanove jedan u drugi i nešto mrmlja i ljulja se amo tamo. A tata, e tata, zadnjih dana mi uvijek dođe prvi, nestrpljivko moj i mazi me jer mama ne smije, prehlađena je. I tako je došla s onom maskom, pa si popravlja očale, pa šmrka i onda ju je fino doktorica špotala jer je naravno stalno dirala masku, e majko majko. Jedino kaj mi se ipak ona žila nije zatvorila pa jako teško dišem, dokica se nada da će mi moći uskoro dati lijek. Pusa svima

----------


## mravak

ajme ima vec kilogram,bravoooo !!!  :Klap: 
Samo polako,doci ce sve na svoje.
Saljemo vam svima pozitivne vibre i mislimo na vas svaki dan. :Love:

----------


## rahela

:Heart:

----------


## linalena

Stalno se pitam kako bi se sada osjećala da sam i dalje trudna? Gdje bi me lupkalo moje dijete, koliko jako, koliko često? Da li više ne bi mogla zakopčati zimsku jaknu? Da li bi mi se pojavila koja strija? Fali mi trudnoća, htjela bi da sam još trudna, da maleni uživa u vodici, u mraku, prikopčan na jednu žilu. Ali nije na meni da se žalim, imam sada hrabrog lavića, sve ćemo mi prebroditi. 
Ali eto opet sam malo pala, danas je u Petrovoj u kontroli Unicef i sve mame su dobile bebe na prsa, osim mene. Sve su vesele, pune priča a ja šutim. No doći će i moje vrijeme, doći će i naše vrijeme i nadam se da kada ću ja dobiti malenoga na prsa da ne bude niti jedna mama koja neće moći primiti svoje jedino.

----------


## anddu

Lina draga, bravo za malog lavića. Ide to njemu a ja sam sigurna da ćete se brzo maziti i da će biti mamici na prsima. I vjeruj mi trudnoća i lupkanje bebača falilo bi ti i da si rodila u terminu a kamoli ne ovako rano. Ali bitan je sad tvoj mali lavić koji dobro napreduje i koji će izrasti u pravog momčića

----------


## nina977

:Love:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## apricot

Palac, ti si jedan hrabar momak!
I tvoji roditelji...

Bit će to ok; mora biti!

----------


## mare41

draga lina, sve to ide kak treba! sjećam se suza kad bi mame dobile djecu, a ja ne, i sjećam se osjećaja da mi fali lupkanje, al lijepe (nove) stvari potiskuju ružne, mali mišiću, šaljem ti puse

----------


## Miki76

Draga lina, ne stignem vise puno na forum, ali redovito pratim pricu o malom Mateju. Veliku pusu vam saljem!

----------


## ellica

Divno te je citati....
Pun ti je inbox.

----------


## Shanti

Draga Lina...   :Love:   :Heart: 

Neka samo vaš mali hrabrić nastavi ovako lijepo dobivati na težini i rasti, a za dojenje... stignete lavić i ti sva nježnjenja i papanja u maminom zagrljaju nadoknaditi, pa lijepo dojiti, ako "dogovorite" tako, do mile volje, puno, puno mjeseci...
Nadam se da će on u svom sljedećem javljanju otjerati tužne misli od svoje hrabre majčice...  :Heart: 


Moj malac prvo nije imao snage za dojenje, pa sam izdajala, a kad je dovoljno ojačao, odbijao je, pa sam mu i dalje izdajala i prodojili smo kad je imao dva mjeseca i tjedan dana... i nadomak drugom rođendanu, još nismo prestali.  :Smile:

----------


## migulica

Linalena, Palcic i tatek, samo naprijed!
saljem vam vibre!

----------


## linalena

Ispraznila inbox, hvala

Dobro jutro

----------


## anđeo26012013

dobro jutro,kako ste??

----------


## Cortina

Dobro jutro hrabricama, 

Super za napredak, sve će se to posložiti, i sjesti na svoje mjesto, ali se još morate malo strpiti ( joj koliko sam tu riječ puta čula.. ).
Lina draga, sve te razumijem, ja sam svog palčića vidjela tek treći dan...kod mene su se dogodile dodatne komplikacije, bila 8 dana na intenzivnoj, a što mi je najtužnije, nikad nije probao moje mlijeko  :Sad:   krenulo je , ali zbog mojih komplikacija, sam ga morala prekinuti, tako da nikad nisam osjetila kako je to dojiti dijete..i u potpunosti te razumijem kad gledaš druge majke kako s veseljem očekuju svoje djetešće, a ti sama ...no, da te dignem malo, sve to prođe, i kad dođe doma, ne postoji više svijet u bolnici, nego samo vas dvoje  :Heart:   i tatek naravno  :Smile: 

Sve je to normalno da si jedan dan gore, drugi dolje, ali kad pogledaš tog malog lava kako se bori, sve padne u drugi plan. Uveseljavat će vas ubrzo svakodnevno,  kad danas pogledam svojeg borca, ne mogu vjerovati što je sve prošao i koliki je bio  :Heart: 

Sretno i dalje, drž'te se  :Love:

----------


## Vrci

Lina,ne poznajem te,ali sam nocas sanjala palcica i tebe. Prvo je bio mali u inkubatoru, a onda je narastao i bio pravi veliki decko  :Smile:  bas me se to sve dojmilo...

----------


## gričanka

Draga Lina, drži se! I meni je to gledanje drugih mama i beba bio
 najteži moment za boravka u Petrovoj...redovito sam tada šetala po hodniku
ili sjedila negdje drugdje. Ali proći će  :Love: 
Najvažnije je da maleni napreduje (bravo za kilicu), pa će uskoro
i samostalno disati. Čestitam mala hrabrice  :Zaljubljen: 
Mislim na vas i ~~~~~~~~ za dalje :Heart:

----------


## mare41

gričanka, baš sam te htjela pitat da se ajviš lini, kao mama palčića, a sad velikog dječaka!

----------


## ivarica

Linalena, vibre i tebi da si sto cvrsca i Palcicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

oprosti sto te ovim gnjavim, ali mozes li malo ovo objasniti



> Ali eto opet sam malo pala, danas je u Petrovoj u kontroli Unicef i sve mame su dobile bebe na prsa, osim mene. Sve su vesele, pune priča a ja šutim


Mame su dobile bebe na prsa zbog kontrole, mimo prakse kakva je bila ovih dana? Ili?

----------


## perla5

> Ali eto opet sam malo pala, danas je u Petrovoj u kontroli Unicef i sve mame su dobile bebe na prsa, osim mene. Sve su vesele, pune priča a ja šutim. No doći će i moje vrijeme, doći će i naše vrijeme i nadam se da kada ću ja dobiti malenoga na prsa da ne bude niti jedna mama koja neće moći primiti svoje jedino.


Držite se Linalena! Kaže moja sestra, koja je isto ranije rodila, da sve prođe kad dođeš doma s bebačem. I ona se izdajala na početku, a sjećam se kad je došla doma s bebom da je istodobna dojila i pila sok/mlijeko, sve u strahu da ne bi mljekica presušila. Mi smo se zgražali nad slikom (kao pijanica je izgledala, u jednoj ruci dijete na cici, a u drugoj litra soka koju naginje)  :Smile: , ali ja sad skroz razumijem.

Bezbroj pusa Mateju! Redovito te čitam, čak i moji doma pitaju kako Matej.

----------


## linalena

maleni napreduje , danas 1095g, ali nije baš piškio  kako spada i kakio pa je zato i malo više. Nadamo se danas navečer da će dobiti lijek za zatvaranje ductusa jer mu srčeko i dalje jako radi , skoro je stalno na 185 a još kada smo se pojavili odmah je puls još skočio. LIjep dokaz da nas osjeti preko stakla iako ga nismo dirali, samo smo pričali.

A imam i promjena na intenzivnoj... informacije su od pol2 do 2 (inače su bile pol1-1) i onda smijemo biti kod malog do 9 navečer, mama i tata a od pol5 do 5 smiju doći i bake i djedovi i ev. bliža obitelj ali ne djeca školske i vrtićke dobi. Presretne zbog toga, sada ga mogu prije svakoga izdajanja pogledati i biti malo s njime. Nadam se da neće biti nekoh problema zbog kojih bi bolnica mogla unazaditi politiku posjeta.

i UPS sorrry Matej je malo uspavan pa izvještaj dajem ja, pa ću završiti s početkom 16dan

----------


## lisica

Sretno hrabrići, svaki dan škicnem kako napredujete!!!

----------


## Mury

Bravo maleni lavicu,samo tako nastavi,svi smo uz tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mare41

dobro jutro, mali hrabri palčiću, kako je danas?

----------


## Mojca

Sunašce maleno..  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## linalena

> dobro jutro, mali hrabri palčiću, kako je danas?


kako mi fali da ne mogu odmah ujutro samo baciti pogled na njega, uvijek to jutro predugačko a sada je još i produženo jer su informacije u pol 2 a prije su bile u pol 1; ali popodne ćemo sve nadoknaditi.
Danas popodne ću malo skočiti kući, uzeti si malo robice, vidjeti kaj se još sve od papirologije mora obaviti, dogovoriti s tatom radove koje smo trebali sada u siječnju, otuširati doma... A opet imam osjećaj da ću briznuti u plač kada uđem u stan bez naše male ljubavi, pa se opet nećkam da li ići ili ne?

----------


## željkica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za malog palčića da brzo postane veliki!

----------


## mare41

moj savjet bi ti bio da ako ćeš vani na suncu napunit baterije da to napraviš, ako misliš da to nije dobro-nemoj, kad sam prvi put nakon mjesec i po otišla preko ograde (tako se zove crtić) bilo mi je čudno, sve me vuklo natrag, a tome je doprinio strah kako ću doma moći s malim bebama
meni ne zvuči loše udahnut zraka ako se može i brzo natrag- u vremenu kad ne možeš biti s djetetom

----------


## ellica

Kako je danas?

----------


## linalena

17.dan....1165g...ali nisam piškio pa baš nije dobro. Ne znam kaj mi je, rupica na mom srčeku je otvorena  pa krade krv od svih organa tako i od bubrega, a da bi mi dali lijek za tu rupicu moraju bubrezi dobro raditi, i tako problemi, no riještiti će doktori znam ja, samo mama i tata ne kuže to. Također ne znam zakaj je mama morala pitati što sa tim niskim tlakom, pa i ona je niskotlakašica pa ih je doktroica jako preplašila spominjajući da mi mozak mogao ostati bez kisika, ali dokazati ću ja njima svima. Samo da me skinu sa tog sedativa da im pokažem kako sam živahan i pun snage i života. I tako mama stoji i samo izvodi neki piššššššpišpišššš zvuk, niš je ne kužim. I onda iznenađenje, mama navrati svako malo, osjetim je, znam da je tu. Obećajem da ću se popipkit i da ću dobiti i drugu i treću dozu lijeka i boriti se protiv svega jer me trebaju

----------


## ljubilica

Ljubav  :Heart:

----------


## Least123

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Apsu

:Heart:  !!!

----------


## Argente

lina, mali miš ti je jako hrabar i duhovit, svaki mu je post tako dirljiv  :Heart:

----------


## naniluc

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## sretna 1506

Svaki dan pogledam izvještaj i veselim se neizmjerno napretku,i svaki put čitajući krenu mi suze...... :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## rahela

:Heart:

----------


## Charlie

Mis mali  :Heart: 
Drzite se, Lina, bit ce to dobro, mora!!

----------


## biserko

Hrabri ste, samo da to sve sto prije prodje, zelim vam svu srecu.

----------


## Kadauna

:Heart:  tebi i Mateju

----------


## Kloto

Palcic je najduhovitija beba na svijetu!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## apricot

i ja se veselim Palčićevom prvome "blogu"  :Heart: 

i mami koja od početka uči dijete što je moć uvjeravanja i onomatopeje (ono pššššpšššš je genijalno)!

----------


## tina29

Srce malo! pusa tebi i Mateju!  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## linalena

danas će opet mama preuzeti pisanje, lavić mi je slab jako, samo spava, opet je bio nateknut od nepiškenja no krenulo je a i pokakao se (veličine goluba). Rukice i nogice su mu nateknute ispod poveza, npr braunilu koju ima u lijevoj ručici ima već 10 dana i čitavo to vrijeme čitava ruka mu je zaljepljena sa nečim kao selotejp, a narastao je i tako mu je sada to premalo pa je nateknuo. Mjerili su mu tlak i ajme meni bio je svega 43/21, ne znam uopće ništa o tlaku nedonošćeta, ne želim ni surfat ali su mi rekli sada je još dobar, bio je i niži.Sjećama se da je jučer doktorica rekal da je taj donji jako nizak a naravno kada je srčani a srčeko jadno mora pumpati puno više nego normalno. Nadamo se da će danas dobiti 3 dozu lijeka da se ta žilica zatvori kako bi se mogao dalje oporavljati

kako je teško gledati ga tak svog napačenog, znam kako bole sve te igle, ljepila, nateknuti prsti .... ljubavi moja mala kada ćeš mi moći oprostiti

----------


## perla5

Sutra će biti bolje, danas je takav dan. Držim fige! Puse borcu-ajmo Matej~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Inesz

Linalena
grlim te. 

i molim te-nemoj mislit da je tvoja krivnja što se je Matej tako rano morao roditi.  :Love: 
ionako ti je preteško, pokušaj si ne otežavati takvim mislima. Matej tebi nema što oprostiti. ti si njegova mama koja ga voli najviše na svijetu.

----------


## Gabi25

Lina na svaki tvoj ili Matejev post plačem, tako je sve živo...
Ali to je pravi mali borac, kao i
mama. Držimo fige za dalje~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ginger

Draga lina, svaki dan mislim na tebe i tvog palcica
Saljem vam bezbroj ~~~~~~~

----------


## vikki

:Love:  :Heart:

----------


## amazonka

draga lina,
čitam i mislim na vas hrabre borce
šaljem puno puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

Draga,drzite se hrabro kao i do sada,i dalje ste u mojim molitvama  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## ljubilica

Samo hrabro iz dana u dan  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Draga lina  :Heart: , puno mislim na vas i konstantno šaljem ~~~~~~da veliki i veseli dođete kući.

----------


## andream

Draga Lina, red ljepote, red brige, pa opet uzlet... sav taj mozaik bit će samo jedna prošla epizoda kad bude krenuli svi skupa doma. Zamišljaj samo taj dan, i za njega se bori, možeš ti to kao i sve do sada što ste prošli. Pusice hrabrom dječaku  :Smile:

----------


## anddu

lina, držite se hrabri roditelji hrabrog lavića

----------


## Charlie

Ajme lina ne mogu ni zamisliti kako ti je...kako vam je...danas je takav dan, sutra ce biti bolje!! Puse Mateju borcu!!

----------


## lovekd

Lina draga ~~~~~~~~ drži se. Vjerujem da je teško,ali moraš radi Malog palčića.
Matej,hrabri laviću,samo se bori,rasti,napreduj.
Stalno ste mi u mislima...grlim jako ...

----------


## Sani1612

Palčić  :Heart:  Lina hrabra majko  :Heart:

----------


## mravak

Drzite se,mislimo na vas...

----------


## piki

Lina  :Love:  držite se i ti i dragi, vjerujem da je teško ali proći će!

----------


## Charlie

Kako je danas, Lina?

----------


## Bluebella

Lina draga mislimo na tebe i malog palčića, svaki dan čitamo novosti.
Čak i moj dragi pita stalno kako je Matej.
Puse vam šaljemo

----------


## linalena

19.dan.... hej ljudi tu sam, živahan opet i veseli. Dobio sam treću dozu lijeka za rupicu na srcu i sada čekamo, mama je malo dosadna sa svojim Kaj ako? ali zato tata vjeruje u sve najbolje. Sutra će je odvesti na ručak, umjesto bolničke hrane pa da joj rastumači par stvari. Koliko sam težak ne znam, jer nisam pišao, baš sam se napuho ko žabica mala,  pa doktorica kaže da baš nije točno ali da imam sigurno preko kile. Roditelji se natječu ko će prepoznati gdje sam se više zbucao ili narastao. Mama me je gledala dok me sestra presvlačila poodne, i ahah imala je kaj za vidjeti, tak popiškinu pelenu da je i izvana bilo očito kaj sam radio. Malo se sprepala dok mi je sestra čistila šlajm iz respiratora ali se raspametila od miline kada mi je ugledala guzu. Ne znam jel će tako i za koji mjesec kada počnem variti normalnu hranu.  Mama mi vrijedno daje papicu, samo kaj mi natoče u želudac, svi jedva čekamo kada ću moći papati ko i ostale bebe. I da, došli su me posjetiti baka i deda

----------


## julianna

linalena  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## julianna

ti to tako prekrasno pišeš  :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

Bravo za Mateja!

----------


## rahela

mrvić maleni  :Heart: 
drago mi je da je danas bolje

----------


## Ginger

Misic mali  :Heart:

----------


## allie.rock

<3

----------


## Pinky

linalena, cestitam na malome borcu i vibram do neba!  :Heart:

----------


## sandi

zadnju stvar koju sam jucer prije spavanja napravila jest isla provjeriti ima li kakvih dobrih vijesti, buduci da rano lijezem post sam vidjela ujutro. Unatoc puzevim koracima vidim kako zajedno idete naprijed.

----------


## Mury

Samo tako nastvai maleni ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:  !!! Uživam čitati postove malenog lavića  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

20.dan....1161g iako sam se spiškio doktori još kažu da imam previše (neki dan sam imao 1290 i to tata nije rekao mami jer da je uz druge nebolje vijesti ne rastuži, a pssss i ovako je to napravio). I sada joj je rekao da sam bio jako kritično a mama je prepustila da tata ide na informacije (kak će i na školske jelte) jer mi ona u to vrijeme radi papicu. Rupica se još nije zatvorila ali tek je drugi dan, sada će to znate, malo radim dramu (ipak nije krv voda iako mi je mamino mlijeko nekak vodeno). Posjetila me baka i molila krunicu i svašta lijepoga mi je rekla a pogotovo da sam isti tata, volim kada ga vidim svog ponosnog. Sada će mi navratiti ponovo oko 7, brzo će to a ja obećajem da ću do tada još piškit i odspavat da se onda možemo maziti.Tužan sam jer se moja soba opet napunila bebama a ne možemo se međusobno nadvikivati, samo ovi naši bibibipapo strojevi se natječu koji je glasniji. SMješni mi je jedini stari susjed Pero, stalno čupa respirator i onda svira njegova kučica. Probam i ja ali još nisam dovoljno snažan, pa jedva da ispustim jedan bip, ali i ja ću brzo, ne treba to meni. No doktorica je rekla da to još nije ni moguće još sam premalen, za koji tjedan! Pusa svima malima i velikima


Da i ja kažem koju, sve je jasnije da se kod mene posložilo nekoliko faktora koji sami po sebi ne bi bili  izazvali rani porod: 
-trombofilija je oštetila posteljicu (iako sm bila na heparinu), nije to nešto jako ali zbog ostalih 
-na posteljici su našli nekoliko sitnih edema, koji opet da su solo ne bi niš bilo
-lošija implantacija, ne preduboka 
-godine i lošija kvaliteta same posteljice
Uglavnom zaključak je da je guralo dok je guralo, sve je bilo uredu negdje do 25tt i kada je beba trebala više posteljica se našla pod opterećenjem. Sada sam neizmjerno sretna da smo i do tuda dogurali, mali Lavić Matej ej dobio šansu a iskoristiti ćemo je

----------


## m2b

i mi vas redovno čitamo, nekad nas i rasplačete.  :Heart:

----------


## Brunaa

> mali Lavić Matej ej dobio šansu a iskoristiti ćemo je


*lina* predivno je čitati tvoje postove, puni su ljubavi, nade i čežnje!  :fige:  za malog hrabrog Mateja!!!!!!!!

----------


## đurđa76

Lina,držite se,pusa laviću,pratim vas i radujem se svakom napretku,a sigurna sam da će ih biti još puno

----------


## ellica

:Love:

----------


## milasova8

Maleni lavic je predivan :Smile: 
Uvukao mi se u srce preko postova..
Mis mali..samo neka on raste..
Drzite se,pusa

----------


## tina29

Ma bravo lavicu maleni samo ti lijepo napreduj. 
Saljemo vam ogromne puse Patrik, ja i mm.

----------


## Muma

*linalena* puno pusa tebi i laviću! Treba snage, vremena i volje, a vi toga imate puuuuno...vidi se po postovima! I zato će sve biti super!  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Lina, puno mislim na vas! Držite mi se! puno pusa tebi i Mateju šaljemo moja curka i ja!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Anemona

:Heart:

----------


## bijelko

i ja vas čitam i mislim na vas  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## tigrical

Matej❤

----------


## Ninunanu

stvarno vas je ljepo čitati  :Smile: 
 želim vam svu srecu i svi jedva cekamo da nam se javite iz toplog doma  :Heart:

----------


## Shanti

Lina, Palčiću i tata, u mislima ste i meni svakoga dana, i molitvi svake večeri, da lijepo rastete i razvijate se i što prije budete spremni ugnijezditi se u naručjima svojih mama i tata...  :Heart: 

I ostali maleni Palčićevi susjedi u sobi za Palčiće, i njihove mame i tate...   :Heart:

----------


## s_iva

:Heart:  Matej  :Heart:

----------


## paučica

Čitam vas I veselim se dobrim vjestima zajedno s ostalim forumašicama.
Nije lako biti mama palčića... Divim ti se!

----------


## linalena

> I ostali maleni Palčićevi susjedi u sobi za Palčiće, i njihove mame i tate...


  x

21.dan....danas imam 3 tjedna i doktorica je rekla da sam jako dobro, no ja sam tužan jer opet imam sve više i više prijatelja s kojima djelim sobu. Ozbiljne tete u bijelom i vesele tete u plavom su predivne i zabavne, kada me presvlače me pomaze po glavi, jedino ne volim kada mi otkopčaju moju lulu mira i nekaj po njoj šeprkaju. Je da onda lakše dišem al mrzim to, nadam se (a i starci) da neću još dugo morat tako. Mama je opet gledala dok me presvlače i prvo se divila kakici a onda problijedila kada sam ostao bez kisika. Al sve je super i zamislite imam 1161g i kažu taman ni premalo ni previše. Sada me baš zanima sutrašnji rezultat s obzirom na kakicu kojoj se mama divila. Izgleda da se zatvara ta rupica na srcu i da će brzo dalje napredovati.

Crtica iz sobe za izdajanje - ako ste gledali America got talent  i onoga kaj svira na nekakvim razapetim žicama, tako smo se mi kravice zapikle da bi mogle osnovati orkestar izdajalica, ima tu svakakvih vrsta, svakakvih zvukova (za neke bi čovjek rekao da dolaze iz drugog mjesta). Samo nam fali dirigent ili bilo kakav muzički obrazovan član ovaj članica

----------


## Gabi25

Bravo maleni laviću<3

Btw još dan danas ponekad sanjam taj zvuk električne izdajalice
Ali draga, kad danas pogledam svoju ljepoticu sve ono ružno je izblijedilo, tako ćete i vi cim dodete domeka
Ljubiiiiim<3

----------


## apricot

kako nas veseli svaki vaš novi dan... pogotovo kada ga tako lijepo opisujete

----------


## Charlie

Kako lijepe vijesti  :Heart:

----------


## S2000

Bravo!

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## strategija

Predivni tekstovi :Heart:  Samo hrabro dalje laviću!

----------


## perla5

Bravo Matej, samo naprijed! Linalena, veliki pozdravi, drži seti i mm , redovito te čitam, postovi su prekrasno nježni i dirljivi...

----------


## migulica

:Yes: 

pratim vas! samo hrabro maleni veliki Palčiću, mamek i tatek!

----------


## Sumskovoce

I ja pratim svaki dan, milijon pusa malom Mateju i hrabrim roditeljima  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## linalena

DRage moje danas mi je preljep dan!!! Došli smo na informacije i dočekala nas pedijatrica sa predivnom vijesti da mali veliki Matej DIŠE SAM!!!!! Nisu mu makli respirator ali i ovo je predivno, samo da potraje. Znam da će se umarati  i neće moći bez pomoći ali neka svaki dan bude koji sat bez respiratora pa će biti svaki dan sve dulje i dulje....

----------


## martinaP

Bravo, Matej, zlato maleno! Divna vijest  :Heart: .

----------


## Ninunanu

:Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mravak

predivno! tako mi je drago ! obozavam vas citat...
samo tako hrabro iz dana u dan...
nadam se da ces ga brzo moci primit u zagrljaj  :Smile:

----------


## AndrejaMa

Samo hrabro i uporno dalje!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## ivica_k

Lina, divne vijesti...uljepsala si mi dan! Bravo za malenog velikog djecaka  :Heart:

----------


## vikki

Bravo! :Heart:

----------


## ljubilica

bravo Matej!!!!!! dušice draga  :Heart:

----------


## Loly

Bravo laviću  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gabi25

Bravo Palčiću maleni! Ovako uveseljavaj mamu i tatu svaki dan!

----------


## mare41

bravo, mišiću!

----------


## Sani1612

Bravo!!!

----------


## milasova8

Ma nisam ni sumnjala u tebe maleni!
Bravo!!!

----------


## isvetica

Prekrasno!

----------


## Ginger

:Very Happy: 
Bravo maleni! Samo tako dalje!

----------


## nina70

Bravo Palčiću  :Klap:

----------


## apricot

bravo, bravo! 
Ubung macht den Maister!

----------


## tina29

Ma bravo zlato maleno!!!  :Very Happy:   :Zaljubljen: 
Predivno vas je čitati pogotovo ovako lijepe vijesti!
Ogromne puse šaljemo!  :Heart:

----------


## Mury

Draga lina, sinoć sma sanjala malog lavića da je izašao iz bolnice i već je veliki dečkić  :Smile:   :Heart: , a to vam čim prije od srca želim!!! Jako me razveselio tvoj jučerašnji post, zato ste mi valjda i došli u snove  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## perla5

Vijesti su super Linalena! Držimo svi fige i dalje. Javljaj nam i dalje što se događa. Pusice Mateju!

----------


## Mojca

Divne vijesti! 
Ljubim vas!  :Heart:

----------


## gričanka

Sunce maleno  :Klap:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

Bravo Matej!!

----------


## željkica

Ma bravo!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## frka

Krasno! :Heart:

----------


## m2b

:Heart:  mislimo na vas!

----------


## linalena

23.dan...1061g, da da malo mršavim zadnjih dana ali ljudi to je super (na mami se recimo ti grami baš i ne bi primijetili), još malo pa ću moći popiškit i nekog drugog a ne sebe. Danas sam opet ovisan o luli ali to si oni misliju, ja se lijepo pored lulice učim disati sam. Jedna dobra sestrica je rekla mami da ako tako nastavim da ću brzo na CPAP (op.m. maskica za kisik koja se stavlja na nosić na osnovi pozitivnog tlaka pa samo pruža pomoć a ne stvara ovisnost). Malo sam mahao tati i mami, malu smo se mazili. Mama je već počela zezati sa estetikom pa mi stalno popravlja desno uho ili lijevo stopalo, čak mi je pregledavala i to isto stopalo jer joj je falio jedan prst, našla ga je!

crtica iz Petrove : jučer je jedna žena rodila u kolima hitne tu pred ulazom! Navodno joj je ovo treće dijete i kako su je prva dva puta dugo mučili ovaj put nije htjela doći prerano pa je krenula prekasno. I tako oni krenuli u bolnici i jako brzo ne može više izdržati, zaustavili se na parkingu Kauflanda i zvali hitnu. Oni došli brzo ali 3 muška unutra i svi viču ne ne nemoj tu roditi. Tako su vrišteći došli do ulaza u bolnicu i krenuli vaditi nosila, no bilo prekasno beba glavom vani i tako su je vratili natrag, ušla pomoć i eto bebica se taj čas rodila. Dobro nam došla

----------


## apricot

:Heart:

----------


## rahela

bravo za malog lavića  :Heart:

----------


## anđeo26012013

:Love:  tebe,a Mateju veliku  :Kiss:  šaljem...a za ovu ženskicu kaj je rodila u kolima bravo,bar je nisu mučili,lijep i prirodan porod je imala

----------


## unadomina

:Very Happy:  Bravo dječače! Uživam čitati tvoje opise, a i od tvoje mame, vidim da si literarnu crtu naslijedio od nje!  :Klap:  Evo ja sam ti se rodila na današnji dan, upravo u ovo vrijeme, dok ti pišem... Znam da me nećeš pitati koliko godina imam jer se to ženske ne pita, a ti si pravi mali kavalir. Uglavnom, došao maloprije muž s posla, ja ga zamolila da nam natoči malo vina da nazdravimo, ali kažem mu da idem prvo na laptop vidjeti kako si nam ti...  :Heart:  
I bravo za rodilju iz kola hitne pomoći!

----------


## linalena

unadomina sretna rođendan!!!

i još sam se sjetila nečega...12.3 nam je bio termin, jučer malo razgovaram tu s jednom mamom čija je bebica rođena u 26tt i kada je njoj bio termin isto 12.3. Uvijek se sjetim naše Vatrice koja je imala isti termin kao i ja
ukleti je taj 12.3

----------


## bodo

Bravo za malog hrabrog lavića  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

bravo  :Heart:  :Heart: 
~~~~~~~~~~samo tako  nastavi  dalje :Heart: , svaki dan  cirnem  ovdje  da  vidim kako napredujes  ,ti si pravi   mali veliki borac   :Heart:

----------


## Moe

Bravo laviću!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## andream

Bravo malecki.
I bravo za mamu iz kola - moja frendica neki dan rodila doma, kad je stigla hitna bebica je već bila vani, preostalo im unijeti i dijete i nju u kola pa u bolnicu. Drugo dijete a ona cool... eh da mi je biti takva.

----------


## autumn

Evo i ja pratim iz dana u dan i baš me od srca raduju uspjesi tvog malog Palčića. Nema dana da ne virnem na temu. 
I mi imamo nešto malo iskustva s neonatologije, ali je to sitnica. Matej je pravi mali lavić i svakim danom koji prođe bliže ste svom cilju - onom danu kad ćete zajedno otići kući.

----------


## Mojca

Dobro jutro Mama lina, dobro jutro lavicu...
Želim vam dan pun dobrih vijesti. 
 :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bas je lijepo citati kako napreduje mali borac, bravo Matej!!  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Least123

Lina, čekamo i danas dobre vijesti...držite nam se!

----------


## twister

Pratim,pratim, i saljem dobre vibre.... Samo se mazite i ne posustajte duhom... Pjevaj mu i pricaj mu... Velika cmoka

----------


## linalena

24.dan... 1125g...nekako dosadan dan, svi samo pričaju o bijelom snijegu koji treba pasti uskoro, žale se a zapravo ga potajno žele. I ja jedva čekam svoj prvi izlazak na snijeg, zamišljam nas četvoro kako uživamo. Tata gura mene u kolicima a mama baca lopticu Neri, ja ju hoću uhvatiti za uho a ona mi spusti slinavu lopticu u krilu. Nađemo vreću na nasipu pa se mama i tata spuste i hihoću od smijeha, Nera skače za njima a i ja se smijem, joj kako se volim smijati. Tata mi donese snijega u ruci a ja ga spljeskam, donese novi i ja opet i opet i opet ... nikada mi dosta. Obrazi se zarumenili i vrijeme da idemo kući, mama i tata su se zagrlili i pogledali u daljinu , sjećanja....

----------


## mravak

predivna slikica na avataru... mislimo na vas svaki dan...

----------


## Zrina

:Heart:

----------


## Ninunanu

Linalena predivna slika  :Heart:

----------


## Kloto

:Heart:

----------


## apricot

kako prekrasna mala ručica...

----------


## 123beba

Lina puno pusa vam šaljemo!!!!!! I puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Mateja!

----------


## nela08

<3

----------


## Sanja :)

:Heart:

----------


## sandi

andjeo lijepi mali. prije ces se brckati u moru nego valjati u snijegu.

----------


## Mojca

:Heart:  

Laviću mali... svako jutro kad otvorim ovaj topic me kolegica pita što mi je kad počnem smrcati. Jutros sam joj pokazala tvoju ručicu, pa se i ona raznježila. Samo ti nama rasti, biti će mora i valova, snijega i gruda, sunca i zelene trave, liše i šarenih listova... cijeli jedan šareni svijet čeka na tebe!  :Heart:

----------


## Majuška

:Heart:

----------


## gričanka

:Heart: ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vatra86

Ovaj zadnji post od jucer me je... :'(
Uh... Matej~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## aleksandraj

Linalena,

pratim dnevnik tvog lavica redovito.....drzi se jos malo pa cete na snijeg :Heart:  


> Linalena predivna slika

----------


## nancha

Procitala sam cijeli razvoj dogadaja i drzim fige da mali Matej i dalje raste prema planu i da sto prije dodje dan za ici kuci svojim hrabrim roditeljima! <3

----------


## linalena

cure drage moj maleni lavić je danas jako loše, navukla mu se infekcija. Ne znaju još koja ali su ga opet prikopčali na antibiotike i hrpu lijekova(a skinuli ga prekjučer). Tlak mu je nizak 37/13 i zbog toga ne piški; izgleda da mu se ductus otvara opet. Pričala s mamom (onom koja je imala isti termin kao i ja) i rekla mi je da se i njen malički tako vrtio u krugu nekoliko tjedana, taman se malo popravi i onda dum, pa opet sve nanovo - znam znam strpljenja i pozitive ali uff tek smo počeli a već ne mogu

----------


## Zuska

Držite se, draga Lavice i mali Laviću! Mislimo na vas i šaljemo puno lijepih misli  :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

Draga Lina, tako je to sa našim palcicima, jedan dan bolje drugi gore, ali veliki su to borci, samo mislite pozitivno i mazite ga i pričajte mu.

----------


## linalena

lijepo smo se pomazili u 7, i mama i tata
i onda nas je nasmijavao kada je počeo zijevati iako čitavo vrijeme ima zatvorene okice i miran jenisam se pohvalila da će izgleda imati rupicu na bradi kao mama inače ja u glavici baš sličan tati

----------


## rahela

Saljem tone vibrica ~~~~~~~

----------


## apricot

sve pozitivne misli prema vama
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Charlie

~~~~~~~ malenome i vama, za bolje vijesti sutra!!!

----------


## vikki

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## andream

Lina, držite se, bit će sve u redu, samo da što prije prođe i ova epizoda...

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve dobro. Mislimo na vas.

----------


## tina29

Držite se!
Velike puse i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za velikog borca i njegovu hrabru mamu!

----------


## Kadauna

lavicu mali - i od nas tona vibrica - a mami  :Kiss:

----------


## Mojca

Sve naše dobre misli su s vama. Ljubac lavicu!

----------


## Val

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za malenog borca i roditelje!

----------


## Mury

Sve pozitivne vibre i molitve su usmjerene hrabrom lavicu i hrabrim roditeljima ~~~~~~~~~~~~ !!!

----------


## mravak

Šaljemo vam samo pozitivne misli i vibre...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Pobijedit ce hrabri lavic tu infekciju, drzite se ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## corinaII

Velika velika pusaaaaa malom laviću  :Smile:

----------


## anamar

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok

----------


## paučica

Molim za vas  :Heart:

----------


## Kloto

Mislimo na vas <3

----------


## milasova8

Lina,uvjerena sam.da ce maleni sve nedace pobijedit!
Mislim na vas<3

A avatar je  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## perla5

pozitivne vibre i od nas~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ručica je premedena, sva sam se raspametila...

----------


## Charlie

Kako je danas?

----------


## naniluc

Mislimo na vas  :Heart:

----------


## linalena

danas je bolje, nema temperature i kaže pedica (a i nama je tako) da uopće ne izgleda bolestan a da mu je krvna slika jako loša. Ona je to stanje nazvala sepsa. Lijepo se popiškio i pokakao i opet su mu zamotali pelenu - to sam dosada naučila da je dobro dok ima zamotanu pelenu ako je odmotana znači da nekaj na tom planu ne štima. Tlakić je ujutro i dalje bio loš ali se kasnije malo sredio 70/27 no izgleda da se ductus definitivno opet otvorio jer se čuje šumJa ga posjećujem svaki sat vremena osim ako zbog nekih obaveza malo rastegnem pauzu, pa sam ga tako ulovila piškit mlazem po peleni dok je bila još otvorena, a sada navečer se jako plakao (ništa se ne čuje jer ima respirator a i slab je on za plač), vidi se po grimasi, po ustima i jeziku, izguruje gazicu iz usta. I ja ga mazim da ga smirim i nejde i nejde i pogledam i vidim da je pelena izvana žuta, dođe sestra otvori a ono stvarno zapišano i zasrato. Već plače kada je mokar a i očito će biti deranja, urlikanja kao pravi veliki lav.

----------


## greymalkin78

Pratim temu od pocetka i svaki dan mislim na vas i navijam da sto prije izadjete iz bolnice...

Moj sin je prezivio sepsu iako mu je crp bio 167 (za bebice to je oogromna vrijednost), plus zutica i svasta jos... isto je krvna slika bila katastrofa, ali su doktori od pocetka govorili da je bitno to sto on ne pokazuje da je toliko bolestan... bio je zivahan i mlatarao po onim cjevcicama u inkubatoru kao da mu nije nista... 

Doduse on nije prevremeno rodjen, ali je imao IUGR i dobio infekciju nekoliko dana po rodjenju, pa je tek od treceg dana smjesten u inkubator...

Nemojte da klonete duhom, pozitivna energija roditelja mu znaci vise nego sto mozete da zamislite... 

Imali smo male drugare palcice kao sto ste vi na institutu na kom je moj sin lezao i neki su po tri puta "upadali" u sepsu i izvukli su se... sad su veliki, napredni, hodaju, pricaju... a neki su proveli i po 4 mjeseca u bolnici...

Svaki dan su nam doktori ponavljali da su dvije najvaznije stvari koje roditelji mogu da im pruze pozitivna energija i majcino mlijeko...

Saljemo tooone pozitivne energije...

----------


## greymalkin78

I nemoj da zaboravis da ga slikas svaki dan ako dopuste... 
Cudo jedno kako palcici brzo napreduju i mijenjaju se, kad se umorite samo pogledajte slicice od prije par dana i vidjecete koliko je narastao pa ce vam se brze napuniti baterije

 :Heart:

----------


## S2000

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## rahela

za malog Palčića, malim koračićima naprijed  :Heart:

----------


## twister

Lina, to su ti "usponi i padovi". Jedan dan sve ok, drugi dan losije.uspijece...vec je uspijevao...uspijece!! Doktori su sa njim, ti si sa njim... Samo strpaljenja... Veliki zagrljaj!

----------


## migulica

Hajde, hajde Palcicu, tona ljudi na forumu navija za tebe!
pokazi rogove sepsi i hajd naprijed!
 :Wink:

----------


## migulica

Lina (iako znam da to radis), kad si kod njega pricaj mu o vama, zivotu, o svemu. 
Ja sam uvjerena da sam upravo pricom i uvjeravanjem .(i nosenjem u bolnici) svoju palcicu Margitu uvjerila da suradjuje.

----------


## tonili

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Mislimo na vas...

----------


## Ginger

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba

----------


## Mojca

~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## gričanka

~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Anemona

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## bodo

~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:   :Heart:  Za Palčića a i za tebe Lina

----------


## linalena

27.dan....  zijeeeev, otkrio sam kako je lijepo zijevati a i plakati nije loše. Volim se derati ali nemam još glasa, no mama je već naučila kada plačem jer mi je mokra pelena a kada jer bi se mazio. I to joj je trebalo malo dulje, ali čekaj majko da me čuješ kako ću plakati kada sam gladan (sada su me opet vratili na onu minimini dozu od 2ml). Uglavnom ja sam vam bolje, hvala svima na podršci i dobrim vibracijama. E da i znate onaj moj niski tlak, 30/13 sada mi mjerili (uff kaj steže) i bio je 92/56 i kaže pedica da sam ekstremist :ulje:

----------


## Ninunanu

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
pile maleno  :Heart:

----------


## nancha

pravi mali borac!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Val

bravo za ekstermistu!!  :Heart:

----------


## mravak

bravo ! 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## anđeo26012013

mišek mali  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

bravo mišiću!

----------


## milasova8

bravo maleni!!

----------


## Mojca

:Heart:

----------


## Mury

Ma to je pravi mali lavić  :Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

U jednom sam dahu pročitala priču o malom-velikom laviću. Plakala sam, smijala se.... i tako ukrug! Ja ću i dalje pratiti lavićev napredak, a njemu želim čim skoriji izlazak iz bolnice, da brzo nadoknadi maminu i tatinu pažnju i maženje!

----------


## Lotta81

:Heart:

----------


## ivarica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ pratim svakodnevno

----------


## Mali Mimi

evo još malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lavića

----------


## Charlie

Bravo lavicu mali, samo napreduj i rasti na veselje mami i tati i svima nama koji te pratimo  :Heart:

----------


## TrudyC

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ puno vibri za malenog i njegovu hrabru mamu

----------


## kameleon

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da lavić što prije dođe do maminog naručja, pa da plače i viče na sav glas!!! :Heart:  malo!!! :Kiss:

----------


## linalena

sve je uredu, mališa se odupro infekciji koja je izgleda izazvana nekom bolničkom bakterijom
danas mi je dosta pospan i malo aktivan, no ipak se rasteže, zijeva, gleda uokolo
a i ja već jedva gledam tako da drage moje do sutra

----------


## Mali Mimi

:Smile:  :Very Happy: bravo za malca

----------


## rahela

čekala sam da se javiš sa lijepim vijestima  :Heart:

----------


## mravak

bravo palčiću !
mamice,odmori se,zaslužila si !

----------


## tina29

:Very Happy:  bravo mišek mali!
mami velika pusa! odmori se!  :Love:

----------


## gričanka

:Klap:   maleni!
~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Apsu

Bravo maleni  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Bravo palčiću!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## greymalkin78

:Very Happy:

----------


## 123beba

sreća mala! BRAVO! a ti se draga Lina dobro odmori i samo hrabro dalje uz svog frajera!  :Smile:

----------


## laura29

Svakodnevno vas čitam i u mislima ste mi. Lavić je uistinu hrabar palčić koji će se svojom upornošću potruditi da što prije uskoči mami i tati u zagrljaj i da zajedno odu kući.  :Heart:

----------


## Mury

Bravo maleni  :Very Happy: !!! Lina veliki zagrljaj, odmori se koliko je moguće  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

Bravo misicu!!!
Jos malo ~~~~~~~ za dalje

----------


## perla5

Evo i mi da zavibramo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~z  a Mateja! Tako mali, a već ima tako veliki klub obožavateljica :Smile: 
Kako ti Linalena? Jesi još u bolnici ili dolaziš na dojenje?

----------


## linalena

29.dan...1148g ali malo je to previše za mene u jednom danu, hoće to kada su me nalili sa infuzijom i raznoraznim lijekovima. No ja sam bolje, puno bolje, puno puno bolje. Krfcu mi vade (vammpiri jedni) svako malo i to zamislite iz moje malene pete, piknu s iglicom i onda sa kapilaricom love kapljice i zamislite mami je to jako zanimljivo gledati a onda kuka odkuda mi takve plave pete. I od neki dan se vidi još jedna rupica na mom tijelu, i da nije ona na bradi na koju je mama tako ponosna i sve oko sebe davi s time, kažu da je to pupak - jedva čekam da mogu gurnut prst unutra. Pokušavali su me nagovoriti da ležim malo na boku ali aaaa ja već znam kako hoću ležati a najviše volim spavati na trbuhu


Perla hvala na pitanju, ja sam ti u bolnici i nadam se ostati što ću dulje izdržati, moći i trebati. Nadam se da će se to troje što bolje podudarati, dakle da neću puknuti prije, da me neće izbaciti prije nego maleni može doma. A kada će to biti, iz bolnice otpuštaju sa min 2200 i naravno mora sve biti uredu sa disanjem i tjelesnim funkcijama i da može papati ili na bočicu ili na sisu

----------


## Sani1612

Samo hrabro dalje Lina i Palčić  :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

Bravo palcicu!!

----------


## bodo

Bravo maleni  :Heart: 

Lina znam da je teško ali znam da imaš i onu nadljudsku snagu za preskočiti sve prepreke koje vam se nađu na putu.Zato što si sada MAMA a mi mame možemo sve.
Znam da ste nestrpljivi,da bi što prije kući ali još se sjećam što nam je sestra Ana rekla nedavno na praksi-"trudnoća ne traje bezveze 38-40 tjedana,toliko je potrebno da se razviju svi organi i organski sustavi za život vani.I zato objašnjavamo roditeljma da će njihovi Palčići otprilike  ostati kod nas koliko je potrebno da dostignu tu gestacijsku dob".
Neka samo Palčić raste,bit će sve u redu.

----------


## perla5

Drži se kolegice! :Smile:  Evo skoro je već mjesec dana prošlo, a imam osjećaj da si jučer rodila. Tebi vjerojatno vrijeme sporije prolazi, ali najvažnije je da mali smotuljak napreduje! Jesu ti se javili učenici?

----------


## linalena

ja nisam razrednica tako da nemam "svoje" klince jedino se čujem sa starim generacija preko Face

Da kaj se termina tiče - i ja si stalno govorim pa termin je 12.3 do tada smo tu sigurno a i dulje jer si zamišljam izlazak u lijep proljetni dan. Nekako mi se čini da sam nestrpljivija iz razloga što je još na respiratoru, samo da ga se riješi pa će biti lakše. Jer mi stalno trube dok je god na respiratoru je kritično ejr ne može  samostalno disati a opet pa zato i je na respiratoru... uglavnom dan ide sporo, pogotov jutro, nekako se i meni čini da je mejsec dana brzo prošao i što je najbolje više se ni ne sjećam početaka

----------


## Mojca

Lina, hrabrice moja...  :Heart: 
Ljubac oboma...

----------


## linalena

30.dan...1060g pobijedio sam zločeste bacile i odmah sam se borio protiv respiratora pokušavajući disati sam. Sutra je 30.1 a ja sam rođen 30.12 u 10.38 znači sutra slavimo moj prvi mjesec

----------


## Kloto

Hura!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tina29

:Klap:  :Kiss:

----------


## Mojca

Kako je brzo prošlo!!!
Da još brže prodje do dolaska kući!

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

:Heart:

----------


## vatra86

Ajde Matej mozes ti to!!! Lina  :Kiss:

----------


## mravak

Bravooooo !

----------


## 123beba

Pa sretna vam prva mjesečnica sa željom da čim prije počne svoje mjesece slaviti u zagrljaju mame i tate kod kuće!  :Smile:

----------


## paučica

Bravo, Matej!

----------


## Zrina

Bravo za Mateja!  :Heart:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bravo za Mateja, a i za mamu i tatu  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## laura29

Sretan prvi minić, hrabri Laviću  :Heart:

----------


## željkica

Bravo, Matej!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ribice

Bravo Matej i sretan prvi mini ročkas :D

----------


## Brunaa

Mami čestitke na hrabrosti, a Mateju na prvom roćkasu  :Heart:

----------


## perla5

A miš mali hrabri~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Sretan mini ročkas!

----------


## Vrci

Čestitam palčiću prvih mjesec dana. Svaki dan pratim temu, iako ništa ne napišem  :Smile:

----------


## naniluc

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## tina29

Mišu hrabri sretan ti prvi mjesec,da što prije uživaš domeka sa mamom i tatekom! puse  :Heart:

----------


## anddu

Lina, nisi nam se sinoć javila, nadam se da samo od umora nisi stigla. Za malog lavića~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## mravak

Mislimo na vas i čekamo vijesti...

----------


## Ginger

Mislimo na vas svaki dan  :Heart:

----------


## ellica

Bravo hrabri lavicu :Klap: ,sretnih prvih mjesec dana  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Bravo za Mateja  :Heart:  :Heart: 
hrabri naš miš  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## frka

> Mislimo na vas svaki dan


X 
i šaljemo puse!

----------


## naniluc

I mi se svaki dan naluknemo k vama  :Heart:

----------


## autumn

I meni ste često u mislima i svaki dan čitam. 
S nestrpljenjem očekujemo nove uspjehe malom Mateja.  :Heart:

----------


## linalena

ufff sada treba malo pažljivije računati, dosada je bilo lako eto danas je 31. a kako sam rođem 30 samo je mama dodala 1 datumu i eto koliko sam dana mlad (to da ne kaže star)
dakle  

32.dan....1230 g zamislite vi to, izlazim iz one pero lake kategorije !!!! I dalje dišem na CPAP - to je nešto sa pozitivnim tlakom, pomaže mi disati tako da mi drži otvorene dišne puteve. Roditelji su tako sretni da su mi jučer kupili prvu robicu, plavi bodić sa slikiciom Lavića i natpisom Ne diraj lava dok spava i naravno da su mi time mahali pred nosom. I mama je pobjegla iz bolnice sa tatom u McDonalds a sigurno će mi to zabranjivati kada ću biti mali.

----------


## ljubilica

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## anddu

:Very Happy:  :Klap:  bravo laviću, bravo mama i tata!

----------


## Loly

:Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Ako mi išta uljepša dan, to su Laviceva javljanja.  :Heart:

----------


## milasova8

Preslatki je nas mali Lavic :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

:Heart:

----------


## mare41

pusa laviću
mamu sad napokon vidim onako nasmijanu kako inače zna biti, ljubim vas

----------


## ljube

Bravo mali laviću!  :Heart:

----------


## Mury

Znas lavicu mali,prekrasno te citati  :Zaljubljen: ..samo nastavi tako napredovati~~~~~~~~~~!!!Velika pusa tebi i hrabroj mami :Kiss:

----------


## rahela

:Heart:

----------


## vikki

:Heart:

----------


## tina29

> Ako mi išta uljepša dan, to su Laviceva javljanja.


Baš tako!!! Puse lavicu mali i mami naravno!  :Heart:

----------


## bodo

Meni također nešto fali ako se Lavić ne oglasi  :Smile:

----------


## sasana

:Heart:  bravo laviću. linalena samo hrabro dalje.

----------


## perla5

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~samo hrabro! I mi se radujemo svakom novom postu!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## corinaII

Bravo hrabri laviću <3

----------


## linalena

4 tjedna i 5 dana (ne znam više računati ).... 1142 g  i opet sam na respiratoru, no to su i znali samo su se pravili bedasti. Umoran sam ljudi, ne mogu ja to samo tako, ko da vi možete odmah dizati 20kg, počnete sa 2 pa podižete jel?? No jako sam živahan, joj što bi radio mami iz trbuha, pa me sve češće stavljaju na trbuh jer onda mogu samo "plivati". No predvečer me vrate na leđa da se malo rastegnem i eto mame, stavila mi je jednu ruku na glavu a drugu mi je podmetnula pod tabane, mmmm kako je fino biti okružen nečim toplim i mekanim, odmah sam začorio sa predivnim izrazom na licu zamišljajući zelene pašnjake (khmmm???). I bili su do mene baka i deda, baka se raspekmezila a deda me onak znanstveno proučavao....


Cure drage moje ovo je bilo ??? ne mogu ni opisati koji je to bio osjećaj, otvorila sam oba prozorčića, lijevom rukom sam mu okružila glavicu a palac mu stavila u ručicu jer ju je držao pored uha a desnu ruku sam stavila ispod tabana i malo mu nogice skvrčila. Taj tren je tako poprimio miran izraz na licu, malo je promljackao, zatvorio oči i smirio se, kako bi makla jednu ruku otvorio bi okice. U jednom trenutku mi je došlo da ga privinem na sebe ali brzo sam shvatila da je to nemoguće, no doći će i taj čas.A i muž me danas iznenadio, dopeljao mi je Nericu, joj kako je cvilila i vrpoljila se, ljepota moja, joj kako će ona i Matej uživati

----------


## sara10

Prekrasno linalena! Proći će sve ovo što morate sada izdržati i uživat ćete svi četvero zajedno! Čitam vas svaki dan i u svojim molitvama se često sjetim Mateja!

----------


## mravak

predivno,jos malo strpljenja pa cete se grliti...
Mama lina,tebi svaka cast ,treba to sve izdrzat...ali takve su mame izdzljive kao lavice za svoje laviće...

----------


## Vrci

Lina, kako on osjeti tvoj dodir  :Smile:  Jedva čekam da kažu da ga smijete prisloniti kožu uz kožu, mislim da će i to puno pomoći

----------


## migulica

Lina, stavljaju li bebe koža na kožu? Naravno kad se ustali momak...
Nadam se da DA. Za taj dodir blaženstva imaj uz sebe ogledalce, da mu ličeko možeš gledati.

----------


## rahela

cmoljim
i šaljem tone vibri da ga što prije možeš privinuti uz sebe  :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

:Heart:

----------


## 123beba

Predivno... Želim vam što više mazenja... Jedva čekam pročitati tvoj post kad ga zagrlis cijeloga  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

divno, šaljem vam puse

----------


## Bluebella

Lina... <3 
Svaki dan čitam i provjeravam kako je mali hrabri lavić.... veseli me svaki napredak.

----------


## Muma

*linalena* samo hrabro naprijed ti i tvoj lavić...svaki put me rasplačeš...držite se  :Heart:

----------


## sasana

linalena samo hrabro. iako gledajuci neke filimice na youtubeu nije mi jasno zasto i kod nas ne daju staviti bebe na mamu. 
recimo beba rodjena 3,5 mjeseca ranije http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFGzWBlZ9rQ

----------


## linalena

> Lina, stavljaju li bebe koža na kožu? Naravno kad se ustali momak...
> Nadam se da DA. Za taj dodir blaženstva imaj uz sebe ogledalce, da mu ličeko možeš gledati.





> linalena samo hrabro. iako gledajuci neke filimice na youtubeu nije mi jasno zasto i kod nas ne daju staviti bebe na mamu. 
> recimo beba rodjena 3,5 mjeseca ranije http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFGzWBlZ9rQ


dobiti ću ga čim ga bude moguće odvojiti od aparata, iako jedna sestra često kaže da bi ona i ovako ali ja ni ne želim, strah me neizmjerno. I sada me je strah ga dirnuti pogotovo nakon infekcije, ovo maženje sam si dozvolila nakon mjesec dana. 
Tu je inkubator na inkubaotru, nema ni mjesta za stolicu između a na jedno 10-ak beba su 2 sestre a stalno negjde nešto piska i upozorava.

----------


## sirius

linalena, zivot na jedinici intenzivnog lijecenja je sresan. 
Pistanje i zujanje aparata traje dan i noć. Bebe su smjestene u plasticne kutije , u potpuno neprirodoj okolini i sa potpuno iskrivljenm precepcijom svijeta
Da, te kutije sluze odrzavanaju nihovi vitalnih funkcija , ali to je izuzetno neprirodan okolis za njihov normalan razvoj.
Kod vaseg sina boravak u kutiji ce trajati tjednima, mjesecima...najbolje sto mu mozes pruziti jest - dodir i prirodni podrazaj. On je sad uskaracen za tu normalu, normalu koaj je vazna u njegovom razvoju. I zato , nemoj se bojati infekcije. Mislim da rizik od potecijalne infekcije koju moze dobiti od tebe ( bolnickih se treba bojati, onih koje prenosi osoblje) je znacajano manji od dobitaka za njegov razvoj koji dobiva zbog tvog dodira.  Znam da je maleni i krhak, ali bebe su puno otpornije nego sto izgledaju. Probaj se iskljuciti od drugih podrazaja na intezivnoj jedinici, strasno je to sto vam niti stolac ne nude...probaj se iskljuciti , i budi tamo prisutna samo za njega, bez obzira na okolinu.
Moja kcer nije bila niti malo sitna , ali okolina na intenzivnoj, plasi. Ona je bila stabilno , i disala je samostalno kad sam ju prvi put vidjela u "kutiji" drugi dan po porodu. Ima je standardnu infuziju i bila prikljucena na monitor. Mene je presjeklo kad sam ušla na intenzivnu i vidjela ju u inkubatoru...Onda sam duboko udahnula i rekla da ju ja zelim nahraniti na špricu i presvuci pelenu . I sestra mi je sve dala za hranjenje i presvlacenje... puno je dana prošlo nakon toga , i puno bolnickih zahvata i operacija prije nego sam ju dovela kuci.
Ali ona je moje dijete, ona treba mene , onako kako bi me trebala da nikad nije vidjela jedinicu intetenzivnog lijecenja.
Vjeruj, vani (izvan Hrvatske,pa cak i u drugim bolnicama samo koji kilometar od ove vase) je stvarno drugacije, vani te ne plase infekcijama. ja sam mogla biti uz nju , dirati ju , drzati za ruku dok je bila danima sa otvorenim prsnim kosom i u induciranoj komi u toplom kreveticu.
drzite se, i hrabro.  :Heart:

----------


## linalena

Sirius sada si me rasplakala, ali to mi i treba, tvoja priča mi daje hrabrosti da i ja probam. Zapravo mene još uvijek koči osjećaj predbacivanja da sam ja nešto kriva i da on to zna. Tako osjećam i za muža, da mi predbacuje i osuđuje iako opet znam da to nije istina, rekoa mi je već puno puta, pokazuje svakodnevnim dolaženjem po 2 puta. Ne mogu si pomoći da se toga potpuno riješim, ono najljepše je da se tako ne osjećam kada sam pored sina. Dakle rješenje je biti što više sa njime!!!!
Inače imam problem da stalno moram o nečem razmišljati pa mi onda padaju svakojake, često crne, misli na pamet - kao da neka sila tjera da imam te ružne misli. Ali trudim se promijeniti i napredovati, trudim

----------


## sirius

normalno je imati crne misli.
normalno je kriviti sebe.

Budem prvo malo o krivnji...
Znas i sama da ti nisi kriva za situaciju, ti znas da nisi kriva za  porod prije vremena...tvoj racionalni dio uma to zna, ali trebati ce puno vremena da se pomiris sa tim. Zaista , ti nitko ne moze u  tome pomoci, to ces morati - sama. Vjeruj mi , doci se jednom i taj dan. 
Ali sto uciniti sad? Osjecaj je tu. 
Ne trebas napraviti - nista. Priznaj sebi da je tu, ali ne dopusti da te blokira. Ne dopusti mu da ti brani da budes ono sto jesi- majka. Izvuci najbolje sto mozes iz svakog sata, iz svakog dana.
Biti ce boljih i losijih dana. Kad dođu losi, pusti ih da prođu. Iza njih doći se bolji. I opet losi. To je kao neki ciklus, ali svaki put kad dodu loši bude malo lakse.  :Smile: 

A sad o losim mislima...  
I to je nomalno. Potpuno je normalno da te ponekad preplave, potpuno je normalno da tvoj mozak zeli proći sve moguce situacije...Nije to niti dobro, niti loše. To su samo misli.
Ono sto je meni pomagalao je da ih prihvatim da postoje i onda ih pustim da odu.
nisam bjezala od njih, nisam im davala paznju. Došle su , priznala sam da su tu, i onda sam ih pustala da odu.

Onako prakticno, meni je pomagalo da budem aktivna u brizi oko kceri. Uvijek sam mislila što JA mogu uciniti u ovoj nenormalnoj situaciji  normalno ( za obicno , svakodnevno roditeljstvo). Mozda je meni bilo lakse ( i teze) jer sam se za borbu nakon poroda spremala od 22 tj. trudnoce. Imala sam vremena srediti misli i odrediti najvaznije.
A to se zapravo svelo na samo dvije stvari: izvuci najvise od roditeljstva u nenormalnim uvjetima (ne dopustiti da mi strah stane na put da budem majka i cinim sto majke u normalnim okolnostima rade), i drugo: ne dopustiti da mi kcer bude niti dan duze u bolnici nego sto joj treba bolnicka terapija .  I tako je i bilo.  :Smile:

----------


## migulica

Lina, sve koje smo rodile prerano smo se pitale ZAŠTO?
ali pregrizes i dalje se boriš. On tebe treba, da ti bude blizu i da shvati da si TI ono najmilije biće na svijetu, jer ti tó JESI, bez obzira na tjedne koje ste 2u1proveli.
A to treba i tebi, da ga "ušnjofaš" zauvijek, i mozeš ga prepoznati medju 100 drugih beba.
Nemoj se bojati infekcija, a i zanemari osoblje kojem je jednostavnije tako.
naci cu ti video o napredovanju blizanaca rodjenih u 25 tt.
i stavljanje tako male bebe na aparatima mami na kožu.

----------


## migulica

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=85s0VdnxQFA

evo tu prvi kontakt...

----------


## bodo

:Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Linalena, u Beču se pred 8 godina rodila jedna palcica koja je meni jako bliska. 
Njeni roditelji su morali svaki dan dolaziti, skinuti se do pasa i biti s njom u skin to skin kontaktu.
Ne boj se, samo ga uzmi, dodiruj, mazi... 
Sirius je sve lijepo napisala.
Grlim te.

----------


## Cortina

Lina draga, 

Sve su cure rekle, i samo mogu potpisati. Ali i dodati svoje iskustvo, i ja sam se se bojala infekcije i duljeg maženja, a onda je prebačen u drugu bolnicu i sasvim drugi pristup..prvi puta sam ga primila u ruke sa 7 tjedana -  1600 g :Heart:   nezaboravan trenutak, neopisiv osjećaj, okupala ga suzama..i ubrzo nakon toga, smo ga svaki dan mogli držati, bio je još na kisiku, ali izvadili su sve te cijevčice i uzeli ga u ruke i MM i ja, i uživali svakodnevno dok je blaženo spavao u naručju  :Zaljubljen: 

Zato samo hrabro i bez straha, treba mu tvoj dodir kao i ti njegov  :Love: 
Sretno i dalje  :Love:

----------


## sirius

E, da , jos nesto.
kako zavarati mozak i sto sa tako puno vremena u kojem samo cekas?


Prvo : jos u trudnoci sam si zabranila pretrazivati internet. Isla sam samo na forum gdje sam imala zajednicu zbog drustva , ali sam si strogo zabranila googlati dijagnoze i prognoze.
Kasnije, kad smo dosli kuci , pretrazivala sam internet. Ali tek nakon sto sam skupila snage nositi se sa pricama.

Drugo: druzila sam se. Puno. Uvijek sam komunicirala sa ostalim roditeljima u bolnici.
Pricali smo o raznim stvarima, ne samo o situaciji u kojoj smo se nasli.

Trece: puno sam citala. Jako puno . U inozemstvo na dogovorene operacije nosila sam pun kofer knjiga. Treci put kad smo isli na operaciju nosila sam pune kutije knjiga na hrvatskom koje su donirale ostale obitelji djece koja su bila dugotrajno hospitalizirana kao moja kcer. Knjige su ostale bolnickoj knjiznici i kuci za roditelje ( oni u bolnici imaju knjiznicarku koja obilazi roditelje koji su uz dijecu i nudi knjige za njih , i slikovnice za djecu na posudbu). 
Citanje mi je doslo kao mentalna vjezba, prebacilo je moj mozak na drugacije razmisljanje. Ispunilo je ono vrijeme kad dolaze crne misli.

----------


## abica_29

Draga linalena, pratim te još od foruma. U međuvremenu smo obje postale majke. Molim moderatoricu da me uputi da li postoji koja tema u kojoj vam mogu nešto ispričati o našem boravku na intenzivoj u Petrovoj. Kao što kaže, kada će za boga miloga u hrvatskim bolnicama prestati terorizirati majke i djecu i ostatak obitelji? Najgore što mi se u životu dogodilo je odvojenost od vlastitog djeteta, ali ne zbog životne ugroženosti nego zbog netolerancije bolničkog osoblja i krutosti sustava. Napravili su sve da majke budu s djecom na babinjačama, ali nisu ništa napravili za one koji nemogu biti zajedno od prvog dana! 
Čitam vas svaki dan, i vidim da to sve ide na bolje, i pratit ću vas i dalje!

----------


## linalena

> Draga linalena, pratim te još od foruma. U međuvremenu smo obje postale majke. Molim moderatoricu da me uputi da li postoji koja tema u kojoj vam mogu nešto ispričati o našem boravku na intenzivoj u Petrovoj. Kao što kaže, kada će za boga miloga u hrvatskim bolnicama prestati terorizirati majke i djecu i ostatak obitelji? Najgore što mi se u životu dogodilo je odvojenost od vlastitog djeteta, ali ne zbog životne ugroženosti nego zbog netolerancije bolničkog osoblja i krutosti sustava.* Napravili su sve da majke budu s djecom na babinjačama, ali nisu ništa napravili za one koji nemogu biti zajedno od prvog dana!* 
> Čitam vas svaki dan, i vidim da to sve ide na bolje, i pratit ću vas i dalje!


da i to je jako jako tužno

eto danas dole nema struje, dolazimo na izdajanje i ja bacim pogled prema intenzivnoj, NEMA INKUBATORA, ne samo mog nema niti jednoga, sve smo se usplahirile, ta gdje su nam djeca...iako znamo da su zbrinuta srce lupa sto na sat. Prebačeni su na dio gdje radi agregat struje i opet misli...kako su ih malene prenašali, koturali i gdje su sada, ovako sam mu barem časkom bila bliže.

Iako svaka čast trenutnoj organizaciji i voditeljici odjela drG jer sada možemo njima od pol 2 do 9 navečer a mogu ih posjetiti i ostala bliža obitelj. Sudjelujem ja zasada samo na način da držim mlijeko dok teče kroz sondu, i da mu popravim uho koje se presavine ili rukicu kada zapne za koju cjevčicu

Hvala puno za sve natpise, predivni su (iako tužni kada znam što stoji iza svega)

----------


## Angeliq

Evo jedna priča koliko je molitva jaka u ovakvim trenutcima...
Miris kiše 

Kad je doktor ušetao u bolničku sobu Diane Blessing, ona je još bila slaba nakon operacije... 
Njen muž David, držao je njenu ruku dok su se pripremali za najnovije vijesti. 
To popodne 10.03.1991., komplikacije su prisilile Dianu, samo 24 tjedana trudnu, da se podvrgne hitnom carskom rezu kako bi porodila curicu Danu Lu Blessing, koju je par nestrpljivo očekivao. 
Bila je 36 cm duga i teška samo 1 kg. 
Doktorove nježne riječi odzvanjale su poput bombi: "Mislimo da ona neće preživjeti. Postoji samo 10% šanse da će preživjeti noć, a čak i tada, njena budućnost biti će okrutna. Neće nikada hodati, neće govoriti, vjerojatno će biti slijepa....." 

Ali čim su prošli prvi dani, nova agonija im je ušla u život... zbog nerazvijenog živčanog sustava, najlaganiji poljubac ili dodir, samo bi pojačao njenu bol...sve što su mogli, je moliti Gospodina da ostane blizu njihove male curice... 
Kako su tjedni prolazili Dana je dobivala na težini i na snazi i nakon 2 mjeseca otišla je kući, no doktori su ostali pri svojoj dijagnozi. 

Pet godina nakon toga, Dana je bila majušna, ali žilava mala curica sa neutaživom voljom za životom. Nije pokazivala nikakve znakove mentalnih niti fizičkih nedostataka. 

Jednog sjajnog popodneva u ljeto 1996.g., pokraj njene kuće, Dana je sjedila u majčinom krilu na nenatkrivenim tribinama lokalnog parka. Najednom mala Dana upita mamu: "Osječaš li taj miris ?" 
Diana je odgovorila: "Da, miriše na kišu.". 
Dana je zatvorila oči i ponovno upitala:" Osječaš li taj miris ?" 
Mama: "Da, mislim da ćemo se smočiti. Miriše na kišu." 
Dana je zatresla glavom:"Ne to miriše poput Njega. To miriše poput Boga kad nasloniš glavu na Njegove grudi." 

Suze su napunile Dianine oči, dok se je djevočica otišla igrati. 
Prije nego su došle kiše, riječi njene kćeri potvrdile su ono što su Diana i svi članovi obitelji znali cijelo vrijeme, makar u srcima... 

...tijekom tih dugih dana i noći prvih dva mjeseca njezinog života, kad su njezini živci bili preosjetljivi da je oni dotaknu, Gospodin je držao Danu na Njegovim grudima i Njegov ljubljeni miris je ono čega se ona tako dobro sjeća... 


Molim te Gospodine, privi na grudi i ovog malog bebača i zagrli ga, daj da osjeti Tvoju ljubav, kada ga roditelji još ne mogu utješiti !!!

_________________

----------


## gričanka

> Najgore što mi se u životu dogodilo je odvojenost od vlastitog djeteta, ali ne zbog životne ugroženosti nego zbog netolerancije bolničkog osoblja i krutosti sustava. Napravili su sve da majke budu s djecom na babinjačama, ali nisu ništa napravili za one koji nemogu biti zajedno od prvog dana!


 *XXX
*A što se tiče "skin to skin" kontakta, u Petrovoj su totalno netolerantni! Za vrijeme našeg boravka na intenzivnoj neonatologiji nije bilo
dozvoljeno otvarati inkubator i dirati bebe (bilo je ZABRANJENO). Nakon 20 dana je u prostoriju ušla jedna doktorica i najavila nova pravila:
uputila nas u dezinficiranje ruku, otvaranje inkubatora, diranje beba... sjećam se da sam ostatak tog dana uglavnom proplakala!
A onda je nakon 5 dana došla jedna sestra s godišnjeg odmora i na moje otvaranje inkubatora digla takvu dreku i špotanciju ... fakat vrlo
ružno, nekulturno, brrr... baš mi je bilo strašno! I nije smatrala potrebnim ispričati se kad je saznala za nova pravila za vrijeme njene 
odsutnosti.
Dakle bolničko osoblje usađuje majkama taj strah od infekcija (a nisu izmišljene... uvijek tamo hara neki infekt) barem je tako bilo prije 3 godine.
Nadam se da su sada ipak malo više friendly!
Lina, mislim na vas i šaljem puse oboma!

----------


## migulica

Lina, nemoj biti tužna i preplašena, politika bolnice ponekad doista ne pomaže, ali samo ti želimo dati do znanja da nema ništa, ali ništa loše u tome da ga primiš na sebe.
Sigurna sam, kad se to desi, da ćete oboje otkriti sasvim novi, predivan svijet.

I veselim se (o srca) unaprijed kad ćeš sa nama, ovdje, to podijeliti....(pol kompova će imati kratki spoj od suza radosnica.... :Yes: )

----------


## AndrejaMa

Samo hrabro naprijed!!

----------


## abica_29

Ma nisu drukčije, i što je najgore, svaka sestra tj. doktorica ima svoju politiku... Drage mame stvarno se nadam da će se nešto popraviti po tom pitanju, grozim se toga da bi opet rodila dijete i prosla isti scenarij! Previse sam bila pod stresom i previse se toga dogadjalo u mojoj glavi pa se krivim sto nisam bila malo bahatija i oštrija...Što je najbolje draga Linalena, taj tjedan nakon što si ti rodila došao im je Unicef u kontrolu pa su se prepali valjda... A o sobi za izdajanje i onim stolcima neću uopće pisati i smetati tebi u ovom topicu!
Samo hrabro uzmi svoje dijete ako ti opet ponude!

----------


## Shanti

Kad je moje dijete bilo, nakon inkubatora, u toplom krevetiću, smjela sam ga doći posjetiti dva puta dnevno (jednom prije i jednom poslijepodne) po pet minuta. U stvari, ovisilo je o kojoj je sestri riječ, jer se jednom čak dogodilo da se jedna od dežurnih sestara obrecnula na mene kad sam došla poslijepodne da zašto sam ponovo došla kad sam bila prijepodne...

Lina-lavice i laviću Matej, htjela sam vam samo reći da redovno svraćam ovamo (iako se neredovno javljam) i da ste u mojim molitvama, da lavić lijepo nastavi jačati... i ostali palčići i njihove mame... :Heart:

----------


## vatra86

O Boze, bas sam nasla trenutak za pogledati ove videe, na poslu, rasplakala se ko kisna godina... 
Moram reci da je to prekrasno kad dopuste dodir koza na kozu, zasto toga nema kod nas..
Lina probaj ih pitati, nadam se da ces ga uskoro moci zagrliti i poljubiti... Mislim na vas..

----------


## linalena

pogubila sam se u računici a stvarno mozak novopečene mame nije za matematiku (iako joj je to struka) tako da zračunajte si sami, negdje je 5 tjedan 

1328g  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  konačno su mi iglicu kroz koju dolazi glukozica prepikli u drugu ruku, ufff paše jako paše. Sve radim kak treba, piškim kakim, malo sa disanjem štrajkam ali to je dokica rekla da kako im je gužva nemaju vremena sada se igrati sa mnom. A čim me stave na CPAP ludim, bacakam se i tako divljam, pokazujem se u pravom svjetlu ko dijete svojih roditelja. A oni naravno na svaku moju nepodopštinu samo pljeskaju, a šta će drugo  :Preskace uze:  . Sutra mi vade krvcu (nedam petu ili glavu ajoj)  i ako je sve OK (a kako bi drugo i bilo) skidaju antibiotik, lijek za pluća a onda i infuziju. Imati ću slobodne ruke i noge, osim senzora. Ljudi znate kaj to znači, još koji dan pa se riješim respiratora i idem mami u naručje.  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Least123

jeeee...jedva čekamo da nam javiš da je bio u tvojim rukama  :Smile:

----------


## sandi

bravo, samo sto se nije poduplao!!!

----------


## Zuska

Još malo  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

Predivno!  :Very Happy:  

Još malo! Još samo malo!

----------


## mravak

:Very Happy:  predivno!

----------


## bijelko

bravo!

----------


## apricot

:Very Happy:

----------


## migulica

:-d
mami!!!!!

----------


## rahela

bravo  :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

Bravo, bravo!!!!

----------


## mare41

:Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

:Very Happy:

----------


## abica_29

Još malo!!! Ljubi Mateja malog...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bravo, lijepe vijesti  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## milasova8

Odlicno!
Bravo maleni,jos malo i mazit ces se sa mamicom u njenom.toplom krilu :Smile:

----------


## strategija

Predivno! Bravo laviću  :Very Happy:

----------


## sasana

:Heart:  :Heart:  da sto prije uzmes malog lavica na ruke!

----------


## Mury

Jeeee, prekrasne vijesti  :Very Happy: ....kako sam samo vejiki već :zajubljen:!!!! Šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da čim prije lavić dođe mami i tati u naručje!!!

----------


## kameleon

:Very Happy:   :Heart:  :Klap: 
divne vijesti!!!  :fige:  da se čim prije počnete maziti!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tina29

Bravo,bravo,bravo!!!Samo tako naprijed laviću!!! Puse mami i tebi! 
Jedva čekam da nam javiš da ste se mazili!

----------


## vikki

:Very Happy:

----------


## Bodulica

:Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ZO

jeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Val

divno, divno  :Heart:

----------


## gričanka

Ma bravo maleni!  :Klap:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## vatra86

Bravo maleni Lavicu!!!  :Very Happy:  Jedva cekamo tvoj izvjestaj da nam opises kako je biti u maminom zagrljaju..

----------


## perla5

Bravo, bravo! Pusice za Mateja....~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## corinaII

Puno puno velikih pusaaaaa hrabroom laviću  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

Bravo Lavić, linalena, tata i bolnička ekipa!!!

----------


## linalena

negdje cca 5 tjedan i 2 dana ... 1348g  :Cool:  aha ste vidli frajera
a da i sinoć mi je smetala ta zelena lulica u ustima pa sam si ju iščupao
a neki dan je tako završila i sonda
i kaj sada oni rade,, da ne radim bedastoće me okrenu na trbuh spavati jer onda ne mlataram rukamo uokolo

mamu je počelo jako brinuti u kaj će me obući, u čemu nositi, sa čime i kako hraniti, čak razmišlja i kada će složiti feštu za moj dolazak
a s tatom se posvađala oko toga ko me više voli i kada će Nera doći doma

----------


## ljubilica

pa mali lavić raste!!!!! bit će pravi slatki miš  :Heart: 
hrabroj mami  :Kiss:

----------


## naniluc

:Heart:

----------


## nina70

bravo laviću  :Heart:

----------


## Bab

Bravo Laviću mali...i za tebe i mamu i tatu.
Još kilica i idete svi skupa doma na maženje do besvijesti.
Tak sam sretna svaki dan kad pročitam dnevnik malog Lavića...baš mi bude toplo oko srca...
Samo tako dalje...

----------


## Sani1612

Bravo!!!

----------


## linalena

ljudi imam duplo nego kad sam došao na svijet!!!!!  velikih, hrabrih 1437 g

----------


## mare41

bravo!!!!!

----------


## milasova8

Bravo maleni!!

----------


## frka

:pivo: za uduplanog lavića!

----------


## biserko

Predivno, samo naprijed!

----------


## abica_29

bravo!

----------


## mravak

bravoooo !!  :Very Happy:

----------


## m2b

> ljudi imam duplo nego kad sam došao na svijet!!!!!  velikih, hrabrih 1437 g


 :Klap:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mury

:Klap:  :Very Happy:  Bravo laviću  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Rebbeca

Bravo laviću maleni, samo tako i dalje! :Klap:

----------


## apricot

joj, divno, laviću!

----------


## rahela

rasti i dalje Laviću mali  :Heart:

----------


## željkica

predivno,bravooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!! :pivo:  za hrabrog lavića!!!!!!!

----------


## Anemona

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## bodo

Bravo,samo tako nastavi i dalje  :Heart:

----------


## vikki

Bravo  :Very Happy:  !!!

----------


## andream

još malo pa će i dvije kilice. a kao da sam jučer pisala uskoro će jedna  :Smile:

----------


## anđeo26012013

bravo Matej !!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

U sobi smo 4 mame dojilje, svima su nam bebice u inkubatorima. Svaka ima svoju priču kako je ranije rodila, što je sa bebicom, otkuda je, kako je zatrudnila ali sve nas povezuje taj jedan čušpajz osjećaja. Ima i lijepih i ružnih i jakih i slabih. Svaki dan je neka od nas u suzama, plačemo iz straha, plačemo zbog loših vijesti, ne plačemo iz sreće - nekako tom osjećaju ne dopuštamo da se tako jako izrazi. Ali sreću vidimo jedan drugoj na licu, kada se vraćamo sa informacija kako koja ulazi u sobu ostale ju gledaju u lice. Momenat šutnje dok si ne prevedemo izraz. Ja sam malo ljubomorna na one kojima su bebice bolje, netko je ljubomoran na mene jer mi beba odlično dobija na kilaži. Ja budem ljuta što nekoja zauzme kupaonu na pol sata a ja znam zauzet toalet svako malo. Mijenjamo klopu na tacnama, ja ne volim salate od mrkve a kolegica onu od karfiola, najrađe bi ukrala onaj puding od vanilije koji jedna drži na prozoru.
Ali pored svega ostajem tu i biti ću tu koliko mogu i koliko treba....

----------


## S2000

Bravo hrabra mamo! 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Moe

linalena bravo, samo i dalje hrabro!

----------


## 123beba

Lina šaljemo zagrljaje i pozitivne misli... Samo hrabro!

----------


## flopica

bravo  :Very Happy:

----------


## nela08

<3

----------


## tina29

Puse! Posebno Mateju!  :Smile:

----------


## isvetica

:Smile:

----------


## AndrejaMa

Svakodnevno ste nam u mislima....

----------


## abica_29

Draga Linalena, još malo! Jedva čekam da doživiš da ti kažu da idete doma!!!

----------


## linalena

Čitav dan dišem sam, izgleda da mi ide jako dobro, svi oni monitori lijepo pokazuju. Roditelji su već naučili kako što treba izgledati, puls oko 130-150 , saturacija kisikom 95-100, ona neka krivulja koja pokazuje kako dišem je mami poznata sinusoida i ne pokazuje probleme. Sada moraju strpljivo čekati do sutra u pol 2 da čuju kako sam proveo noć.

----------


## Apsu

:Very Happy:

----------


## lisica

Bogu hvala!! Hrabrić je stvarno frajerčina! <3

----------


## naniluc

Bravo za malca  :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

Bravo Matej<3

----------


## migulica

veselje samo takvó!

----------


## apricot

malac, nemoj noćas tulumariti, nego lijepo spavaj!

----------


## mravak

bravooooo ! jeeee!

----------


## lovekd

Bravooo  :Smile:  ~~~~~~ za dobru noć :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

čekamo i mi pol 2  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

dobro ti jutro laviću, evo svi s mamom čekamo dobre vijesti u pola 2!

----------


## Mojca

Jutro, nestrpljivo čekam....
 :Heart:

----------


## Mury

Bravo laviću, plačem od sreće...i čekam i danas dobre vijesti  :Heart: !!

----------


## linalena

imamo sreću da nam je inkubator vidljiv od ulaza, zapravo samo njegov vrh koji je uvijek prekriven dekicom da bebi ne tuče jako neonsko svjetlo i aparat s desne strane. I do sada je bio jedan aparat, aparat koji olakšava disanje ili je respirator ili je taj cpap na kojem je bio jučer. IIII jutros nema tog aparata već neki drugi, kolegica mi je rekla da je to aparat preko kojeg je spojena maskica sa kisikom. Aparat radi nije da samo stoji tamo ....joj koje uzbuđenje...treba izdržati do pol 2
ljubav moja malena i hrabra

----------


## bodo

Ma što reći nego  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  maleni.

----------


## Mojca

:Heart:

----------


## perla5

Bravo Matej!  Svi čekamo vijesti...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Angeliq

Možeš li nam staviti slikicu Mateja,duša mala hrabra...  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

MAtej je bez respiratora, ima samo maskicu s kisikom koja mu pomaže da ipak lakše diše. Navečer je kontrola pa će se vidjeti dal će se trebati vratiti respirator ili ne. Također nije više ni na infuziji pa je malo izgubio na težini, ima oko 1390. Drage moje ovo nam je jako sretan dan

sorry ali slikicu ne bi još, uostalom ne vidi se bebica već samo cjevčice

----------


## n.grace

samo tako nastavi, hrabri laviću! :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

Bravo lavicu  :Very Happy:

----------


## Charlie

Super vijesti!! Samo nek napreduje tako i dalje!!

----------


## mravak

predivno!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## apricot

divne vijesti!

----------


## rahela

bravo Laviću, svaki dan pomalo naprijed  :Heart:

----------


## sos15

Bravo! :Very Happy:

----------


## tina29

Matej ma bravo hrabriću mali!!! Velike puse!  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## migulica

jipi!

----------


## lovekd

<3 malo  :Smile:  bravo laviću  :Kiss:

----------


## ljubilica

Samo nek nam Matej raste!!!
Mama jesi se ti skroz oporavila od poroda?
 :Kiss:  hrabrim roditeljima i Mateju

----------


## kiara79

:Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Sunašce malo!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## amazonka

Jako lijepe vijesti! Samo naprijed...

----------


## Kloto

Kako ste?  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

jutro malecki, jutro linalena,  kako ste?

----------


## ZO

nadam se da je kontrola prošla super i da danas imaš još lijepih vijesti  :Heart:

----------


## lberc

i ja čekam vijesti

----------


## linalena

mama se malo uljenila, naravno kada je zaposlena oko mene. Rekli su joj neki dan da će me presvlačiti i sada stalno dole stražari a svima priča da ju je frka, ma ne vjerujte joj ljudi. A i kad je fraj samo tipka po računalu i traži na Amazonu stvarčice za mene, lijepo su svačega naručili, samo kaj je pobrkala što je naručila prekjučer a što jučer pa ću tako nakraju imati  5 majčica i 0 hlača. Malo se razbolila (angina op.m) pa nosi masku i sada kada bi me mogla dobiti na malo maženja van stakla mora još malo pričekati, kroz koji dan smo zajedno. A ja dane provodim spavajući, pa malo plačem - to volim i ide mi sve bolje i bolje, pa radim nešto čudno što se kihanje zove, papam ali nekako mi grami nejdu a mama je odlučila da do nedelje imam kilu i pol. I znate jučer sam imao 6 tjedana, pusa svima pogotovo svim djevojčicama i dječacima a poseban pozdrav svim dušicama koje još nemaju roditelje da se požure čekaju ih željno

----------


## frka

:Smile:

----------


## apricot

neka ste se vi nama javili!

----------


## Mojca

:Heart:

----------


## 123beba

Puse vam šaljemo!!!!!!

----------


## anđeo26012013

:Kiss:

----------


## rahela

lina, šaljem vibre tebi za ozdravljenje i pusac Laviću  :Heart:

----------


## Apsu

:Smile:

----------


## Mury

Ajme lavicu, rasplakao si me  :Heart: ,posebno zadnjom recenicom  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ZO

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## tiki_a

Čitam vas lavići i veselim se svakoj dobroj vijesti.

----------


## Sonja29

<3

----------


## corinaII

Sunce naše  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Mama me je danas 2 puta presvukla, DVA PUT !!!!
A tata me je držao u naručju, da da držao me tata

----------


## apricot

:Heart:

----------


## maca papucarica

Jao Lina, prekrasno!  :Zaljubljen: 
Samo vi ljubite i mazite malog hrabrog lavica, uskoro cete to raditi u toplini vaseg doma...

----------


## mravak

:Very Happy: 

ja sam se rascmoljila,mogu mislit kako je vama bilo!
uzivajte u svakom danu,jos mjesec i doma ste !

----------


## tina29

cmoljim i ja!!! prekrasno,divno,samo uživajte u vašem zlatu! kiss veliki!  :Heart:  :Kiss:

----------


## sirius

> Mama me je danas 2 puta presvukla, DVA PUT !!!!
> A tata me je držao u naručju, da da držao me tata



 :Smile:

----------


## ZO

ma tko ne bi zaplakao  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## linalena

ja sam jako prehlađena, kišem, kašljem , nos ko krumpir pa smo zaključila da bolje još ne  dok se ne oporavim
tako da je tata imao prvi priliku
zrak je stajao te trenutke

----------


## Ginger

:Heart:

----------


## apricot

napiši nam koliko je "otišao" u dužinu...
više nije "mlinček za kavu"  :Smile:

----------


## Shanti

Sretna sam kad dođem u ovaj vaš kutak... :Heart: 
(mama, uskoro će i tvoj nosić ozdraviti pa će stati zrak i zbog tebe  :Heart: )

----------


## linalena

ne znam koliko je dugačak, ali više ne stane na dlan, negdje kao podlaktica - mjere ih tek na otpustu, probati ću ih nažicati

----------


## migulica

joj, bas sam sretna zbog vas!
Divno, savrseno, prelijepo....
Linalena OZDRAVI, palcic ceka ....

----------


## giussepe

<3

----------


## strategija

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## bodo

Ajme,ajme predivno  :Heart:

----------


## Mury

:Zaljubljen:  :Heart: ....prekrasno, ronim suze radosnice!!!!!

----------


## AndrejaMa

:Zaljubljen:  ....predivno....

----------


## Mojca

Predivno! Sreća pa sam sama na poslu u ovo doba, pa me ne vide kako cmoljim.  :Smile:  
~~~~~ za duuuuuge zagrljaje i puno maženja. 

Da mama što prije ozdravi...

----------


## perla5

Bravo, bravo.... Još malo nam moraš pisati novosti, a onda ćemo te pustiti na miru kad lavića doneseš doma :Smile:

----------


## frka

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mali Mimi

i ja se rasmoljila  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## seni

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

Lina ozdravi brzo!!!
Puse malom lavicu!!

----------


## andream

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## Angeliq

Kako je to lijepo čuti..... I moja ujna je rodila blizance u 25. tjednu trudnoće i jedan je imao blizu 900g a drugi oko 700. sada su preko kilu i pol,samostalno dišu i premjestili su ih u otvoreni tip inkubatora,ona ih stalno drži i mazi,doduše oni žive u beču.

----------


## linalena

Angeliq kada je ona rodila? Nekako kao i ja, zar ne? 
mi smo jučer bili na 1430 opet smo se počeli penjati, do težine za otpust još oko 800g a nekako najčešće bebe dobijaju u prosjeku 20g dnevno dakle još oko 40 dana. Nadam se malo brže jer sada dobiva neki pojačivač kalorija. A opet me frka jer pod kraj moramo svladati hranjenje , ja bi tako htjela dojiti a dosada sam ih dosta otpratila doma i svi koji su bili rođeni manji od 1500 su imali problema sa dojenjem, preteško im je to.
Jučer sam malo bila depresivna kada sam shvatila da smo mjesec dana od termina a skoro da je sigurno da tada nejdemo doma, no ići ćemo do 1.4 pa smo već doma udomaćeni za Uskrs

----------


## abica_29

Mozete ici doma i sa 2200, bitno je da jede bilo kako. moze jesti izdojeno ili ad na bocicu.citamo vas i dalje! drzite se...

----------


## crvenkapica77

:Zaljubljen:  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## linalena

47 dana ....  1470g i nisam više na intenzivnoj!!!  Preselili me u drugu sobu, sada umjesto na Katedralu gledam na Petrovu. Baš sam se veselio da će mi doći baka i djed a onda šipak, tu nema posjeta bakica.

----------


## milasova8

Bravo za lavica!!

----------


## naniluc

:Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## apricot

stigne ti još baka ići na živce, ne brini!

----------


## Mury

Jeeee  :Klap:  !!! Bravo laviću  :Zaljubljen: !!!!

----------


## S2000

Bravoo!

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## bodo

Ide to tebi maleni,samo tako i dalje  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

Divne vijesti!
Bravo lavicu!

----------


## lovekd

Bravo maleni laviću <3

----------


## migulica

Jej!
ide to ide!!!!
bravo Palcicu, Linalena cestitam na ostavljanju intenzivne.....

----------


## mare41

bravo, mšiću
jel soba br 1? hranit će  mama uskoro,  prvo  malo izdojeno na bočicu, a onda ćeš i cikiti pomalo i to će super ići

----------


## amazonka

bravo laviću...
samo tako nastavite :Smile:

----------


## željkica

bravo laviću! :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

> bravo, mšiću
> jel soba br 1? hranit će  mama uskoro,  prvo  malo izdojeno na bočicu, a onda ćeš i cikiti pomalo i to će super ići


sada je u sobi 2, tamo pored sobe za izdajanje a jedinica je intenzivna  preko puta

danas me još dosta strah za maloga, znam da je to bez veze ali nekako sam se navikla na stalnu pažnju na intenzivnoj i na 3 sestre

A sada malo tužnih vijesti, jučer je jedna bebica otišla među anđele a prekjučer druga. Pomolimo se svi za te male dušice i njihove roditelje

----------


## sirius

> sada je u sobi 2, tamo pored sobe za izdajanje a jedinica je intenzivna  preko puta
> 
> danas me još dosta strah za maloga, znam da je to bez veze ali nekako sam se navikla na stalnu pažnju na intenzivnoj i na 3 sestre
> 
> A sada malo tužnih vijesti, jučer je jedna bebica otišla među anđele a prekjučer druga. Pomolimo se svi za te male dušice i njihove roditelje


To je postintenzivna?
koliko je beba na jednu sestru?
Na rebru ih bude i do 6 na jednu na postintenzivnoj.
kad je moja kcer boravila tamo ja sam uz nju bila cijelo dozvoljeno vrijeme ( od 12-19) i obavljala sam apsolutno sve  ( hranjenje, presvlacenje , vaganje pelena...) . Meni je to bilo potrebno da se osjecam korisno , a sestre su bile iznimno zahvalne jer im je puno pomagalo obzirom broj djece na brizi.
postintenzivna je super , zanaci da je dijete dobro i stabilno, znaci da je korak do kuce ( ako je nedonosce u pitanju), puno je mirnije , manje je aparata, super je prilika za uspostaviti jos bolji kontakt i upoznati bebu jos bolje.
 :Smile:

----------


## abica_29

Super sirius. Al u Petrovoj su miljama daleko od toga, tj. vjerojatno bi sestre mogle puno više ali im se neda. Previše posla i nadzora. To je moje iskustvo, moja beba nije bila ničime igoržena, samo je bila pod nadzorom zbog manje kilaže a 4 dana mi ga nisu dali u ruke. Možda sam se trebala više borit? 
Linalena još malo  :Smile:  Čuvajte se

----------


## sirius

Cuj, idealno bi bilo da se NE treba boriti.
ali , da , ako ne nude - treba traziti.
vec sam napisala da sam prvi dan kakon poroda hranila i presvlacila na intezivnoj dijete u inkubatoru. Na moje trazenje , ali se nitko nije bunio. 
Drugi dan je vec bila na post intenzivnoj i ja sam dosla doktorici i rekla da bi ju dojila.
dr. me pitala da li imam mlijeka , rekla sam : ne , imam kolostrum.
rekla je ok.
rekla sam sestri da bih ju stavila na prsa ( bila je u inkubatoru), i da dr. nrma nista protiv.
nije bas bila odusevljena , ali ja sam se samo nastavila smjeskati i cekati. Izvadila ju je iz " kutije" , izvagala,
uzela je dekicu , zamotala mi kcer , sjela sam na stolac , a ona mi ju je dala u narucje.
i tako je ona pokusala dojiti prvi put.  :Smile: 
vagala ju je kasnije . Pojela je samo 10 ml. Dala sam joj ostatak obroka na bocicu .
i tako dan po dan.
ja sam trazila , sestre su mi pomagale ...
nakon tri dana se podrazumjevalo da ja sve radim. Nakon tri dana se podrazumjevalo da gotovo sve sto mogu radim sama. 

Nakon 7 dana na postintenzivnoj su ju prebacili na drugi odjel da ceka operaciju. I  kad sam se oprastala od sestre na postintenzivnoj ona mi se zahvalila sto sam se brinula za svoju kcer. Zaista, rekla je : " hvala sto ste se brinuli."
" to je moj posao." - odgovotila sam.
 :Smile: 
zaista, moje iskustvo je takvo da treba pokazati inicijativu i traziti stvari, a svaku ponudenu objerucke prihvatiti.

ali daleko od toga da krivim majke koje se ne snadu. Ja sam mentalno bila spremna na intezivnu i hospializaciju , i imala sam cijeli plan u glavi.
da, osoblje bi trebalo nuditi i ohrabrivati , to bi bilo ispravno.
ali ako toga nema , treba se ohrabriti i traziti.

----------


## linalena

pitala sam ja danas ali ne, nema presvlačenja
još sam pred doktoricom rekla da je ukakan i jako je plakao (ne voli biti zmazane pelene) pa je dokica sestri rekla da ga presvuče pa je ova mene ljutito sjekla pogledima, ja bi ga rado sama presvukla i biti ću uporna
a kaj se hranjenja tiče, još je premali, dosada sam držala špricu sonde

----------


## sirius

Budi mirna i pozitivna , ali uporna. 
Dosadna ako treba. Svaki dan isto , mirno i uporno.
otvoreno reci da bi vise sudjelovala u brizi. Otvoreno pitaj sto mozes uciniti.

----------


## sirius

Da li mlijko samo tece iz sprice sa povisenog, ili netko od osoblja drzi spricu u ruci i stisce polako?
sto su ti rekli , kad ce pokusati hraniti na bocicu ili spricu ( pa dodati preko sonde ostatak)?

----------


## linalena

samo teče ili ja držim u ruci bez ikakvog tiskanja
iako sada potkraj dobiva više mlijeka i ne stane u jednu špricu pa prvu stave manju i nju su istisnuli a onda veću da iscuri, no to sam vidla samo jednom, durgi put su obje stavili da cure
za početak hranjenja ne znam, pitati ću prvom prilikom, znam da ne još maleni je još za bočicu a koliko sam pohvatala ne hrane na nikakv drugi način

----------


## Angeliq

Linalena ona je u biti rodila malo prije tebe,evo sinoć sam se čula sa njima jedan je 2kg a drugi 1908g.Pitala sam ih kada će ih otpustiti rekao mi je ujak da moraju savladati hranjenje,tj daju im bočicu al valjda još nemogu sve pojesti,pa kad to svladaju onda će ih pustiti.Daju im (kršitelj koda) beby hranu za prerano rođenu djecu,i doma će to morati davati dok ne navrše 3kg.

----------


## abica_29

Super. Linalena možda stvarno treba biti grublji i odlučniji sa sestrama tamo kao što su neki drugi bili...samo ja sam bila prezbunjena. Super da se hranite na bilo koji način i da si s njim svaka 3 sata!

----------


## linalena

Danas nam je 50 dan i savjetovali su mi da idem doma (dosada sam u bolnici) jer da je upitno dal ćemo doma prije Uskrsa a da je jako važno da ja budem psihički uredu jer da nas čeka težak put kada dođemo doma. Sve se više osjećam depresivnija, loše spavam, sve me nešto boli i zateže jer puno ležim. Donjela sam odluku da idem doma još je jedino moram reći naglas. Mlijeko bi nosila jednom dnevno za sve obroke do sljedećeg dana a  kada beba bude prebačena u krevetac mogu 3 puta na dan ga dolaziti hraniti bočicom ili na grudima. I sada se osjećam zdvojna, dal je to dobra odluka? Milsim da će mi biti bolje a opet kako otići doma bez djeteta??
Maleni inače danas ima 1470g, za otpust mora imati min 2200 mora svladati hranjenje i da nema nikakvih problema prvenstveno s disanjem. Mazili smo se čak sam ga i okrenula 2 puta s trbuha na leđa i obratno. U prvim posjetima nas je sestra zamolila da ga ne mazimo jer se plakao dugo i jedva ga je smirila. I rekli su nam da će nam biti zabavno s njime

----------


## sirius

Linalena, ucini sto mislis da je bolje za tebe. Ja sam bila razdvojena od prvog dana jer smjestaja nije bilo, pa sam putovala svaki dan sat vremena do bolnice i bila tamo cijeli dan. U njemackoj sam bila u kuci za roditelje , uz bolnicu , i jako mi je dobro dosao privid normalnosti nakon cijelog dana u bolnici. Kuhala sam veceru, nekad prosetala, druzila se sa drugim roditeljima. To mi je dobro doslo da napunim baterije jer uz dijete nisam mogla biti 24 sata.

----------


## Mojca

Linći, moja frendica je puno prije tebe otišla doma i dolazila svaki dan od jutra do popodneva, nosila mlijeko jednom dnevno. 
Prilično dobro je funkcionirala i pripremila se za dolazak bebe. Ona je bila u Beču, bila sam joj u posjeti, izašle smo vani, zezale se, smijale... ono, na tren je sve izgledalo sasvim dobro... mislim da joj je to godilo. 
Mislim da bi možda i tebi malo odmaka  od bolnice dobro činilo.

----------


## linalena

jako bi mi dobro došlo jer sam već na rubu
osjećam nezadovoljstvo, zamor, depresiju
teško je osjećati sreću kada svako malo neka tužna priča
a utjehu ne nalazim u prepričavanju mojeg pozitivnog iskustva  mamama novih palčića već me samo gura dublje

----------


## migulica

odluka je teska, ali mozda ti treba da se maknes od bolnice 24/7.
Meni je grozna preporuka da ga ne mazite. Pa nije on lutak, vec ljudsko bice.
Ako mozes idi kuci, ali budi maximalno s njim i trazi da sudjelujes u svemu oko njega.
Vi se morate maximalno upoznati i prije njegovog otpusta.
Linalena glavu gore!

----------


## ellica

Stalno vas citam,veselim se vasem napretku.
Ti napravi kako mislis da je najbolje,ali vjerujem da nakon toliko dana bolnice ne mozes biti ne depresivna.
Vjerujem da ti treba odmak,biti ces psihicki bolje.
Ddrzi se draga i puse lavicu  :Smile:

----------


## Cortina

Lina draga, donijela si dobru odluku, ne brini. I ja sam nakon mjesec dana bolnice išla doma. Teško je naravno otići  bez djeteta i trbuha, ali vjeruj mi, psihički ćeš se brže oporaviti doma. Ja sam zadnjih dana u bolnici bila stalno na normabelima, depresija me ulovila totalno.A to nije dobro ni za dijete ni tebe. Doma čovjek živne, napuni baterije svakodnevnim aktivnostima i s veseljem ideš u bolnicu.
A kako su ti i rekli, kad dođe doma, moraš biti u redu i psihički i fizički imati snage za sve što vas čeka. No glavu gore, mali borac svakim danom dokazuje da je pravi lavić, i svladavati će i dalje sve prepreke kao i do sada  :Yes: 
Sretno i dalje, i da što priju prođu ti bolnički dani i da se ipak mazite prije Uskrsa u toplini svog doma :Heart:

----------


## perla5

Drži se Linalena! Ne znam kako ti je, ali duboko suosjećam i držim fige da Matej što prije napuni svoje kilice! Moja je sestra, kao što sam ti napisala, isto išla doma i dolazila na dojenje. Kaže da joj je dobro došlo, taj privid normalnog života- otuširat se, oprat kosu, biti malo u drugom okruženju...vrijeme joj je brže prolazilo.

----------


## strategija

I ja se slažem da bi ti bilo bolje da se malo makneš od bolnice. Nije lako tamo biti sav taj dugi period. Doma ćeš malo napuniti baterije i pripremiti ako šta još treba za dolazak malog princa a opet svaki dan ćeš mu dolaziti i biti s njim. Da ne kažem da je navečer lijepo zaspati u svom krevetu i suprugovom zagrljaju. Pusa laviću!

----------


## TrudyC

Još jedan glas za doma. Nema do vlastitog kreveta i kupaone.  :jutro: 
Pusa malenom

----------


## andream

Lina, samo odmori i nemaj zbog toga grižnju savjesti.
Meni je sad malecki bio u bolnici 10 dana zbog bakterijske upale oka, liječili antibiotikom. Klaićeva sad ima 24 sata prisutnost roditelja s djetetom na odjelima, pa sam svejedno išla par sati doma na spavanac u sitne sate da mu budem cijeli dan na usluzi, svježa i odmorena mama. Samo pozitivo, dan po dan...

----------


## lisica

> Lina, samo odmori i nemaj zbog toga grižnju savjesti.
> Meni je sad malecki bio u bolnici 10 dana zbog bakterijske upale oka, liječili antibiotikom. Klaićeva sad ima 24 sata prisutnost roditelja s djetetom na odjelima, pa sam svejedno išla par sati doma na spavanac u sitne sate da mu budem cijeli dan na usluzi, svježa i odmorena mama. Samo pozitivo, dan po dan...


Malo OT zar zaista??? Ako je, onda je to ogroman napredak za svu bubinu dječicu!!!! A ti Lina odi doma i dođi nasmješena i puna energije svom hrabriću, sigurna sam da će i on to osjetiti.  :Heart:

----------


## andream

Da, veliki pomak za Klaićevu, trebalo bi tako biti u svim bolnicama.
Lina, kako ste?

----------


## linalena

ne javljam se jer me doma dočekao kaos, muž živio kao dečko i onda jedva dočekao da ja dođem da odmah drugi dan organizira farbanje stana. Tako da mi je još uvijek pol stvari u torbama, sve razneseno i tak. No dobro sutra će morati i malo pospremati.

ono najvažnije, lavić je odlično, danas 1550g  i kako kaže pedica "nemamo ga kaj tužiti". Opet i sestra i druga dokica napominju koliko je živahan i da će nam biti zabavno. A ja se tome tako veselim. Maziti ćemo ga, ljubiti., grliti, neću ga ispuštat s ruku samo da mi dođe. Držim se onoga mala beba se ne može razmaziti

----------


## Ginger

I ne moze  :Smile: 
Draga, vibram da se sto prije do besvjesti mazite  :Kiss:

----------


## Beti3

Svaki dan čitam, i jedva dočekam novi izvještaj  :Smile: 

Samo vi njega nosajte i mazite. To ne škodi nikome, dapače. Bebe su najsretnije kad su u maminim i tatinim rukama.

----------


## AndrejaMa

Ide vam super! 
Da se što prije mazite.....

----------


## apricot

želim ti da što prije "razmaziš" tog malog lavića  :Heart: 

(a muža bih natamburala)

----------


## migulica

doobro je!
vec sam mislila da si potonula u tugu...
a ti reda doma delas!
neka si zaposlena, i neka slozite sve za Mateja....i vrijeme do zdruzivanja obitelji brze ce proci....
a Palcic ce skoro izaci iz kategorije Placic!
nek je on zivahan, micek mali....

----------


## vikki

> Maziti ćemo ga, ljubiti., grliti, neću ga ispuštat s ruku samo da mi dođe. Držim se onoga mala beba se ne može razmaziti


 :Heart:

----------


## linalena

LJudovi Mama me držala i nunala i pjevušila i nije me htjela pustiti pa čak ni tati. Sestrica me zamotala ko malog crvića, stavila pelenicu mami preko ramena i ja sam predan na uživanje. Prvo mi je bilo nekako čudno, nešto mi je tu bilo poznato pa sam malo plakio a onda sam je čuo. Udijelio sam Mami smješkić dva i šta da kažem jedva čekam sljedeći put. Naravno da me je i tata malo držao. Bio sam 15 minuta vani, bez ikakvih žica i puhanja, doktorica je rekla da sam odlično da je pitanje dana kada mi više ni kisik neće trebati a onda ću prvi  puta u životu nekaj učiti, učiti ću sisati. Imam 1580g

----------


## Mojca

:Heart:  
Predivno, predivno... Laviću, ti si čista radost svima nama, ne samo mami i tati.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## rahela

aaaaaaaaaaa,cmoljim   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## piki

Svaki dan bacim oko i s nestrpljenjem čitam novu priču malog lavića  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mare41

:Heart:  :Klap:

----------


## sasana

Lina , predivno! Kao sto su vec cure rekle jedva cekam tvoj post sa dobrim vijestima

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

----------


## sirius

:Heart:

----------


## Mury

Rastop do neba  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## leeloo77

Svaki dan bacim oko na ovu temu i držim fige za malog lavića! Bas lijepo pises  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Predivnooooooo!!!

----------


## nancha

Svako malo pogledam kako napredujete i baš mi je drago pročitati ovako lijepe vijesti!  :Heart:

----------


## žužy

:Heart:

----------


## migulica

tako, tako!
Malim VELIKIM koracima naprijed! sve ce na svoje doci!

----------


## andream

Bravo malecki, jako jako lijepa vijest. Uživajte u svakom trenutku!

----------


## Apsu

Jooj  :Heart:

----------


## 123beba

> Predivno, predivno... Laviću, ti si čista radost svima nama, ne samo mami i tati.


POtpisujem!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

Bravo lavicu :Klap:  Samo rasti :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bodo

Sreća velika,to si ti maleni  :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

:Heart:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Prava uzivancija! Bravo!  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## apricot

To će biti pravi mali "štreberčić"!

----------


## mravak

Predivno  :Zaljubljen: 

 :Klap: 

 :Heart:

----------


## tina29

Bravo maleni laviću samo tako nastavi! uživajte i puno se mazite! puse!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## n.grace

:Heart:  za malog lavica i njegovu mamu

----------


## Sani1612

:Heart:  lavić

----------


## vatra86

Bravo Matej!!! Samo tako ti mamu i tatu uveseljavaj!!!

Linalena jako mi ja drago cuti pozitivne vijesti, i to kako si mi pozitivna i vesela...  Grlim te!

----------


## kameleon

:Heart:  malo, hrabi lavić Matej,linalena  :Love:  još malo pa ćete se po cijele dane maziti!! :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

jedan dan, pod suncem koji prolazi prozorom..... "Mama, tata danas vam je sin prvi puta pojeo čitav obrok na bočicu i odonda mirno spava" to su danas čuli moji roditelji u pol 1 dok su se izmjenjivali čuvajući me. Još mi je kisik na 25% jer sam premlad da bi bio bez a meni je to skroz nepotrebno i uskoro ću u krevetić samo da se još malo zdebljam, danas imam 1720g i već sam vejiki lavonja. Pusa velka svima koji misle na mene i sve bebice u problemima, jaki smo mi ali trebamo vaše misli i vjeru

----------


## vikki

Bravo, laviću  :Very Happy:

----------


## lovekd

Supeeeer  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

:Heart: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## žužy

:Klap:   :Heart:

----------


## Bluebella

Bravo laviću  :Very Happy:

----------


## bijelko

veliki lavonja, baš sam se nasmijala! samo tako nastavi!

----------


## tetadoktor

svaki put i ispočetka se naježim na linalenine postove...sretno laviću!!! jedva čekam da te provozam u kolicima  :Kiss:

----------


## Charlie

Bravo!!!!

----------


## lulu-mama

Citam cesto temu i svaki put zasuzim em na razvoj dogadjaja em na malu rucicu u avataru. Bravo za malog lavica!!! :Heart:

----------


## tina29

Bravo srce malo!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

> svaki put i ispočetka se naježim na linalenine postove...sretno laviću!!! jedva čekam da te provozam u kolicima


Xx!
 :Smile: 
Super vijesti!

----------


## apricot

sjajno napredujete  :Heart:

----------


## emily

divno  :Heart:

----------


## Ninunanu

Jedva čekam vašu priču iz topline doma  :Heart: 
Baš ljepo maleni napreduje

----------


## linalena

teta dr  i ja jedva čekam da se prošetamo zajedno
žao mi je što nećemo moći šetati u Šetnji ali sljedeće godine hoćemo

----------


## milasova8

Bravo lavonja :Smile:

----------


## migulica

pa to je ljudina! :Wink:  (micek mali)
Linalena kako stoji s vježbicama? jesu li počeli vježbati s njim ili još ništa?

----------


## mravak

Bravo Mateja, mama i tata!! !! :Very Happy: 

lavić baš lijepo napreduje... neka samo tako nastavi....

----------


## Loly

Bravo lavonja  :Heart:

----------


## Mury

Obozavam citati lavicev dnevnik  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## linalena

koliko ja znam ništa se ne vježba s bebama, jedino pri otpustu dobijemo termine za sve preglede uključujući Goljak


mamaaaaa ne kradi mi slova, ja ću reć jaaaaa .... više ne čujem onaj plup-plup zvuk od kojeg mi je tak fino disati (op.m zgašen je kisik :Smile: ), papam na bočicu i uživam. I znate kaj dosada su za mene govorili da sam nemiran a od kad sam na bočici samo me hvale, pa kada mi paše to fino mljikeco jedino kaj još tu nekaj fali, ne znam kaj ali saznaću brzo hihihi. A ti mama brzo pripremaj krevetac, 12.3 sam se trebao roditi i možda Ćeš me onda poljubiti po prvi puta

----------


## sos15

Prekrasno  :Klap: 

Samo tako nastavite! Tako vas je lijepo čitati.

----------


## n.grace

:Heart:

----------


## snupi

kako je lijepo znati da je moj buduci zet dobro i da napreduje! pusa Mateju od njegove drage koja je jos u trbuhu!!

----------


## strategija

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## mravak

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Apsu

Hihi  :Smile:

----------


## laura29

:Heart:

----------


## Zima77

Bravo za mateja i samo naprijed mama samo hrabro

----------


## gričanka

Bravo maleni borče   :Klap:   nisam ni sumnjala u tvoj napredak  :Heart: 
Lina, neznam da li se što promijenilo od 2011.g, ali bebe na neonatologiji su redovito
pregledavali oftalmolog i neurofizijatar s Rebra (uključivo vježbanje), mislim jednom tjedno...
samo ti nitko to ne veli. Ja sam na putu u sobu za izdajanje vidjela kako dr (nepoznati lik)
 drži  mog maleckog za nogice i onda sam pitala sestru tko je to i što radi pa su mi onda 
to objasnile. Slobodno pitaj pa ćeš vidjeti što će ti reći.
Za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## linalena

znam da dolazi doktor za okece a za ovoga drugoga ću pitati, hvala Gričanka

eto danas ima 1790, papa svaki drugi obrok na bočicu i tak napreduje odlično

----------


## Shadow2

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: prekrasno! Bravo mali lavicu! :Klap:

----------


## sara38

Velike puse malom borcu!!!

----------


## perla5

Pusice i od nas, grlimo! Redovito čitam, bravo Linalena, nije to lako sve izdržati. Da što prije napuni svoje kilice i ide doma...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ellica

Kako je hrabri lavic?

----------


## crvenkapica77

Da kako je mali borac, lina od 28.2 nam nisi pisala

----------


## linalena

65.dan (nakon majčine teške matematike) i 1950g..... i dalje plivam po akvariju ups mlataram po inkubatoru stalno obećaju da idem u krevetac pa nikako, nemaju mjesta...moš si misliti. Mama i tata ponekad preskoče posjet  :Sad:  ali znam da dobro iskoriste vrijeme. Opet su me mama i tata držali, tati su se malo smijali kako me to ukočeno drži da nije mu prvi put a mama hmm nekaj se skriva ispod te majce a ona skriva li ga skriva. Naraso sam znate i imam male šlaufeke što roditelje neizmjerno veseli, nadam se da će tako misliti i kada ću imati 10kg. Volim se nositi, gledati ljude iz blizine u nos čak sam i dudu dobio, joj kako je to fora jedino kaj sada mama umjesto da me digne mi tutne to u usta...nadam se da joj to neće prijeći u naviku. Vidite da sam pun nade a pogotovo one da idem brzo domeka. Volim vas sve pogotovo sve malene, čuvajte se 



op.m.... drage moje fali mi vremena, nije da sam toliko neispavana, da toliko radim koliko mi je promjena od tempa prije. Mlijekeco se lijepo drži, maleni papa 45ml po obroku, svaki drugi papa na bočicu i to kako sestre kažu "zna". Inače su zadnje vrijeme svako malo povećavali obroke, a kako se ja izdajem za po 4 obroka to znači povećanje za 20ml, npr neki dan je bilo 140 pa 160 i sada već 180 pa mi se desi da fali za zadnji obrok. Izdajem se po sat vremana ali nakraju nekada nejde i nejde a pogotovo me frustrira moja desna cica koja daje max 20ml. Počele su se pokazivati dijagnoze...ROP2 (treba kontrolirati i ne smije se povećati), malo proširena komora na mozgu....počeli su sa njime raditi razvojne vježbe, one vježbe koje ćemo i mi poslije raditi. Matej je dosta nemiran i plačljiv, kada se rasplače puls mu skače preko 200, sav se zacrveni, bradavice pobijele, na ličeku se pokažu kapilare a vi stojite pored i lomite se dal je krivo to što ste ga pomazili po rukici ili prenaglo maknuli ruku sa glavice. Kod mene su se konačno počeli buditi majčinski osjećaji, zapravo mislim da je to TO...baš pričam s mužem neki dan kako si stalno govorimo da smo roditelji ali još si nekako ne vjerujemo.

Ima još toliko toga što bih htjela ovdje napisati za sve one koji će se naći u sličnoj situaciji, ali tako je teško uobličiti kaotične misli. Samo ću reći ako ovo toliko boli koliko onda boli gubitak djeteta pa stoga za sve drage roditelje anđela znam da je jedan dio vas zauvijek izgubljen i da ste naučili živjeti na drugom nivou, u paralelnom svemiru. Ovo iskustvo je meni reklo da se ružne stvari dešavaju, ne daleko od mene, ne drugima i ima ih jako puno, jako puno....

----------


## anđeo26012013

Bravo draga i za Mateja kaj tako lijepo napreduje i zatebe kaj se tako dobro držiš,još mrvicu i frajer bude doma  :Very Happy:

----------


## snupi

pusa Mateju, mami i tati!

----------


## L&L

Čitam te cijelo vrijeme i ne znam što bi vam pametno rekla, kako je danas počela kampanja 40 dana za život, puna nade za svu dječicu smogla sam hrabrosti da ti se javim. Moli za svog malog lavića i meni si često u mislima dok molim, sve bolesti, tegobe, radosti, obitelj sve to nam dolazi po Božjoj volji treba samo moliti da nam u tim trenucima da snage za ono što nas čeka. 
Pozdrav i ljubi malca, uživajte u svakom trenutku provedenom zajedno.

----------


## AndrejaMa

Puno snage vam želim! 
Lijepo i sigurno napredujete!!

----------


## rahela

linalena  :Love:

----------


## žužy

:Love:  :Heart:

----------


## strategija

Još malo pa ste domeka! Ljubi hrabrog lava!

----------


## Apsu

ajme, pa još malo i micek ide doma  :Smile:   :Very Happy:

----------


## abica_29

Jos malo!!!

----------


## tiki_a

Draga lina  :Heart:  
Veselim se svakom vašem zajedničkom napretku i nadam se da će hrabri lavić uskoro postati mali hrabri lav  :Heart:

----------


## abica_29

A ovo sto si napisala da nas ima puno, puno, stvarno nas ima i guzva je velika, puno malih lavića, nas su sprasili doma u nedjelju, sestra je dosla na hranjenje nakon vizite i pitala koliko se brzo mozemo spremiti za doma   :Smile:  Petrova je posebna bolnica i tuzno je da drugdje u Hrvatskoj nisu jednaki uvjeti za liječenje, nego žene moraju dolazit iz Šibenika ili Slavonskog broda po inzulin i slično...nije to baš mala udaljenost...

----------


## linalena

71 ili tako neki dan, sutra sam se trebao roditi da je bilo sve po pe-e-su. imam 2170g, ležim u krevetiću što bi značilo da nisam više u onoj plastičnoj kutiji. Obukli su mi štramplice broj 42 i još ima lufta no brzo ću ja to popuniti. Pregledali mi okece i dalje je ROP2, dosta sam anemičan, rukice mi bijele i hladne pa sam opet dobio transfuziju, 5 put i znate kako je dobivam, na glavicu. Spremam se doma pomalo i prestati ću se ovdje javljati, mama još mora napisati koju sitnicu za sve majkice nedonošćadi i  dužna je koju slikicu ali sada mora ići posao zove. Pusa svima

----------


## tina29

Miš mali hrabri,nek on što prije dođe domeka! Puse velike vam šaljem!

----------


## naniluc

:Heart:

----------


## tigrical

❤

----------


## Apsu

Bravo maleni!  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow2

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## vikki

:Heart:

----------


## lisica

Brzo doma malac!!! Da uživaš u šetnjama sa mamom i tatom!  :Kiss:

----------


## abica_29

Ako nam mozes napisati sto je to ROP2? Nesto sa okecima? Idete vi doma jos malo!

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

:Heart:

----------


## lberc

taman kad zatopli budete išli doma i ponosno se šetali

----------


## Charlie

:Heart:

----------


## rahela

:Heart:

----------


## Ginger

lavicu  :Heart:

----------


## milasova8

Jos malo i uzivat cete doma :Smile:

----------


## migulica

<3

----------


## 123beba

Lina, kako nam je mali frajer? Puse vam šaljemo!!!!

----------


## Inesz

Linalena, kako nam je Matej?
 :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Matej danas ima ponosnih 2360, mama ga bar jednom dnevno hrani na bočicu, na cicu nejde a predvečer će se i tata okušati. Uz sve nedaće i probleme maleni je kako se kaže dobro prošao, ROP2 (promjene ne okecima uslijed ranog poroda), preponska kila (treba operirati oko 6mj starosti ako se prije ne ukliješti) i hipospadija (rupica uretre nije na vrhu glavića, i to treba operirati oko godine dana). Ostale dijagnoze ne znamo i nadamo se da ih neće dobiti, osim poznate visoko neuorizičnog djeteta. Spremni smo na sve što nas čeka, malo ponekad padnemo i budemo tužni ali onda se sjetimo zbog koga da budemo tužni, moramo biti radosni i ponosni i tako idemo dalje. Rođenje djeteta mnogi opisuju kao najsretniji dan u životu, mi naš 30.12 ne možemo tako opisati ali doći će puno sretnih dana a sigurno će nam najsretniji biti vjerojatno sljedeći utorak (a svakako u tom tjednu) kada će beba doći doma nakon skoro 3 mjeseca boravka što je bio odvojen od roditelja. I sada se moram sjetiti svih onih koji nikada nisu mogli donjeti doma svoje djete i zašutiti a neka koja fotografija govori umjesto mene. Drage moje hvala vam na svemu, podrška jako puno znači, lijepa riječ i saznjanje da je ljudima stalo. Zato kada bude sljedeći put akcija Palčića ili bilo koje udruge koja se brine o djeci i ljudima u problemima donirajte koji novčić nikada ne znate što vas čeka u budućnosti.

Prva slika http://i61.tinypic.com/zmfeb8.jpg

30.1 http://i59.tinypic.com/25z47xh.jpg

9.2 i nema više aparata http://i59.tinypic.com/n6fdxd.jpg


12.3 i vlastito odjelce http://i61.tinypic.com/6ygwu0.jpg


Nadam se da ovime ne kršim pravila foruma Rode, neka sve ovo bude od pomoći i roditeljima u sličnoj situaciji a svima ostalima upozorenja što se sve može desiti. U našem slučaju je sve razriješeno predivno, vidite mojega junaka, lavića i hrabricu. Čeka ga još puno ali nećemo o tome. Vidimo se na kavama i šetnjama, pusa velika od mame Katarine i sina Mateja

----------


## Zuska

Bravo Matej, bravo mama i tata!  :Heart:

----------


## ljubilica

Mrvica preslatka  :Heart:

----------


## apricot

ma krasan je taj naš lavić!
odlično ste vi to sve izdržali, bravo za cijelu obitelj...

a sve ovo što vas sada muči, ja vjerujem da će jednom doći na svoje
trebat će i vremena i truda, ali ste vi dokazali da to možete  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Još malo pa kući... predivno!  :Very Happy: 

Laviću  :Heart:  znaš što, nisam ni zbog jednog frajera toliko cmizdrila koliko zbog tebe.  :Wink:

----------


## mravak

Bravo Matej,mama i tata ! :Very Happy:

----------


## AndrejaMa

Bravo Matej!!!
Želimo vam svima puno sretnih dana!!!
Mislimo i dalje na vas i javljajte se kako nepredujete!!

----------


## enela

Prekrasan je! 
Snazni ste svo troje.

----------


## andream

Braaaavo Laviću, predivan je...

----------


## perla5

prekrasan je, prekrasan...puno sreće mami, tati i velikom junaku! I ja sam zasuzila...

Hrabra si, Katarina,i zbilja svo troje snažni!

Javi nam se ponekad, kad stigneš!

----------


## Loly

Dirnulo me do suza! Bravo za Mateja, mamu i tatu, uživajte sad kad dođete kući, nadoknadite sve propuštene trenutke, zaslužili ste  :Heart:

----------


## kismet

Divno Katarina, pravi momčić  :Smile: 
Želim Vam svima da uživate jedni u drugima i ne brini, sve će se to u hodu riješiti, najvažniju bitku ste dobili...
Lavić je presladak, srčeko malo!

----------


## vikki

Divan  :Heart:

----------


## Sani1612

Predivan je  :Heart:  :Heart:  Tako sam sretna zbog vas

----------


## željkica

Predivno! :Heart:

----------


## Apsu

Bravo, bravo, bravo!!! Bravo Matej, svaka cast mami i tati na hrabrosti i strpljenju, maleni ce biti velik, jak i zdrav jer ste svi to zasluzili  :Heart:

----------


## anamar

sretno Laviću  <3

----------


## Bodulica

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## naniluc

Baš je slatki  :Heart:

----------


## Inesz

Bravo Matej, bravo mama, bravo Tata!  :Klap: 

Matej, bit ćeš ti velik, zdrav i sretan dečko!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ljube

Predivno  :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

Bravo Matej, bravo hrabri mama i tata! Najgore je iza vas, ceka vas jos dosta toga ali i sreca neizmjerna. Uzivajte  :Heart:

----------


## Ninunanu

Prekrasno  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## milasova8

ljepota mala hrabra<3

predivan je!!

----------


## 123beba

Cure su već sve napisale... Jako se veselim zbog vas i radujem se vidjeti te na šetnji... A još više onoj idućoj kada i Matej bude sa nama svima!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tina29

Suze mi teku ali od sreče,mali predivni čovjek  :Heart: 
Sve čete vi to riješiti,ono najgore je prošlo,imate predivnog sinčića,veliku hrabricu,a on ima predivne roditelje i vrijeme je da uživate napokon svi troje u svom domu!
Velike puse vam šaljem i jedva čekam da upoznam tog hrabrog lavića na jednoj od naših kava!

----------


## Šiškica

Bravo Matej  :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## puntica

<3

----------


## ellica

Bravo :Zaljubljen:

----------


## alma_itd

Matej bravo,bravo :Klap:

----------


## sos15

Bravo Matej, bravo roditelji! Čestitam vam na upornosti i poztvnosti kojom odišete. 

Samo tako dalje! Biće sve još i bolje kad dođete kući!

P.S. Hrabri lavić izgleda prekrasno!

----------


## abica_29

prekrasni veliki decko! vrijeme je da ide doma...sretno mama, tata, i matej!

----------


## martinaP

Bravo, Matej  :Very Happy: 

Je li ono netko rekao da nećeš prije Uskrsa doma? Do Uskrsa je još mjesec dana, a ti se pakiraš. Bravo, maleni!

----------


## s_iva

Divan je, Lina  :Heart: 
Sad uživajte, zaslužili ste!

----------


## migulica

Pa to nije lavić,. Linalena to je BONBONČIĆ!
Predivan je!
A dijegnoze koje imate su takve kakve jesu, borit ćete se i pobjedit ih!
Samo glavu gore i uporno.....
i užžžiiivajte!

----------


## Anemona

Prekrasan je! Sretno!

----------


## anabela1

Predivno  :Heart:

----------


## žužy

A hrabrica mala...ljubav mamina i tatina!  :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:

----------


## gričanka

Bravo maleni  :Zaljubljen:  (prekrasan !!!)
Tebi Lina i TM   :Love:   ...izdržali ste najteže ... 
dalje će biti drugačije, ali lakše i ljepše.
 :Heart:

----------


## Bluebella

lina divan ti je Matej  :Heart: 
Bavo za hrabre roditelje i hrabrog lavića. 
Vidimo se u šetnji  :Very Happy:

----------


## fijolica

Ah, linalena... Suze su mi došle na oči od slikica. Tako mi je drago da je sve dobro i da ćete napokon biti zajedno, doma. A dijagnoze i zahvati - za par godina biti će samo sjećanje... 
Sretno dalje :Heart:

----------


## nela08

Predivan je mišić mali slatki! Mazite se i pazite i sve ce biti super. <3

----------


## Rebbeca

Iskrene, iskrene čestitke na dugo očekivanom danu!!! A mali lavić je predivan,  kako mu tek odjelce stoji :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sara38

Predivno i dirljivo! Bravo za roditelje, bravo za malog borca!!!

----------


## nina70

Bravo slatki laviću.

----------


## Ginger

:Very Happy:

----------


## Beti3

linalena, slikice su super. Sve ćete vi prebroditi, sve su te dijagnoze izlječive. Samo neka ti je sin u naručju. Skupa, moći ćete sve.

----------


## mare41

draga lin, predivan je, moje su bile manje kad su došle doma, polako ćete sve rješavati i uživati

----------


## strategija

Palčić gore za Mateja i roditelje  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

Bravo lavicu  :Smile: )
Jos malo i idete doma  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

Ček ček vi ste već doma? 
Ja ne mogu vidjet slike preko mobitela ...sve najbolje vam želim , pusa

----------


## linalena

nismo još domeka, nadamo se sljedeći tjedan

----------


## lola3

draga, čitala sam vas i navijala. želim vam sad dalje svu sreću svijeta!

----------


## lberc

kak mi je sladak u ovom prugastom...hrabrica mala

----------


## Vrci

Nocas sam sanjala da ste doma  :Smile:  
Predivan je mali, zelim vam svu srecu i zdravlje svijeta  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

svi brojimo dane da Matej dođe sto prije doma!

----------


## rahela

prekrasan je lavić  :Heart: 

još malo pa ste domeka  :Very Happy:

----------


## frka

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## Dadaika

Bravo Matej  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

cure moje očajna sam, taman smo se spremali za doma idući tjedan a on danas opet infekcija, crp je 100, nije respiratorno i čekaju se ostali nalazi. Vraćen je u inkubator na 30% kisika, dobiva antibiotik i infuziju, papica smanjena. Pomalo gubim snagu, baš me svladava očaj kada se prepustim, no brzo glava preuzme kontrolu...nema mjesta očaju, beba treba našu snagu

----------


## Apsu

:Sad:  brzo ce on biti dobro!

----------


## mravak

ma šta ste sve prošli ovo je ništa,sada je Matej velik i snažan,prebrodit će on to i idete domeka  :Smile:

----------


## naniluc

linalena  :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

linalena ma sve ćete vi to prebroditi, pusa tebi i Mateju :Smile:

----------


## rahela

drži se, lina  :Love: 

vibram za lavića~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Matej  :Zaljubljen:  ~~~~~~
mama linalena   :Love:

----------


## abica_29

I mi vibramo i molimo se. To je samo jos jedna prepreka koju cete preskociti! Pusa velika

----------


## linalena

jučer popodne smo hitno prebačeni na Rebro
Matej je bolno plakao, od boli je nekoliko puta prestao disati, jednom u mom naručju
ne mogu opisati kako sam se tada osjećala ali nešto je pokrenulo neki instinkt kojim sam ga brzo osvjestila, osoblje je bilo unezvjereno i oni su nas već gledali na odlasku
nekrotizirajući enterokolitis, navečer u 12 nam je rečeno da se nadamo da neće trebati operaciju, sad čekamo pol 7 da čujemo kako je proveo noć 
velika je utjeha da nije trpio bol jer su ga sedirali, ljubav mamina neprocjenjiva

popodne mi mlijeko uopće nije išlo, no evo sada je uredu

----------


## sillyme

Saljem vibrice za njegov brzi oporavak. Matej je vec velik, pokazao je koliko je jak, i vjerujem da je u najboljim rukama i da ce brzo i ovo prebroditi pa da napokon dodje doma  :Heart:

----------


## 123beba

Lina, grlim! Želim Mateju puno snage i brzi oporavak! Drži se!!!!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Uh draga Lina, prebrodit ce te vi i ovo....  :Love: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## apricot

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tonili

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## ZO

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## milasova8

Milijon vibrica za malenog da uspjesno svlada i ovu nedacu..
Misic mali <3

Lina,drzi se...

----------


## lulu-mama

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Za malog Mateja!

----------


## Cortina

Draga Lina, puno vibrica da prebrodi što prije i ovu prereku  :Heart: 

U najboljim je rukama, bit će sve dobro, drž'se !

Pusa hrabrom Mateju  :Love:

----------


## Sani1612

Samo hrabro dalje kao i dosad

----------


## Tiia

~~~~~~~~~~~ za snaznog decka!

----------


## Loly

Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da prebrodite i ovo! Držite se  :Heart:

----------


## željkica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nela08

Joj zlato malo,mislim na vas, nadam se da ce brzo biti dobro. <3

----------


## n.grace

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## migulica

o mišek mali..... :Love: 
javi nam kako je... šaljem vam vibrice i mislim na vas cijeli dan.
Linalena, on je mali hrabar dečkić.....moraš i ti biti hrabra mama. Nemoj potonuti.... :Love:

----------


## Maybe baby

Matej je mali lavić i bude sve u redu <3

----------


## vikki

Milijun vibrica za malenog, držite se  :Heart:

----------


## strategija

Bezbroj vibrica za što brži oporavak i bezbrižan dolazak kući ~~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

Duša mala
Šaljem milion vibri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ribice

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## frka

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

Uf... pa kud sad to? 
Vibrice do kraja svemira i nazad!
 :Heart:

----------


## autumn

Želim vam da se što prije oporavite. Samo budite jaki kao i dosad.  :Heart:

----------


## Muma

Miš mali. Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da što prije bude sve super i da idete domeka  :Heart:

----------


## Bluebella

Lina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :fige:

----------


## naniluc

:fige:  da sve bude dobro  :Heart:

----------


## perla5

Vibramo i dalje, drž'te se! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Inesz

Linalena, kako je Matej?

----------


## linalena

još nemamo dijagnozu, sumnja na NEC ili taj nekrotizirajući enterokolitis; bolje je i nadamo se da nećemo na operaciju

----------


## ljubilica

Pusa hrabrom djecaku i roditeljima
Drzimo  :fige:

----------


## andream

Držite se draga Lina, i ne ponovilo se. Puse hrabrom malom dječaku!

----------


## Lili75

draga *linalena*, drži se za svog malog princa, bit će sve dobro! mislimo na vas.

----------


## Mojca

Linalena draga... vibrice da bude dobro...  :Heart:

----------


## corinaII

Lina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Teta Eta

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## twister

Lina ako je stanje bolje, to je odlican znak oporavka kod Nec-a, nema sumnje da ce uspjeti...javi nam sta kazu doktori,koje dijagnosticke metode provode i kako je pilic. Cast mi je da vas citam...ulijevate snagu i optimizam!

----------


## twister

Ali nesto mi nema logike da je Nec. Proslo je previse vremena. Da nije neka forma kolika?

----------


## spajalica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## seni

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## apricot

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bodo

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## lovekd

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

i nama nije jasno kako tako kasno, većina nedonošćadi to dobije u prvim tjednima
kod njega možda nije izazvano nezrelošću već bruhom
jučer sam baš pitala koja je dijagnoza i dkotroica je rekla sigurno NEC, samo smo ulovili sam početak

a danas popodne se ponovo pokakao i nema krvi!!!!
nadamo se od sutra ponovo na mlijeku
a loše je kaj je opet ovisan o kisiku, no nadam se kada ojača da će i njega brzo odbaciti

----------


## tina29

Srce malo,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba da bude sve u redu!
Grlimo i šaljemo velike puse!  :Kiss:

----------


## maca papucarica

Lina, drži se i ljubi malog lavića  :Heart: 
Prebrodili ste vi već puno toga. I ovo ćete, a onda svojoj kućici na 24 satno maženje...

----------


## Apsu

<3

----------


## Shadow2

Lina i Matej :Heart: 
 :fige:

----------


## ZO

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## migulica

zivio dobar kakac!
ajmo Matej, navijamo za tebe!
ajmo mamek i tatek!

----------


## Mojca

Dobro jutro linalena, kako nam je lavić?

----------


## željkica

kako nam je palčić naš?

----------


## linalena

u nedelju sumnja na nekrotizirajući enterokolitis, u pon potvrđena jer je imao krvi u stolici
u u utorak došla hemokultura i ima stafilokok =sepsa
onda se opet pokako i opet krv, u srijedu opet kakica ali bez krvi, i poveselili se da će na mlijeko, da ne gladuje više
ali aaa, nađena neka grda bakterija u želucu =seracija, kažu bolnička bakterija donjeli iz petrove, za svaki slučaj kontroliraju moje mlijeko da nije unutra
sada ga osoblje dira u posebnom zaštitnom odijelu da ne prenesu slučajno na druge bebe
a inače smo jako dobro, u najboljem stanju tamo, znate kako je onda

----------


## nela08

A kako se on drži?Jel place? Da li ga sto boli? Mlijeko ne smije papati? Sto mu daju? Jel ga smiješ primiti?  Jesi s njim smještena u bolnici ili dolazis?
Moja nećakinja je bila na tom odjelu....sada je predivna osmogodišnja curica.
Drzite se i budite jaki, pratim svaki dan i želim vam da se sto prije prebacite u svijet uobičajenih briga s bebicom. <3

----------


## mravak

:Heart:  Držite se ,mislimo na vas !

----------


## Sani1612

Držite se lavići naši  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

~~~~~~~~~~~~
mislim na vas

----------


## Charlie

Drzite se, tisuce vibrica za brzi oporavak malog lavica  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ninunanu

Držite se, bude i ovo prošlo brzo  :Love:

----------


## gričanka

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## kismet

Srce malo  :Sad: 
A ja brinem oko šmrkavog nosića, uf...
Bude on to sve prebrodio, kao i do sada, uz najbolju mamu na svijetu  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

Držite se, predivan je i hrabar vaš mali čovječuljak! Sretno!

----------


## ivarica

lavicu, mislim na te ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kli_kli

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ drzi se maleni <3

----------


## frka

držite se ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## apricot

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bodo

Nadam se da je lavić bolje
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## rahela

friške vibre šaljem~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## nina70

pusa laviću ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Teta Eta

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bijelko

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mia Lilly

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## laura29

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

lina kako je maleni lavić?
Mislim na vas~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

u pon su ga počeli hraniti posebnom formulom za osjetljiva crijeva, čekamo nekoliko stolica bez krvi pa da prijeđe na majčino
još mu smetaju sve te bakterije i virusi pa ne može iz inkubatora jer ga moraju izolirati od drugih pa i za to čekamo negativan nalaz
dakle čekamo a ja sam zadnjih dana depresivno, zna dosta plakati i ne mogu ga nikako utješiti osim da mu gurnem varalicu. 
kažu jedno 2-3 tjedna s time da bi mu prije otpusta operirali bruh da se ne vraćamo natrag

edit:ima već 3 mjeseca. čini mi se da prati okecima, podiže nogice, rukicama hvata, okreće glavu

----------


## Val

> edit:ima već 3 mjeseca. čini mi se da prati okecima, podiže nogice, rukicama hvata, okreće glavu


 :Heart: 

Znam da je teško, ali držite se!!

----------


## emily

drz'te se
puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Maybe baby

:Heart:

----------


## mravak

draga drži se ! vjerujem da je jako  teško !
 Ako ti je lakše kada se isplačeš,onda plači,i ja plačem sada s tobom ...

----------


## Mojca

:Heart:  
Grlim vas...

----------


## rahela

lavić maleni  :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

:Heart:  pusa velika lavicu i mami lavici

----------


## Apsu

:Heart:

----------


## gričanka

Držite se ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## spajalica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
držite se

----------


## S2000

~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Joss

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## snupi

pusa mami i mateju da  napokon idete doma!Bravo za Mateja , samo neka se vrpolji!

----------


## Gabi25

Držite se još malo, znam da je teško, preteško ali proći ce i brzo ćete se grliti doma. Ljubim i tebe i lavića!!!

----------


## lidać2

procitala sve i isplakala se...

jaki je borac maleni misic...i bit ce sve u najboljem redu...
sve najgore je iza vas...

drzite se...ljubim vas

----------


## Sani1612

Lavić  :Heart:

----------


## 123beba

Lina šaljem pregršt pozitivnih misli, puno zagrljaja i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za hrabrog Mateja i njegovu mamu!  :Smile:  drži se!

----------


## sara38

Za malog borca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## apricot

> ima već 3 mjeseca. čini mi se da prati okecima, podiže nogice, rukicama hvata, okreće glavu


linalena... pa ovo je sjajno
u toj dobi ručicama počinju hvatati i djeca koja su rođena u terminu i koja nisu "zatvorena"
odličan je naš lavić  :Heart:

----------


## migulica

Linalena  :Smile: 
odlično da je aktivan! to je super!!!!
znam da je u izolaciji zbog svih beštija, a što je s fizioterapijom? mogu li neke vježbice raditi s njim, obzirom da Rebro ima odličnu ekipu za neurorizičnu djecu.....

----------


## martinaP

> linalena... pa ovo je sjajno
> u toj dobi ručicama počinju hvatati i djeca koja su rođena u terminu i koja nisu "zatvorena"
> odličan je naš lavić


Slažem se, moji su kasnije počeli hvatati s ručicama nego Matej. To je jako dobar znak.

----------


## Anemona

:Heart:

----------


## naniluc

:Heart:

----------


## Charlie

Bravo Matej, drzi se Lina, jos malo pa ste doma  :Heart:

----------


## sonata

Citam te linalena ali nikako da nesto napisem, sve mi se cini neutjesno. Strasno je to sto prolazite, ti si jedna hrabra i pozitivna mama i bit ce to sve u redu. Svi se radujemo kad napises neku lijepu vijest!  :Heart:

----------


## linalena

taman smo u petrovoj počeli raditi vježbice  (prije je radila fizijatrica s njim onda je meni pokazala što da radimo kada god mogu)kada se ovo desilo, gore mislim da zasada ništa ne rade ali kada ode na post vjerujem da rade nešto
ja pokušavam sada s njim raditi koliko mogu, teško mu je dohvatiti obje ručice u inkubatoru, ali radimo koliko možemo...npr ručicom da se dira po licu, pa da skupi rukice, pa da s rukicom dira koljena i tako minimalno koliko mogu. Inače je hiperaktivan, kažu dosadno mu u inkubatoru, stari je on već. Ne može samo ležati na mjestu pa putuje unutra i tak zabavlja osoblje. 

A ja sam zadnjih dana potpuno dole, baš mi je nekako teško depresivno plačljivo. Mirna sam, legnem i neda mi se ni gledat tv ni komp, ništa mi se neda jedva skuham i minimalno pospremim. A onda me još moja mama jučer ubila u pojam s pozivanjem na red da zakaj nisam već dugo otišla u crkvu, da mi Bog daje koliko mogu nositi i da niš nije s razlogom. E pukla sam...mrzim kada mi se to govori...ako i ja to zaslužujem zašto maleni mora patiti?? Ne vjerujem da bi On dao malenima tolike nevolje a kako sam se svačega gore nagledala i naslušala to mi lomi dušu. Strašno je tužno, maleni koji čekaju raznorazne operacije ili se od njih oporavljaju, pa oni koji čekaju da uopće narastu da ih se može operirati a do tada su na rubu, razmrvljeni roditelji ...kako smo zaključili neki dan kada smo u čekaoni pričali kako izdržimo...jednostavno se naviknemo i guramo jer nema opcije. Više mi ni ne pomaže pisanje onih postova sa strane bebe, jer ga samo vidim kako diže rukice prema meni
Pa onda pričam s frendicom i kažem kako kolijevka čeka namještena uz moj krevet pa mi ona kaže da zakaj je ne zguram uz zid i prekrijem plahtom da ne ide prašina...ne ne ne ne mogu to, barem ću se još jednom zabavljati sa pranjem svega
Sada treba progurati još ovih nekoliko sati do 12 kada idemo bebi no najgore je večer kada se oko 7 vratimo od njega pa do spavanja

----------


## migulica

Draga Linalena, super da radiš ove vježbice, da mu se ručice otvore (da raširi prstiće) samo tako gladite po glavi i po nogicama i po trbuščiću (moji su voljeli kad sam im usput pričala gladimo tbuščić i radila grimase). to je i njemu vid zabave, budi sigurna, a jako mu dobro čini......
Pokušaj riječi koje te vrijeđaju i rastužuju odgurnuti od sebe....tvoja mama se najvjerojatnije s ovom situacijom nosi tako da se okrenula vjeri i tu joj je utjeha...
Ne zna ona kakve si teške priče vidjela u ova tri mjeseca (i bolje da ne znam jer bi se vjerojano zavukla u najmanju rupicu od svega...)
biti ćete doma, sigurno uskoro, a onda kakva kolijevaka-ja znam da bi ga dovukla u naš krevet i ne bi spavali jedno pet dana i samo bi ga gledali  i bilo bi super.
I tako će vam i biti, vjeruj u to....samo da te beštije odu van iz tog malog tijela....
saljem vam dobre vibre.... :Yes:

----------


## Inesz

Linalena  :Heart: 
još malo izdržite, biti će sve u redu. Velik i težak put ste prošli, izdrži još malo. 
Matej tebi šaljem milijun  dobrih ~~~~~

----------


## alma_itd

*Linalena* :Love:  A Mateju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba

----------


## gričanka

> A ja sam zadnjih dana potpuno dole, baš mi je nekako teško depresivno plačljivo. Mirna sam, legnem i neda mi se ni gledat tv ni komp, ništa mi se neda jedva skuham i minimalno pospremim. A onda me još moja mama jučer ubila u pojam s pozivanjem na red da zakaj nisam već dugo otišla u crkvu, da mi Bog daje koliko mogu nositi i da niš nije s razlogom. E pukla sam


Isto se dogodilo i meni pa sam tu situaciju iskoristila da majci (zapravo svima oko sebe) dam na znanje da sam preranjiva i preosjetljiva i preumorna za bilo što što nema veze s bebom i njegovim oporavkom, da želim samo pozitivne i kreativne lamentacije, i da ne želim da mi mozak popunjavaju suvišnim detaljima, iako mislim
da to nisam trebala reći... trebali su to sami zaključiti.  I da, puno sam plakala i bila depresivna, ali sam si mantrala kako će takvo stanje sigurno
proći jer je sve to valjda dio postporođajnog procesa. Nisam se cijelo to vrijeme javljala na forum, moje koke su me posjetile, zvale na mob, pomoglo je ...a slobodno vrijeme kojeg nije bilo puno trošila sam na pripreme za bebu, kupovinu i šetnje s pasicom... 
i bilo je lakše... prolazilo je. a onda je takvo raspoloženje postalo prošlost kad je palčić stigao doma. 
Izdrži draga, još malo, neka lavić ozdravi i očvrsne, i što prije ide kući... bit će bolje, ljepše i veselije!
A komentare nalik ovome iz citata (a fakat zna biti svakakvih _dobronamjernih)_ odmah baci na ignore i ne troši mozak na njih!
Grlim te, a malenome borcu puse  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## andream

Lina, kao da slušam svoju mamu to u vezi s crkvom, a što će drugo reć, neka i nje ako joj je tako lakše. Ja na to već "oguglam". Glavno da malecki lijepo napreduje, i da nije pasivac. Još samo malo imate, znam da je to već fraza, ali eto vas i prije Uskrsa domeka ako ste još samo dva tjedna u bolnici. Šaljem vibrice ~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pulinka

> A onda me još moja mama jučer ubila u pojam s pozivanjem na red da zakaj nisam već dugo otišla u crkvu, da mi Bog daje koliko mogu nositi i da niš nije s razlogom. E pukla sam...mrzim kada mi se to govori...ako i ja to zaslužujem zašto maleni mora patiti?? Ne vjerujem da bi On dao malenima tolike nevolje a kako sam se svačega gore nagledala i naslušala to mi lomi dušu. Strašno je tužno, maleni koji čekaju raznorazne operacije ili se od njih oporavljaju, pa oni koji čekaju da uopće narastu da ih se može operirati a do tada su na rubu, razmrvljeni roditelji ...


Pratim tvoju temu od početka i duboko me dira.
Zbog gužve u našoj dečjoj bolnici sam jesenas bila hospitalizovana sa svojim dvogodišnjakom na odeljenju na koje nismo pripadali, a gde sam videla puno novorođenčadi i njihovih majki kako se bore sa teškim problemima. Bila sam tamo samo deset dana, ali dovoljno da shvatim kako je puno snage potrebno izdržati dugotrajnu hospitalizaciju novorođenog deteta, koliko su majke osetljive na neobazrivu reč i koliko istovremeno jake kada su najpotrebnije svojim bebama. 
Ne zameri svojoj majci-meni je moja preporučila da se fino odmorim dok sam sa sinom u bolnici. A dala bi kožu sa leđa za unuka, samo eto...ne ume sa rečima.
Ne znam za Boga jer nisam ni sa sobom rešila, ali ako će ti biti malo lakše, ima puno neočekivanih ljudi koji tebi i tvom sinu žele sve najbolje, što brži oporavak i da što pre budete zajedno u svom domu.

----------


## nela08

<3 držite se! Sve se  nekako preživi, teško je i ovako samo pročitati za nekoga koga niti nepoznas, tako da ne mogu niti zamisliti koliko ti je teško. Od sveg srca vam želimda sve uskoro postane uspomena i da se brineš oko onih lijepih stvari koje cine majčinstvo! <3

----------


## sirius

> taman smo u petrovoj počeli raditi vježbice  (prije je radila fizijatrica s njim onda je meni pokazala što da radimo kada god mogu)kada se ovo desilo, gore mislim da zasada ništa ne rade ali kada ode na post vjerujem da rade nešto
> ja pokušavam sada s njim raditi koliko mogu, teško mu je dohvatiti obje ručice u inkubatoru, ali radimo koliko možemo...npr ručicom da se dira po licu, pa da skupi rukice, pa da s rukicom dira koljena i tako minimalno koliko mogu. Inače je hiperaktivan, kažu dosadno mu u inkubatoru, stari je on već. Ne može samo ležati na mjestu pa putuje unutra i tak zabavlja osoblje. 
> 
> A ja sam zadnjih dana potpuno dole, baš mi je nekako teško depresivno plačljivo. Mirna sam, legnem i neda mi se ni gledat tv ni komp, ništa mi se neda jedva skuham i minimalno pospremim. A onda me još moja mama jučer ubila u pojam s pozivanjem na red da zakaj nisam već dugo otišla u crkvu, da mi Bog daje koliko mogu nositi i da niš nije s razlogom. E pukla sam...mrzim kada mi se to govori...ako i ja to zaslužujem zašto maleni mora patiti?? Ne vjerujem da bi On dao malenima tolike nevolje a kako sam se svačega gore nagledala i naslušala to mi lomi dušu. Strašno je tužno, maleni koji čekaju raznorazne operacije ili se od njih oporavljaju, pa oni koji čekaju da uopće narastu da ih se može operirati a do tada su na rubu, razmrvljeni roditelji ...kako smo zaključili neki dan kada smo u čekaoni pričali kako izdržimo...jednostavno se naviknemo i guramo jer nema opcije. Više mi ni ne pomaže pisanje onih postova sa strane bebe, jer ga samo vidim kako diže rukice prema meni
> Pa onda pričam s frendicom i kažem kako kolijevka čeka namještena uz moj krevet pa mi ona kaže da zakaj je ne zguram uz zid i prekrijem plahtom da ne ide prašina...ne ne ne ne mogu to, barem ću se još jednom zabavljati sa pranjem svega
> Sada treba progurati još ovih nekoliko sati do 12 kada idemo bebi no najgore je večer kada se oko 7 vratimo od njega pa do spavanja



Biti majka bolesnog djeteta  koje je odvojeno i fizicki od tebe odmah na porodu je jedan potpuno drugi Svemir od normalnog...
Moje iskustvo je takvo da nisam sa sirom obitelji UOPCE razgovarala o stanju svoje kceri. Davala sam im samo osnovne informacije , ili ih je prenosio muz , nitko me se nista nije usudio pitati. Imala sam osjecaj da bi me takvi razgovori samo dodatno iscrpljivali , pa sam cuvala snagu.
sa roditeljima koji su bili u istoj situaciji mogla sa piti kave i razgovarati satima, oni su me razumjeli bez pitanja , osude ili potrebe za savjetima.

Ovo sto pises , da nemas snage niti volje, zvuci kao depresija...
obrati paznju na to, i ako krene na gore, ako se bezvoljnost pogorsa potrazi pomoc svog lijecnika. Na rebru imaju dobrog psihologa na djecjoj klinici , koji razumije situaciju, potrazi je i razgovaraj sa njom ( ili neka ti na intenzivnoj  kazu gdje da ju nades).
sve je to normalno , i sve je to za ljude , u ovakvim nenormalnim situacijama.
<3

----------


## perla5

Grlimo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~

----------


## 123beba

Draga Lina, sjećam se tvog osmijeha onog dana kad si došla na kavu poslije pozitivne bete... Želim ti što prije opet takav osmjeh na licu... Da Matej bude uz tebe, u svom kreveticu, da zajedno šetate, mazite se, vježbate i čitave dane i noći uživate jedno u drugom! Ne mogu si niti zamisliti koliko je teško proživljavati sve to pa niti ne znam što bih mogla reći da pomogne no puno mislim na vas i šaljem zagrljaje i puse hrabrom frajeru i mami!

----------


## MalaMa

draga linalena puno vam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ šaljem da se što prije doma mazite.

----------


## n.grace

linalena, da sve što prije bude iza vas i da uživate zajedno ~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

draga linalena, znaj da mislimo na tebe i tvoju obitelj, da navijamo da što prije budete zajedno u svom domu...  :Heart:

----------


## tigrical

❤

----------


## milasova8

Od srca vibram da se ubrzo mazite doma 24 sata dnevno <3

----------


## Mojca

> Draga Lina, sjećam se tvog osmijeha onog dana kad si došla na kavu poslije pozitivne bete... Želim ti što prije opet takav osmjeh na licu... Da Matej bude uz tebe, u svom kreveticu, da zajedno šetate, mazite se, vježbate i čitave dane i noći uživate jedno u drugom! Ne mogu si niti zamisliti koliko je teško proživljavati sve to pa niti ne znam što bih mogla reći da pomogne no puno mislim na vas i šaljem zagrljaje i puse hrabrom frajeru i mami!



Potpis... sjećam se osmjeha, pogleda zbunjenog od sreće... Vratiti će se sve to... još malo strpljenja.  :Heart:

----------


## sonata

Linalena  :Love:

----------


## frka

pomislim na vas svaki dan kad prođem pored skretanja za Rebro i šaljem tone ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

držite se!

----------


## anđeo26012013

~~~~~~~~~~ puno za brzo ozdravljenje i samo neka je aktivan i to je znak da je on dobro...a ti se drži,Bog je uvijek s vama ne samo u crkvi,tako su nas bar učili

----------


## sirius

Dragi Palcicu (i roditelji  :Smile: ), preselila sam temu na "izazove roditeljstva".
Nadam se da ces uskoro biti u svom domu i u narucju svojih roditelja. :Heart:

----------


## nela08

Kako ste?

----------


## linalena

Maleni je bolje, još se oporavlja pa papa neku formulu posebno prilagođenu za osjetljiva crijeva. Kažu još 2-3 tjedna pa će na operaciju bruha jer ga jako boli i smeta, a nakon operacije je oporavak 2 dana ako se ne diraju crijeva a 10 dana ako se diraju. Tako da su procijenili na mjesec dana još boravak u bolnici. Inače je još u inkubatoru jer ga izoliraju s obzirom da ima tu neku seraciju i rota virus iako se rota proširila odjelima tako da su ograničili posjete. Prekjučer mi je bilo jako teško kada sam bila kod njega jer je jako plakao i nikako se smiriti pa su ga nakraju sedirali, a jučer su mu htjeli maknuti centralni venski kateter pa su ga pikali 3 puta pokušavajući staviti braunilu i nisu uspjeli, a njega je to tako bolilo, srčeko moje malo slatko.

----------


## sonata

O srce malo, mogu misliti kako ti je. Nadam se da ce poslije te operacije biti spreman za ici kuci i da cete konacno zasluzeno uzivati i maziti se. Drzi se  :Love:

----------


## milasova8

Tesko je citati a kamoli prozivljavati to sve..
Mis mali..
Cvrsto vjerujem da cete za mjesec dana napokon u topli dom..

----------


## migulica

I mi smo V. operirali bruh s dva mjeseca. Njega je bruh isto jako mučio.... Ako je sve ostalo ok, radi o stvarno o dva dana....a nećeš više drhtati hoće li mu se uklještiti ili ne....
Miči dan po dan, i proći će....
nadam se da će ta glupa bakterija otići da ga možeš držati....
smiješ li mu kakvu igračku tutnuti u inkubator? 
šaljeem vam vibrice......

----------


## 123beba

:fige:  da ste čim prije kući!

----------


## Bluebella

Lina moja draga šaljem vam svima skupa bezbroj vibrica da izdržite još malo. 
ne mogu niti zamisliti kako vam je teško sve to proživljavati. Nadam se da zaista idete doma nakon još tih mjesec dana.
Grlim te jako  :Love:

----------


## Mojca

:Heart:  

Grlim vas...

----------


## andream

Mislimo na vas, držite se, svi ste jako hrabri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## perla5

Držite se, stalno mislimo na vas~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Pusice Mateju!

----------


## linalena

danas imam 100 dana i proslavio sam ga lijepim ponašanjem
jedino mama ima anginu, obećala se brzo izliječiti da mi ne mora dolaziti u maski

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

:Heart:

----------


## Apsu

:Heart:

----------


## Maybe baby

:Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

Bravo Matej! A mama nek brzo ozdravi da te moze opet maziti :Smile:

----------


## Sani1612

Hrabri dječak  :Heart:  pusa za prvih sto  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

:Heart:

----------


## corinaII

Šaljemo puno pusa moja princezica i ja <3

----------


## gričanka

:Heart:

----------


## Kloto

puse, sve će biti dobro <3

----------


## abica_29

Bravo! MIslimo na Vas...

----------


## Lotta81

:Heart:

----------


## željkica

:Heart:

----------


## migulica

Linalena, kako ste Matej i ti?
 mislim na vas....

----------


## twister

I ja mislim na vas,draga Lina... Procitala sam da se osjecas iscrpljeno, psiho-fizicki... Kad se pokusam staviti u tvoju situaciju, samo bih boravkom kraj lavica,mogla da "napunim baterije"... Te male kreature,su nas izvor svjetlosti i energije. Zagrljaj veliki,javi se...

----------


## jelena.O

:Heart:

----------


## linalena

upravo tako, puni mi bateriju ali zato kada dođem doma ugasim se, već mdanima idem spavati u pol 9  :Smile: 

Sada je na odjelu i oporavlja se od NECa, u međuvremenu je opet imao sepsu i bio 2 dana u inkubatoru na intenzivnoj nakon što je prestao disati, no hB brzo se stanje popravilo. No eto svako malo nas nešto baci u zaostatak. Tako da je malo padao na kilaži pa ima jedva preko 3 kg papa 50ml. Ali kako je on počeo reagirati u zadnje vrijeme, točno nas gleda, prati okecima, lovi igračkice, glasa se.... Nemamo pojma koliko još i više niti ne pitamo  :Sad: 

pusa svima i hvala što mislite na nas

----------


## naniluc

:Love:

----------


## Apsu

:Sad:  držite se  :Heart: 

Ajde hrabri laviću, pobjedi ih sve i idi doma, pokaži ti njima!

----------


## migulica

em ti medicine...sad vam treba neki Harry Potter čarobni štapić da makne i bakterije i ostale gluposti i pusti Mateja da procjeta.
 :Love: 
ali nadam se da je na odjelu ipak lakši režim, tj. da možete maksimalno zajedno provoditi vrijeme...a to da prati i priča s vama  :Bouncing:  :Bouncing:  :Bouncing:  :Bouncing: 

šaljem vibre i mislim na vas!

----------


## bugaboo

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~ mislimo na vas

----------


## apricot

:Heart:

----------


## vikki

:Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

:Heart:

----------


## kli_kli

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## perla5

Mislimo na vas, vibramo i dalje.... Drži se Linalena, ti si mu snaga.

----------


## željkica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## m2b

redovno vas pratim i mislim na vas! <3

sretno!!!!!!

----------


## Lili75

lina, ima li kakvih novosti?  Drži se draga, mogu misliti kako ti je.

Glavu gore, još malo pa ste zajedno doma!

----------


## linalena

operacija najvjerojatnije sljedeći petak a onda se nadam brzo doma
a od sutra će početi vježbati s njim fizijatar
također od jučer je opet samo na maminom mlijeku

----------


## apricot

bravo za malenog lavića!
bit će on pravi atletičar, vidjet ćeš!

----------


## Mojca

:Heart:

----------


## Charlie

:Heart:

----------


## Apsu

:Smile:

----------


## mravak

:Smile:

----------


## sonata

:Love:

----------


## rahela

vibram da operacija prođe u najboljem redu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## emily

da sve prodje u najboljem redu, i da budete svi troje zajedno kod kuce
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:

----------


## nina70

> da sve prodje u najboljem redu, i da budete svi troje zajedno kod kuce
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 :fige:

----------


## Inesz

cure moje, da samo znate kako je Matej divan dečko! 
da samo znate kako je lijepo vidjeti Linalenu dok ga drži u naručju!  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart: 

sretno Matej, drži se Linalena!

----------


## Mojca

Da samo znaš kako ti zavidimo što si imala priliku vidjeti ih.  :Heart:  Sad imaš zadatak izljubiti ih od svih nas sljedeći put!
 :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Drzte se  :Heart:

----------


## linalena

O Inesz hvala a samo nam dođi jer se nadamo još kratko biti gore, sljedeći petak operacija pa vjerujemo za koji dan doma

I znate kaj, jučer smo probali dojenje i iako sam malo prije izdojila M se prikačio i pravo povukao, sada ću probavati svako malo jer je osjećaj predobar. I imamo problem s pelenskim osipom - dosada je bio na nekim njihovim pelenama kojih je svalilo pa smo mi donesli P******** i nakon samo nekoliko komada guza mu se zacrvenila. Ja ga uvijek prvo pobrišem mokrom maramicom pa blazinicom namočenom običnom vodom (presvlačim ga u krevetcu jer je na infuziji) i namažem guzu kremicom. Njega jako smeta kada ima ukakanu guzu tako da ga u vrijem posjeta 10-19 presvlačimo i po 5 puta

----------


## apricot

uzmi neke pelene sa manje kemije
i nemoj koristiti vlažne maramice, one su isto prilično agresivne... operi ga samo vodom i blazinicama

ali, krasno mi je čitati o ovakvim "banalnim" problemima koje muče sve roditelje, koji vas ni po čemu ne izdvajaju od ostalih

još samo da petak prođe...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Inesz

Linalena, svratim vjrojatno sutra oko podne da vas vidim na minuticu  :Smile: 

i savjet-ne te pelene na P, one su već premazane nekim losionom koji niti jednoj bebi ne treba a kamoli malom mišu kakav je Matej.

----------


## Vrci

I ja ne stavljam kremu nakon svakog presvlacenja,pustim da koza dise

Stalno tu citam temu,nadam se da ste jako brzo doma  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Lina šaljemo puno puno pusaaa <3

----------


## tigrić

pratim Vas od početka, pa da se i javim! držite se, šaljemo vam puno zagrljaja!!

----------


## migulica

podržavam i navijam za banalne probleme!!!!!!! :Laughing:  :Love:

----------


## Mury

Za uspjesnu operaciju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i sto skoriji dolazak doma  :Heart:

----------


## linalena

Nakraju nije bio pelenski osip nego gljivice od agresivnih antibiotika. Od kojih je moj lavek još danas oko 14 imao i alergijski napad. Taman sam ga prikačila na cicu i počeo je vući kada sam primijetila da je nekako čudno crven, već sekundu poslije su mu se počele pojavljivati bijele mrlje, baš crveno i baš bijelo. Kao da su mu i obraščići malo natekli. Zvala sestru kaže urtikarija, alergija na antibiotik koji je malo prije primio. Čudno je jer ga prima već 2 tjedna. Onda je došla doktorica i reklad a mu se nekaj brzo da, sestra mu je uštrcala 2 tekućine (ima braunilu u glavici) i onda je počeo vrištati a boja se gubila. No crvenilo je zamijenila grozna bljedo-siva, prestao je plakati i jako se smirio. Štipali smo ga za obraze, podigli, tuckali po leđima i brzo je opet proplakao. Mišek mali je na moment od šoka opet prestao disati, ne možete vjerovati kako se učas ohladio, hladan ko kamen. Prvo je disao jako kratko i ubrzano, ja sam ga privinula sebi, zamotala u dekicu i grijala, pričala, dragala i pomalo se vraćala boja i toplina. Nije dobio taj obrok, zaspao je i spavao do pol 6 kada je pojeo obrok i opet začorio, što inače nije slučaj. Joj sada ko će dočekati iza 10 da nazovemo i vidimo kako je reagirao na večernju dozu....

----------


## lasta

Draga lina malom palcicu saljem puno vibrica,a tebi da u nasim postovima skupis snage za sve te dane i probleme....

----------


## Ginger

Joj lina, nadam se da ce sve ovo uskoro biti iza vas  :Heart:

----------


## ivarica

draga Lina, mislim na vas i vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## olja

Linalena, izdrzite! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sani1612

Mišek mali samo neka nam bude dobro  :Heart:

----------


## migulica

A da mu se počneš prijetiti? da se uozbilji kako bi ízašli na slobodu...
vibram...
Míšek malí...

----------


## anamar

<3

----------


## nela08

Joj, ljubav mala draga, stvarno vam nije lako.....nadam se da ce se skoro sve stabilizirati i da ce vam sve ovo uskoro biti samo uspomena.

----------


## Mojca

Linalena, Bamboo pelene, prodaje ih Simbex na Trnjanskoj, preko puta NSB-a, s istočne strane, one su, ekološke i bez kemije. 
Grlim vas i vibram da sve super prodje i da ste brzo kući. 
 :Heart:

----------


## linalena

zvali navečer da je početnu dozu dobro podnio, sada nestrpljenja do 10


da MOjca prešli smo na njiih jer ih je prije koristio u bolnici, i u Petrovoj i na Rebru
inače ih dobivamo od bolnice ali je baš nestalo, nikako da naruče pa smo morali kupiti svoje a kako sam ja imala onaj poklon paket iz DMa uzeli te na P
ja sam htjela platnene korisiti ali pored svega izgleda da nećemo moći, onda su ove pelene dobra zamjena, piše da su biorazgradive

----------


## Mojca

Mi smo paralelno koristili platnene i Bamboo za put, ponekad noć... nisam učila nikakvu razliku na guzi. Toplo preporučam. 
Ljubac laviću!

----------


## tigrić

šaljemo puse!!!!!! hrabri mali dečko!!

----------


## Sela

Momcicu lijepe zelje za konacni oporavak i odlazak kuci!!

----------


## ina33

Sretno!!!!

----------


## željkica

velilki zagrljaj ti šaljem!

----------


## linalena

Kada sam došla u 10 borila se da mu maknu infuziju i braunilu iz glavice jer je to bilo samo da održava venu otvirenu za antibiotik koji je ukinut. I tako smo oslobođeni, prošetali do prozora i promatrali grad, gdje ćemo sve ići....pa se izmjerili ima oko 50cm, nosali i šetali bez da pazimo na žice oko nas. Pojeo je obrok u 12, pa se malo odmarao na ramenu, kada nas je Ines posjetila - poklon je predivan. Malo smo popričale, ja sva ponosna. lavonja fino začorio i budi se mislil da je bilo oko 2, padala je kiša...nekako crven i topao. Idem mjeriti tempicu i 39, pa ne mogu vam opisati osjećaj...pa što sada opet...jedino sam sretna kaj su odmah reagirali s obzirom na događaje zadnjih tjedana. I tako ima opet branilu u glavici, anibiotik i infuziju i pitanje dali će biti operiran u petak.
Ja sada već polako imam osjećaj da neću moći još dugo ovako, funkcioniramo na minimumu, u stanu je rasulo a još mi je čistilica dala otkaz jer sam nekoliko puta otkazala termin. Ne znam kada sam bila intimna s mm, niti se ne grlimo, svako na svojoj strani u svojim mislima

----------


## Apsu

Izdržite još malo! Kada vam dijete dođe doma zbližit ce vas  :Smile:  nije vam lako ni malo, zagrljaj šaljem!

----------


## migulica

ajmo Matej, ajmo Matej , ajmo misu mali....
Linalena puf pant...
pa mora krenuti stvarno nabolje. mora....
vibram za vas.....

----------


## ribica1505

Bas tako, ajmo Matej!!!
Ajmo!!!
Pratim vas od pocetka...navijam...mislim.... uspavam mog M. I odmah na Rodu vidjeti kako je tvoj M.?! 
Stvarno je red da vam se raskinu ti  crni oblaci i dode veliko sunce...
vibram i dalje i saljem brdooo pozitive!!!

----------


## Mojca

Milion vibrica.....

----------


## tigrić

Matej vam je sad na prvom mjestu, pusti stan..nek je kakav god..a što se tiče mm-a slično je i bilo i nama kad smo proživljavali jednu tešku situaciju u obitelji, jednostavno smo patili sami za sebe..nismo se znali povezati, ali prošlo je kad su stvari krenule nabolje i sve se vratilo na staro..
vjerujem da ti je neizrecivo teško, ali znaj da u tebi ima snage koje nisi ni svjesna, ona majčinska snaga i izdržati će te, ja vjerujem u Vas!
ali i traži podršku, bar u ovim tehničkim stvarima, obitelj, prijatelji, olakšaj si u svemu što možeš..
a ti mali mateju, samo se drži, cijela hrpa mama ovdje navija za tebe!

----------


## AndrejaMa

Mislimo na vas.....

----------


## Sela

Izdrzite!Mora biti sve na kraju dobro!

----------


## mravak

i mi mislimo na vas i navijamo za lavića Matea !

----------


## Charlie

O lina...tako mi je zao da se jos uvijek patite s infekcijama. Drzi se, najgore je iza vas, jos samo malo... :Heart: 
A za muza i intimnost: dolazak bebe obicno privremeno poremeti bracnu intimu, a sa svime sto je vas snaslo kako i ne bi. Ne brini, to ce sve doci na svoje kad se stabilizirate utroje, kod kuce.

----------


## Mury

Lina,u mojim ste mislima i molitvama....izdrzite jos malo,iskreno se nadam da su najgori trenuci uskoro iza vas  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## nela08

Kako je lavic danas? <3

----------


## zubic.vila

p

----------


## linalena

danas je puno bolje, još na antibioticima i infuziji, šmrkavog nosića i malo tekućije stolice ali apetita odličnog

Kako pomoći nedonoščetu s kolikama i još k tome u bolnici?? Pojavljuju se svakim danom u isto vrijeme, nakon hranjenja u 6. Malo se odmori i onda krenu, jako se osjeti to nekakvo kretanje u trbuščiću kada ga držimo na trbuhu na ruci. Masiramo ga, presvučemo ga. Plače, ma urla desetak minuta pa je mir jedno vrijeme u međuvremenu spava i tako odemo oko 8 a kažu da ga zna držati do hranjenja u 9 i onda spava do jutra. I sestra nam je danas rekla da su to zračne kolike iako nam je inače govorila da je to zato kaj smo ga naučili na ruke pa zna da idemo doma. Pitala sam da donesem čaj i rekli mi da mogu ali da je to sve samo reklama. Ima 4 mj, korigirino 1,5mj i sada neka 2 tjedna je opet potpuno na mm nakon prekida od jedno mjesec dana zbog NECa, a ranije je bio na mm od 6.dana bez takvog ponašanja.

I još jedna lijepa crtica, opet smo danas bili malo na ciki i uživali, ne znam da li je i koliko popio ali i da se samo malo igrao je super, jer onaj osjećaj kada je imao cicu u usima a mene iznad gledao velikim plavim okecima je nevjerojatan. Vidla sam malo mlijeka u kutku usta i cijedilo mu se s bradice

----------


## sirius

Mislim da je to psiholoski , puno vise nego fizicki. Osjeca da je vrijeme da idete kuci i zato nervoza.
Vibram iz sve snage za operaciju sto prije, i nakon toga sto brzi odlazak kuci. Svaki dan u bolnici je dan u riziku od bolnickih infekcija. To je opravdano i razumljivo kada je potrebna terapija koja se moze dobiti samo u bolnici. Ako takve terapije nema , treba doma sto prije . 
Kod kuce se bolje napreduje na tezini, kod kuce je izlozen manje infekcijama , zivot kod kuce je puno laksi za sve.

----------


## mravak

i ja navijam da operacija bude što brže, da se brzo oporavi i da napokon idete doma!

I velika, velika pohvala što da ga stavljaš na prsa i što mali Matej uopće hoće uzet bradavicu i cicat nakon dugog izdajanja i papanja na sondu i bocu...predivan osjećaj za mamu.... i kao šta kažeš ,još kada te pogleda sa svojim okicama rastopiš se sav....


 :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

mišić mali...  :Love:

----------


## nela08

<3 malo!

----------


## migulica

mali sisavac!<3
što prije van íz bolnice...
To je i nas kirurg ponavljao, sto krace, sto prije kuci zbog bolnickih infekcija...

----------


## Mojca

:Heart:

----------


## tetadoktor

:Heart:

----------


## Loly

Sunce malo  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Super vijesti. Za kolike tbf i tududu nema nam pomoci (to smo mi pjevali, probali sve, stalo samo).

----------


## seni

:Heart:

----------


## sonata

Srce malo... Navikli ste ga na ruke...a na sta ste ga trebali naviknuti? Da place? Samo da odete sto prije kuci i da bude sve u normali!  :Heart:

----------


## Cocolina

:Heart:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## perla5

Kako danas mali cicoljubac? Saljemo pozitivu, mislimo na vas i vibramo i dalje... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## anđeo26012013

joj draga za kolike nemoj ništa kupovati,jer ja jesam i niš ne pomaže....samo ga zamotaj u dekicu i grli grli to najbolje pomaže....grlim vas oboje i da što prije odete doma!!!

----------


## linalena

ma problem je kako mu pomoći s grčevima s obzirom da je u bolnici, ne možemo biti stalno uz njega
ulovi ga iza obroka u 6, dok se malo odmori i taman opusti za spavanje počinje, tako negdje oko pol7-7 kako koji dan a posjete su do 7
daju nam ostati i do pol8 kada plače a skoro pa redovito plače do 9 kada je sljedeći obrok i onda spava do jutra

masiram ga po trbuščiću, umotam pelenicom, leži na trbuščiću na meni, tata ga ušuška u svom ramenu, nosimo ko žabicu preko ruke, radimo čučnjeve
danas sam ga i stavila na sisu, tako se lijepo uhvatio i smirio, vukao je fino i vjerujem da je i pojeo kada se podrigao kao poslije svakog obroka, to ga je malo umirilo...sjedili 15min pored njega i nije ponovo jako plakao, samo onako malo cendrukao kako zna kada se sam uspavljuje, nadam se da nije počeo opet
Nadam se još koji dan a onda ćemo doma

----------


## migulica

Znam, koma ti je jer ga ostavljaš samog, a teško mu je.
Ako korísti dojenje da se malo primiri, onda tako i nastavite.
I pokušajte se maksimalno zadržati. Bez obzira na posjete.
(nisam baš nešto inventivna)
mislim na vas.

----------


## Apsu

ajde ,ajde, doma, brzo doma!  :Smile:

----------


## anđeo26012013

to sa cicom  i kod mene pali,vjerojatno je to utjeha dok ih boli?mislim da su ti grčevi ništa na spram onoga što je prošao...Matej ti je prekrasan tu na slikici i vidim da su se nogice lijepo zbucale  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Linalena doslovno nema pomoci i a me i to zvuci bas ko kolike ako je tako  vremenski pravilno. Tj radite ono sto ce pomoci vama prebrodit taj period jer tesko je to izdrzat neaktivan tipa nosanje sisa itd  njemu ce vjer bit isto stogod radili neradili al ce vama brze proc.

----------


## vikki

Držite se, linalena, vjerujem da ćete uskoro doma  :Heart:  Puno ste prošli i puno napravili do sada.
Za kolike isto mislim da ne pomaže ništa osim cice i nosanja, nekad ni to, ostanite s njim koliko možete u bolnici, a utješno je da taj period ipak ne traje dugo, za mjesec-dva najviše trebalo bi proći.
Što se tiče intimnosti s m. i stana, i kad je sve u redu to zna biti u rasulu, kod nas se situacija donekle vraća u normalu tek sad s osam mjeseci.

----------


## Mury

Lavicu maleni,zivim za dan kad ces doci svojoj kuci i uzvati sa svojim roditeljima  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## flopica

milion  :Heart:  malom dječaku, mami i tati
sve ovo jednom će biti daleko sjećanje
držite se  :Love:

----------


## linalena

jučer mi je opet prestao disati i završio na intenzivnoj
čim mu počne malo temperatura se dizati 38,5 počnu problemi sa disanjem, stenje hropće. Sestra mu je probala pomoći sa aspiracijom no bilo mi je još gore, ja sam ga držala u naručju, imao je već kisik na nosiću kada je samo prestao. sestra mi ga je zgrabila iz ruku i protresla i zaplakao je odmah. ne mogu vam opisati osjećaj a i ne trebam vam ga dočaravati no da nije bilo mm spremili bi me na krevet na psihijatriji
operacija opet otkazana a postaje me strah kako ćemo mi to doma, znam da nam nije bolje u bolnici no ipak???

----------


## abica_29

Ići ćete doma kada sve bude u redu  :Smile:  PUno ljubavi, strpljenja, pažnje i kada je najteže...naše molitve su s vama iako se ponekad čini da nema snage...

----------


## 123beba

:Sad:  lina grlim...

----------


## Mojca

Uf... grlim vas. 

Držite se. 
 :Heart:

----------


## sonata

Grlim vas :Smile:   Svi smo uz tebe...

----------


## migulica

ustabilit će se doma, i uostalom pratit ćeš ga kao kobac dok malkice ne naraste i ne ustali se u potpunosti...
u bolnici vam je začaran krug, čim se malo zdođe, natarag ga baci infekcija ili rota ili tko zna kakve bube......
samo hrabro, ti nisi ni svjesna koju snagu imaš obzirom na sve što ste prošli. 
Važno je da sva njegova ponašanja možeš detektirati prije nego što eskaliraju (iako znam da to radiš....prati sve njegove i najmanje migove koji bi mogli biti naznaka bilo kakvih problema)
vjeruj u sebe!

----------


## Cortina

Drž'te se, proći će i to ko sve do sad .. :Love: 
I meni se dogodilo da mi je malac prestao disati doma jednom, kod jednog presvlačenja, odjednom hvata zrak, ukipio se, ali u tom trenutku ni sama ne znam od kud mi snaga i staloženost da ga dignem, počnem lupkati i vratio se u normalu. Istina je da ćeš ga pratiti ko sokol, uvijek jednim okom, prvih par noći nisam ni spavala, stalno ga gledala i osluškivala... izdrži još malo, sve će to jednog dana biti iza vas, znam da nije lako, i čeka vas još puno toga, ali drži se, nagradit će i vas lavić za sve to svakim smješkom koji će vam pružati  :Heart:

----------


## perla5

Grlimo i mi, teško je to sve citati, a kamoli prozivljavati. Imas snagu majke, izdrzi, sve ce to proci...mislimo na vas i vibramo i dalje~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tigrić

joooj,držite se...puse malom dečku

----------


## Mury

Lina draga,tako mi je zao kroz sto sve prolazite....ali uskoro ce vasim mukama kraj,u mojim ste mislima i molitvama  :Heart:

----------


## Anemona

:Heart:

----------


## Argente

lina  :Heart:  drži se, draga
pobijedit ćete vi i ovo

----------


## bugaboo

Saljem veliki zagrljaj :Love:

----------


## Apsu

Miš mali  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Grlim te i držim palčeve!

----------


## mare41

Lina, mislim na vas i saljem zagrljaj

----------


## lidać2

jedva cekam dan kada cu doc ovdje i procitati dvije rijeci "idemooo doma"...


izdrzi jos malo za te dvije rijeci...znam koliko je tesko ali skupi  svu snagu svijeta...<3<3<3

----------


## flopica

za sve vas milion vibrica i  :Heart:

----------


## vikki

:Heart:

----------


## linalena

bolje je danas iako još uvijek na kisiku, minimalna doza ali ipak ovisan o njemu
infekcija je i dalje tu, crp se povisio unatoč antibiotiku pa su ga promijenili - ne zna se kaj je uzrok, čekaju se razno razni brisevi
temperature više nema, ima apetit i ne spava stalno jedino kaj je opet pun iglica i žica  pa ga jedva uspijemo podići
no rekli su mi da se samo čeka da se potpuno oporavi i  odmah ide na operaciju da moćemo doma jer da je svima tamo mezimac toliko mali i slatki

----------


## apricot

ići će to svakim danom na bolje
skupite snage još samo malo...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

Samo naprijed Matej  :Heart: , uskoro ćeš biti veliki zdravi dečkić ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Mojca

~~~~~~~
 :Heart:

----------


## Bluebella

lina draga mislim često na tebe i Mateja i veselim se svakom napretku malog lavića  :Heart:

----------


## Lotta81

:Heart:

----------


## 123beba

Lina kako nam je mali frajer? A ti?
Grlim...

----------


## linalena

oporavlja se, danas i ima bolji apetit i življi je tj ne spava samo
ustanovili su nedostatak imunoglobulina pa je dobio neki lijek Oktagam
sada čekamo jedno tjedan dana da završi kuru antibiotika i da ovo malo proradi pa se nadamo operaciji i domeka, ali opet me strah nadati se

----------


## Mojca

Ljubac hrabrom borcu i hrabroj mami... Još malo pa se grlite doma. Navijamo dalje!!

----------


## migulica

P,P,P!
 :Smile: 
mislim na vas...

----------


## Mury

Samo hrabro naprijed ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svi smo uz vas  :Heart:

----------


## 123beba

I mi se nadamo za vas i šaljemo vam puno pozitivnih misli, vibrica i pusa!

----------


## andream

Čitamo vas, uz uvijek puno pozitivnih vibri ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## venddy

linalena puno pozdrava i puno poljubaca za tvog malenog lavića, neka se bori i dalje tako hrabro i naravno, da što prije dođe kući mami i tati :Love:

----------


## m2b

kako je lavić?

----------


## lidać2

ako je nekome promaklo pise da je operiran bruh...ako je tako.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

domeka ce sigurno za koji dan ... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 


a ova slikica ...je za rastopit...taj smjesak...mmmmmmmwwww

----------


## mravak

bravooooo !!!!

navijamo da ste brzooo domeka !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mojca

Bome, promaklo mi je. 
 :Smile:  
Laviću  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  za brz oporavak!
 :Heart:

----------


## lidać2

stalno se vracam citati sto je linalena napisala i tako sam SRETNA sve mi suze idu...tako me ovo razveselilo ...jedva cekam da se ona javi i napise koju vise....

 :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Very Happy:  :Heart: 

jos samo koji dan nas djeli da citamo "lavic ide kuci"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....aaaaaa

----------


## frka

pusa našoj forumskoj lavčini  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

Jupiiiiii  :Very Happy:

----------


## migulica

Jeee!
suze radosnice!
malo cu vas zapljuckat...
P,P,P

----------


## željkica

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## rahela

laviću mali  :Heart:

----------


## linalena

e drage moje kako me raspekmeze skakutavci, vibrice i upitnici
da operiran bruh i prošlo je uredu, čekamo kontrolu sljedećeg tjedna i onda se nadamo doma, možda za sljedeći vikend već kako kažu "na probu"
a danas konačno (opet) bez žica, možemo šetati, promatrati grad kroz prozor, okretati se, mijenjati poze, ležati na trbuhu...a da nas niš ne zateže i ograničava
kirurg je naredio da nesmije plakati (što ja isto odavno govorim) da mu ne puknu šavi pa i sestre jako paze a najrađe zaspi zamotan u svoju mekanu dekicu u zagrljaju roditelja
sada se nadam dogovoriti da ga jedan dan ja kupam

i da i dalje se trudim dojiti ali nejde nam baš nabolje, pogotovo kada je gladan
ima negdje oko 3,7kg i 53cm
pedica ga je podizala iz ležanja povlačeći za ruke i bila je oduševljena jer je pratio glavicom a i nama  kada ga držimo sve više odiže glavu, a o odgurivanju nogicama kada se presvlači. Uglavnom zaostaje u razvoju ali ne previše, samo da izađemo i krenemu na stručnu procjenu i vježbe

velika pusa svima

----------


## migulica

sanacijom bruha ce moći normalno dizati nogice i vježbati trbusne mišiće a towje preduvjet za napredak. Zaostajao bi i da je rodjen u terminu, a da je lezao 5 mjeseci.
 No, vjezbom cete nadoknaditi.

I nudi ga da doji, izvjestijat ce se.
Lina.... :Wink:

----------


## lidać2

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

kako je lijepo citati ovakve lijepi vijesti ....

bas sam sretnaaaaa....presretna...

u ovom vremenu sljedeci petak ce te sigurno biti vec u toplini svoga domeka...lavic,mama i tata ususkani svi zajedno u velikom krevetu ...sa puno mazenja...

vec zamisljam taj trenutak...ta neopisiva sreca i u jednu ruku veliko olaksanje...sto je sve iza vas...sve najgore je proslu ,a sve ostalo ce te lako,maleni je prava hrabrica...jak kao lav... :Heart:  :Heart: 

sto se tice dojenja,vjerujem da ce ipak biti lakse doma...kada uhvatite taj neki ritam...samo polako,ako si do sada izdrzala i odrzavala mljekeco ,bit ce to dobro...ipak ne odbija u potpunosti cikicu a to je najbitnije...

a ako i ne uspije,nesmijes osjecati ni najmanju tugu,jer dala si sve od sebe... :Love: ...bitno da se mali lavic sada oporavi i da napokon napustite striceke i tete u bjelim i plavim kutama...

----------


## Ginger

Jooooj kako je lijepo citati ovakve vijesti  :Very Happy:

----------


## marijakr

Super linalena :Kiss:

----------


## anamar

ovo su divne vijesti!

----------


## vikki

Super vijesti  :Very Happy:  stići će maleni sve napraviti, bez brige.

----------


## S2000

Bravo!!!

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sani1612

Bravo za malog lavića!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

:Heart:  
Divno, divno... 

Cmoljim od sreće!  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

Bravo laviću maleni  :Zaljubljen: , još malo pa si u svo toplom domu sa najboljim roditeljima na svijetu  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~

----------


## abica_29

Čestitamo! Još malo i domeka ste...  :Smile:

----------


## perla5

Cmoljimo i mi :Heart: 
.......Bravo Matej, hrabri mali čovjek. I mi smo imali problema s dojenjem (prvo nije bilo mlijeka, a onda nije htio cicu jer se navikao na bočicu, ali nismo odustAjali i evo sad cikimo ko veliki :Smile:  Ne odustaj, nudi, guraj cicu, prihvatit će kad tad, samo ne odustaj. Ali već ćeš to pročitati na temi Dojenje :Smile: 

Sretno, sretno...........pratimo i dalje

----------


## nela08

Bas sam sretna zbog vas!!! Nemam smajlica na mobu! <3

----------


## Bodulica

:Very Happy:  pratim otpočetka našeg Palčića i veselim se odlasku kući.

----------


## Rebbeca

Baš sam sretna zbog lavića, mame i tate... :Very Happy:

----------


## Kloto

Super!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## flopica

bravo bravo bravo  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bluebella

Bravo  :Very Happy:

----------


## ljubilica

Mrvica slatka.... Ma to vise nije mrvica nego pravi decko  :Heart: 
Mama samo hrabro dalje

----------


## strategija

Nadam se da je sve loše iza vas. Samo neka lavić napreduje, doma će sve biti lakše  :Heart:

----------


## rahela

bravo laviću, još malo, još samo malo pa si doma  :Heart:

----------


## sonata

Pridruzujem se i ja pozitivnim vibricama da ste sto prije u domu svom! Bravo za hrabrog borca i njegove snazne roditelje!  :Very Happy:

----------


## belladonna

Draga linalena, samo hrabro, čitam ovu temu odavno  i navijam da što prije idete doma i da mali Matej naraste veJiki...

Registrirala sam se samo da linkam ovo, iako nezz dozvoljavaju li moderatori 

http://www.24sata.hr/sudbine/pravi-j...0-grama-366442

Malecka, rođena sa samo 580 gr i bori se... evo, vidiš da ima nade i za manje od lavića... a ovi malecki su veliki borci, ova je vec mamu uhvatila za prst  :Wink:

----------


## tigrić

divne vijesti!!!

----------


## tina29

Bravo laviću mali!  :Heart: 
Još malo i domeka! Puse!

----------


## venddy

bravo hrabri laviću, svi čekamo da dođeš doma, a onda će sve biti ljepše i lakše

----------


## Diana72

svaki dan čitam i pratim temu i
nadam se da ću uskoro u jednoj od poruka pročitati  da je sve dobro prošlo i da ste napokon kod kuće, što vam od sveg srca želim. :Heart:

----------


## Lidali

> svaki dan čitam i pratim temu i
> nadam se da ću uskoro u jednoj od poruka pročitati  da je sve dobro prošlo i da ste napokon kod kuće, što vam od sveg srca želim.


Upravo ovako i ja...
Mislim i vibram za vas  :fige:

----------


## Charlie

Jos malo pa ste doma....drzim fige!

----------


## lidać2

kako je nas Palčić???

----------


## twister

Ljubac veliki, divne vijesti citam, a jos ljepse ocekujem  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

još danas prespavat bez djeteta uz usne
u užurbanim smo pripremama, sve se pospremilo još kupaonu i oprat presvlaku vipera, podloge za igranje  i maramu za nošenje i onda samo sitnice
noćas sam loše spavala, glavobolja, kičma me boli od vrata do sredine leđa a sada kavica pa malo to napraviti i onda letim sinu

ljubimo vas sve

a bebionjo je super, ima određen obrok 80ml al to je njemu previše odjednom a ako ga forsiramo poriga (osim kada ga naliju sondom); doma ćemo se hraniti kada treba i češće pa manje, valjda je najvažnije da dijete dobije dnevnu količinu hrane a i vagati ću ga svakodnevno da znam ako nekaj nije kak treba da pojačam. Probati ću od izdojenog mlijeka kada malo odstoji odvojiti vrhnje od onog vodenog dijela kako bi dobivao što masniji dio. 
trebam izabrati robicu za dolazak doma, joj da znate kako sam uzbuđena

----------


## ljubilica

Ajme *linalena* jos malo i doma ste skupa  :Zaljubljen:  
Pa Matej ce biti presretan kad vidi sta ga je sve docekalo  :Smile: 
Sretno vam od srca

----------


## venddy

naježila sam kad sam pročitala, linalena. Emocije su me potpuno obuzele. 
Ja sam čekala 3 tjedna da svoga sina mogu napokon dovest kući s neonetologije i to mi je bilo ko vječnost. 
Kolika je vaša radost i uzbuđenje nakon ovolikog čekanja i svega što ste prošli mogu pojmiti. Velika hrpa poljubaca od nas za hrabrog lavića.

----------


## Inesz

Bravo Matej, bravo mama i tata!
 :Smile:

----------


## Val

konačno!!  :Heart:

----------


## mravak

rasplaka sam se...konačno...

----------


## Apsu

Aaaaaa!!! Mislim da smo svi cekali ovaj dan- da nam se javis da idete doma!
Bravo Matej, bravo roditelji, bravo,bravo,bravo  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

Opet cmoljim... 
Predivno draga! Bravo laviću... 
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Loly

Napokon... Predivno, uživajte sad u svojoj srećici  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## migulica

:Yes: 

ajte kući!
dosta vas je u toj bonici bilo!
(javi se...... :Heart: )

----------


## Vrci

Čestitam malom borcu što je pobijedio sve one zločeste bube u bolnici  :Smile:  Sad okrećete novo poglavlje doma, u troje (plus psi, ako se ne varam i dalje ih imate) <3

----------


## Mury

Još jedna noć, i napokon ste skupa u svom domu  :Very Happy:   :Zaljubljen: !!! Bravo maleni laviću, bravo roditelji...iskreno se nadam da sada slijedi samo uživancija i slatke brige!!!!

----------


## Anemona

:Heart:

----------


## Marija

Kako je lijepo pročitati o ovim slatkim brigama, pranju i spremanju robice  :Heart: 

Još malo pa kod kuće  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sonata

Konacno lijepe vijesti! Juhuuuuu!!! :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Divne vijesti draga!!!! Uživajte sad sa lavićem <3

----------


## lidać2

koliko sam cmoljila dok sam citala prve postove sada cmolim i to jos vise sto citam da napokon idete domeka.....tako sam sretna,presretna...
od ovih svih goznih dana sto se desava u hrvatskoj jedna velika predivna vjest...dignulo mi raspolozenje u roku odmah....


<3<3<3

----------


## perla5

bravo!!! pusica bezbroj...

----------


## rahela

> koliko sam cmoljila dok sam citala prve postove sada cmolim i to jos vise sto citam da napokon idete domeka.....tako sam sretna,presretna...
> od ovih svih goznih dana sto se desava u hrvatskoj jedna velika predivna vjest...dignulo mi raspolozenje u roku odmah....
> 
> 
> <3<3<3


potpisujem

----------


## Bluebella

:Heart:  Bravo za Mateja i hrabre roditelje  :Heart:

----------


## corinaII

Bravo <3 <3
Napokon doma  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ivica_k

Bravo! A sada slijedi uzivancija utroje  :Heart:

----------


## tigrić

preekrasno!! mala bubica zubica,želim mu svu sreću svijeta!

----------


## nela08

Predivne vijesti! Veselim se zbog vas!!!!<3

----------


## spajalica

Konacno, bravo i uzivajte u troje.

----------


## anamar

odlične vijesti!

----------


## flopica

linalena bravo za sve vas!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Šiškica

Prekrasne vijesti!! Bravo Matej  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:  i njegovi mama i tata  :Klap:  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Super  :Smile: !

----------


## bodo

Jao,konačno slatke muke-odabir odjeće za odlazak doma  :Very Happy: 

Uživajte zajedno,mazite se i ljubite  :Heart:

----------


## 123beba

Ne mogu niti zamisliti kakvo je to uzbuđenje kada nakon toliko iščekivanja konačno dolazi dan za dovesti svoju ljubav kući... Uživajte u svakom trenutku i neka sad pred vama budu samo lijepi trenuci...

----------


## sirius

:Heart: Sretno :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

> Ne mogu niti zamisliti kakvo je to uzbuđenje kada nakon toliko iščekivanja konačno dolazi dan za dovesti svoju ljubav kući... Uživajte u svakom trenutku i neka sad pred vama budu samo lijepi trenuci...


*X* sretno uživajte!!!

----------


## sirius

E,da... Hranjenje. Vazan je dnevni unos kalorija, nije nuzno da bude svaka tri sata po 80 ml. ( uvijek sam E.kod kuce hranila na zahtjev ).

----------


## Argente

ajmee, konačno...sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## tetadoktor

draga moja!!!! sretno danas i nadam se skorom viđenju  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Teica

Super!!!

Bravo za Mateja i vas roditelje  :Heart:  !

----------


## Mojca

> draga moja!!!! sretno danas i nadam se skorom viđenju


Pridružujem se!
 :Heart:

----------


## željkica

SRETNO!napokon uživajte! :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

Dobro došao doma,hrabri laviću!  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## jelena.O

držite se i dobro klopajte!

usput samo pitanje nadam se da si to rješila, ali imaš pravo na razliku rodiljnog pa ako nisi to svakako čim prije sredi.

----------


## lola3

jako mi je drago zbog vas. sad želim da vas prati samo sreća

----------


## lidać2

tako sam sretna ovo je VAS dan ,da mi je samo biti pticica i sletjeti na vas prozor i samo vas gledati...
koja je to samo negdje sreca i veselje... :Smile:

----------


## abica_29

Sretan put kućici  i puno se mazite!!!

----------


## andream

Sretno dalje u nove pobjede, drago mi je da ste konačno nakon toliko vremena u svom domu. Ljubi malenoga!

----------


## lidać2

kako je prosla prva nocica????

----------


## mravak

i mene zanima  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sani1612

Napokon hrabri laviću  :Heart:

----------


## bijelko

> koliko sam cmoljila dok sam citala prve postove sada cmolim i to jos vise sto citam da napokon idete domeka.....tako sam sretna,presretna...
> od ovih svih goznih dana sto se desava u hrvatskoj jedna velika predivna vjest...dignulo mi raspolozenje u roku odmah....
> 
> 
> <3<3<3



baš ovako  :Heart:

----------


## majola

napokon ste docekali!
uzivajte u svakom trenutku! 
 :Heart:

----------


## milasova8

Bravo maleni lavicu!
Sigurno sada uzivas u toplini doma i zagrljaju svojih roditelja koji zasluzuju orden snage i hrabrosti <3

----------


## autumn

Jako mi je drago čitati da ste kod kuće. Nakon toliko svega što ste prošli, napokon.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Apsu

Linalena, javi nam se  :Smile:  svako malo dodem vidjet jesi li nam napisala koliko ste sretni i kako vam je doma  :Heart: 
Pusa malom predivnom borcu!

----------


## lidać2

LINALENA javiiii nam se...
svi sa nestrpljenjem cekamo tvoje javljanje...

znamo da sada uzivas i nezelis se ni na tren odvojit od svoje male hrabrice...
ali svi ko na iglama cekamo tvoje javljanje...

pusaaaaaa

----------


## lovekd

> Bravo maleni lavicu!
> Sigurno sada uzivas u toplini doma i zagrljaju svojih roditelja koji zasluzuju orden snage i hrabrosti <3


X

 :Kiss:   :Kiss:  malenom laviću,velikome borcu  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bluebella

svako malo virkam da vidim novosti od Line....  :Cekam:

----------


## Mury

I ja cekam novosti od Line,ali neka oni sada uzivaju doma,bez foruma...javit ce se vec kad uhvati vremena  :Heart:  !!!

----------


## 123beba

Ja isto virkam a novosti još nema... No sasvim razumljivo... Nakon toliko vremena zajedno kod kuće pa tko bi uopće i pomislio na internet... Neka se samo maze i paze!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

fenomenalno smo, trenuci su neprocjenjivi! Prvu noc smo probdjeli iako je M mirno pajkio i papao, drugu smo se malo opustili i vjerovali monitoru. Hranimo ga svaka 3sata +-  jer cekamo da se probudi ili da ne zaspi, fino pojede jedino prima puno terapije na usta pa nekada poriga i terapiju i klopu. Uziva u koljevci, bas mu pase ljuljanje i sam se (ponekad

----------


## mravak

:Zaljubljen:  predivno ! uživajte i dalje ! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Diana72

Napokon!!! Sretno i uživajte u bebaču, zaslužili ste :Very Happy:

----------


## strategija

Bravo! Zaslužili ste sreću, uživajte u njoj!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sonata

Prekrasne vijesti! Mogu misliti kako ste strepili tu prvu noc! Ni ja ne bih mogla oka sklopiti  :Smile:   sto od brige, sto od uzbudjenja  :Smile:  

Sad samo uzivajte!!!!  Stvarno ste zasluzili!!!

----------


## sasana

Hvala Bogu. Konačno možete uživati kod svoje kućice. Linalena  :Heart:  malom hrabrom laviću

----------


## S2000

Divno!

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## tigrić

puse !!!!

----------


## tigrical

Napokon! Bravo M!

----------


## Ginger

Uzivajte  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## gričanka

Drago mi je zbog vas, neizmjerno! Sretno, maleni hrabri palčiću !!!  :Heart:

----------


## Vrci

Uzivajte sada u zajednickim trenucima  :Smile:

----------


## Teta Eta

:Klap:

----------


## belladonna

Baš mi je milo oko srca od ove vijesti...Sretno!!!

----------


## ellica

Uzivajte u svom hrabrom djecaku.Cesto mislim na vas......

----------


## perla5

sretno~~~~~

----------


## abica_29

Sretno!

----------


## MalaMa

Divne vijesti!!! Bravo za lavića. Napokon ste doma svi u kompletu. Uživajte i mazite se!

----------


## kameleon

:Heart:  malo hrabri lavić, napokon doma  :Zaljubljen: 
 :Kiss:  hrabroj mami!!

----------


## lidać2

tjedan dana iza vas...kako je mali lavic.?...voli li spavati u svom kreveticu?...voli li sve svoje igrackice?jeste bili u vasoj prvoj setnjici?a kako si ti mamice a tata?...sveeeeee me zanimaaaa... :Smile:

----------


## linalena

lidać baš si me nasmijala, sve je super. Ma dobro nije baš super jer je već prehlađen i zbog toga riga papicu jer jako kašlje zbog šlajma no dans je već super. Danas odlično jede. skoro da nemam dosta. Meni je i dalje velika želja dojiti ali nam nejde ali ima i dobra strana toga da ne dojim, ovako ga tata hrani! Jako mi je drago ih vidjeti tako. Još imamo neke čudne osjećaje, kako mi to kaemo da smo posuđeni roditelji. Beba je jako dobra, po danu hranimo svaka 2-3 sata a po noći svaka 4. Vjerojatno bi i po noći češćw da nije na nekom lijeku za smirivanje. Inače ima baš puno terapije koju mrzi pa se i s time natežemo, pa izvlačenje šmrklji iz nosića, baš ga maltretiramo.
Mi dobro spavamo zahvaljujući monitoru disanja a ja stvarno čujem svaki njegov malo glasniji uzdah. 
Igračkice obožava, lovi ih rukicama, jedino mi je problem kaj preferira desnu stranu tj tako okreće glavicu a i zaležana mu je na tu stranu. Okrećemo ga svakako ali uvijek nađe načina za okrenuti, isto i za oslobađanje rukica. 
Jučer smo slavili 5 mjeseci a za nekoliko dana zavrašava naša nevjerojatna godina
joj imam još toliko toga, a i smušena sam sva, pa do drugi put
pusa svima

----------


## Mojca

:Heart:

----------


## mravak

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## lidać2

tako mi je lijepo citati ove pricice... :Smile:

----------


## migulica

<3
dobro je...
Nos hrabro i cesto usisavajte da izbjegnete dodatna veselja.
Nudite mu sve zanimacije na manje koristenu stranu tijela...
Vjerojatno vam uskoro slijedi pregled kod fizijatra i propisane vjezbice.
Obzirom da je dugo lezao (ako mozete financijski podnijeti) ne bi bilo naodmet da uzmete i privat fizioterapeuta da i vas nauci vjezbe da sto vise vjezbate simetriju...
M. je vjerojatno vec sad nezadovoljan kad medicinari prckaju oko njega, ali sto ranije krenete s ozbiljnim vjezbanjem ranije ce se i naviknuti... i manje protestirati...
A za zalexanu glavi ne brini...ona se jos digo formira, a i decki s duzom kosom su bas fora...Znam da uzivate i veselim se s vama.
Ne zaboravite i odmoriti....

----------


## nela08

<3

----------


## Diana72

:Heart:

----------


## sonata

Puse malom borcu :Smile:

----------


## naniluc

Baš mi je drago što ste napokon doma  :Smile:  ... Uživajte...

----------


## laura29

Sretno! Uživajte zajedno u svakom trenutku!

----------


## AndrejaMa

Uživajte!  I dalje vas pratimo i sve nas zanima!

----------


## Sela

Sretno i volite se!

----------


## nina70

Velika pusa malom laviću. Neka su svi problemi ostali iza vas. Puno sreće dalje  :Heart:

----------


## venddy

velika pusa našem forumskom laviću i ne brini se baš previše zbog toga što preferira jednu stranu (skužio mangup da mu je lakša pa ju forsira, pametnice su to, znaju oni izbjegavat probleme), prave vježbice koje ćeš uporno provodit (što više sati u danu to bolje i naglasak na uporno), sigurno će sve dovest u red. I naravno što prije krenete s njima to bolje
Iz iskustva ovo govorim.

----------


## Apsu

Linalena kako ste?  :Smile: 

Sjetila sam te se neki dan, upoznala sam jednog divnog dečka i nekako sam s njegovim roditeljima došla na temu o tome kako je jako rano rođen, nekoliko mjeseci je proveo u bolnici, puno kasnio i rekli su im da nikad nece moci normalno hodat a mozda mu se ni sve motoricke funkcije ne razviju. 
Ja gledam dijete (15 godina) , živahan, pametan, trči i ganja loptu!  :Smile: 

Rekli su mi da im ni u jednom trenu nisu povjerovali, da su puno radili s njim, puno vježbali, jako se trudili, i da su ga toliko voljeli da se čude kako nije počeo i letjet  :Smile: 

Pusa Mateju  :Heart:

----------


## linalena

Danas nam je stvoren dan, dan kada se jedna mala dušica odlučila da sam joj mama...puno nam je trebalo da budemo skupa ali eto psssttt spava nakon klope i ja jurim k njemu

Hvala svima na podršci

----------


## mravak

stvoren dan  :Zaljubljen:  uživajte  :Heart:

----------


## Teica

> stvoren dan  uživajte


 :Heart:

----------


## n.grace

:Heart:  za dečkića i njegove roditelje

----------


## tiki_a

:Heart:

----------


## Mojca

:Heart:

----------


## migulica

najslađe mi je vidjeti da vaša tema "pada" prema dolje na Izazovima roditeljstva.... :Wink:

----------


## sonata

Uzivajte!

----------


## nela08

<3

----------


## perla5

Kako Matej? Piški, kaki, ciki, sve po propisu? :Smile:  Ti, neispavana? :Smile:

----------


## linalena

odlično, da, da, ne, hmm kak se zeme, može i bolje, naravski

 pomalo obavljamo pretrage, borimo se s svim i svačim
jedna crtica....bili smo ui  3 odjela iste klinike, svaki daje svoje otpusno i naravno da ne odmah kada odlaziš nego ti moraš ići naknadno po to a nama to nitko nije rekao jer kada smo nakraju odlaili na zadnjem otpusnom pišu i stvari od početka no ne pišu sve cijepljenja. Pa smo ipli tražiti knjižicu cijepljenja da bi nam dali i druga otpusna, no ni na njima ne pišu sva cijepiva. Tako da ja nisam bila uporna i tražila da provjeravju u kompu dijete bi bilo duplo cijepljeno

druga....neki dan sam se potpuno rastrojila, beba nije htjela jesti, samo je tužno vriskao na što sam pukla. Legli smo zajedno na krevet i M je prestao plakati i strpljivo gugutao dok sam ja ridala jedno sat vremana i prenula se jer nema mjestu samosažaljevanju, treba njemu snage 

treća...konačno sam u robici koje ima svugdje i na izbor, 4550, 54cm

i četvrta....mama nema vremana za surfanje, malo škicne Face ali se često sjeti sve podrške koje je ovdje primila pa je peče savjest što se ne javlja

----------


## AndrejaMa

draga linalena, nema grižnje savjesti... znamo mi da se ti nas sjetiš, ali ima jedno malo čudo koje te treba puno više od toga da se nama javljaš....

iako  :Wink: ...lijepo je čuti kako napredujete.... :grouphug:

----------


## sonata

Draga linalena, nasa birokracija je stvarno za ubit se...a sta ces...bitno da si bila uporna!

Malac ti super napreduje, bas gledam kako je fino narastao i dobio kilica. Super! Samo tako dalje!

----------


## Val

druga i četvrta crtica su normalne za sve  :Smile:   :Heart: 
bravo, bravo za treću  :Heart:

----------


## Diana72

:Very Happy:  :Heart: 
Bravo za malenog i neka samo tako nastavi.

----------


## migulica

Momak sa stavom (joj sto volem takvu djecu...moji su takvi)
Ces ga hranit kad mu se nece....os malo sutra  :Razz: 
S doktorima uporno i skoncentrirano!
Mislim na vas<3

----------


## perla5

I ja sam proplakala, bez brige, to je valjda normalno :Smile:  Sve su te crtice okej, samo hrabro~~~~~~~~~~puse preslatkom Mateju!

----------


## andream

Joj što sam ljuta na tu našu birokraciju, imaju kompove a ni pisati ne znaju. Još se i s tim boriti...
A ovo drugo je lijepo čitati, neka se nastavi, čitamo vas ...

----------


## belladonna

> Tako da ja nisam bila uporna i tražila da provjeravju u kompu dijete bi bilo duplo cijepljeno


OMG, super da si bila uporna.




> druga....neki dan sam se potpuno rastrojila, beba nije htjela jesti, samo je tužno vriskao na što sam pukla. Legli smo zajedno na krevet i M je prestao plakati i strpljivo gugutao dok sam ja ridala jedno sat vremana i prenula se jer nema mjestu samosažaljevanju, treba njemu snage


Oni sve osjete i ako je mama zbog neceg uzrujana/nemirna/uplasena sve kuze, ne moze covjek vjerovati sta sve znaju.




> treća...konačno sam u robici koje ima svugdje i na izbor, 4550, 54cm


 Bravo za malenog!

----------


## linalena

Teški su nam zadnji dani, jako slabo jede, slabo spava. Pojede pol ili skoro ništa od obroka i krene vriskati, pljuvati, napuni usta mlijekom i neproguta nego fini sve ispljune meni po očalama :Cool: . A taman je i povećao obroke i ubrzao sada opet muku mučimo po sat vremena a pojede jedva 600ml kroz dan. Mislim da ga muče pomalo zubići a i ovo vrijeme, zapravo se nadam jer pedica kaže da je možda reflux, a dosta nam je dijagnoza i ne želimo u bolnicu (a i bili smo 2 mjeseca na odjelu prehrana i gastra pa bi valjda primijetili to). Idemo na vježbice, malo kasnimo ali pomalo se već vidi napredak iako još ne odiže glavu od podloge, gleda iznad glavice, okice beže na sve strane pa teško ulovi fokus i prati igračkicu. No sretni smo svaki dan s samo njegovim osmjehom, osjećajem kada mi se opusti i zaspi u naručju 

Sada ima 4720g i 57cm, eto za tjedan dana 7 mjeseci a to je 4,5mj korigirano prema terminu. no po kilaži je kao cca 2 mjeseca pa kada me netlko pita tako i kažem, jel me ubija objašnjavati "Zašto je tako malen"

Ja se i dalje izdajam ali odustajem pomalo, teško mi je ali ne stignem a kako slabo jede onda me još psihički dotuče kada to jedva skupljeno mlijeko bacamo

----------


## Mojca

Draga... grlim... 
Nemaju pojma oni koliko je on zapravo velik! 
 :Heart:

----------


## apricot

> Draga... grlim... 
> Nemaju pojma oni koliko je on zapravo velik!


baš tako!

samo hrabro i samo naprije

----------


## S2000

:Heart:

----------


## lola3

draga linalena, sigurna sam da sve gledaš pod povećalom jer ste imali toliko problema, ali moguće je da ovo s prehranom nije neki problem nego će proći samo. moj sin, rođen s 4 kg nikako nije uspio dobro sisati, nakon mjesec dana totalne muke s dojenjem i on na rubu dehidracije sam odustala. do pola godine nikad nije pojeo više od 60 ml po obroku, a i to kažem puno. davala sam mu često pomalo iako je uzimao ad i na kutijama su pisale puno drukčije količine, ali jednostavno on nije htio nikada po tablicama. do godinu dana smo se tako mučili, ali nisam išla doktoru jer je ok napredovao. i onda otkad je počeo konkretno jesti sve ide ok i sad normalno papa i ima dvije godine.

----------


## migulica

On je ogromanjski! A pitanja će uvijek biti... Nas su tako pitali za blizance zakaj je on tako veli , a ona tako mala (i danas izgleda kao da  stariji od nje skoro godinu dana). U jednom trenutku kad mi je je dojadilo odgovarati sam se počela dobro debelo zafrkavati s ljudima koji su to pitali dajući odgovore: anoreksična je ili njoj ne damo jesti ili držimo je na dijeti. Što gluplje to bolje...i onda se još neko vrijeme cerekaš facama ljudi koji su te pitali.....
Pokušaj ustrajat u izdajanju (bez obzira na fustraciju), doći će i periodi kad će jesti bolje. Znam da vas pedjatri opsjedaju s gramima i mililitrima, ali mislim da je najvažnije da vidiš da napreduje. Možda ako možeš (natjeraj se) cijeloj problematici pristupi manje matematički, a više "športski" ili "umjetnički" (ako me razumiješ).
On grabi naprijed, i to velikim koracima :worldcup: !  i uporno sa vježbicama..... :utezi:

----------


## Apsu

Linalena, kako ste nam vi?  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

nisam se dugo predugo javljala, nemam vremena, nemam živaca. Bebonja je dobro osim što ne dobiva na kilaži, ima negdje oko 6kg i doktori traže da uvedemo sondu ili čak ugradimo peg sondu jer neće ni dohranu. Nije da je on nejedač on ima tzv oralnu averziju i kada ga ulovi a često ga ulovi neda ničem blizu ustiju, sve je to posljedica preranog poroda i dugog borovka u inkubatoru na stroju i u bolnicama. Još se malo zna o senzornoj integraciji, kod nas ima malo terapeuta a potrebna je posebna prostorija, teško da se to može izvoditi u privatnom aranžmanu doma. Motorički zaostaje ali pomalo napreduje, ne sjedi osim uz pomoć, ne puže, na trbuhu se ne digne na ruke kako treba ali se upire u noge za poluditi. Izmislio je svoje kretanje, digne rit u most i tako na stopalima i potiljku se kreće po stručnjači, obožava se zavući ispod vipera i popravljat  :Smile: 

Jučer je bilo godinu dana kak sam završoila u bolnici ...rođendan doživljam samo kao Datum i nećemo ga slaviti, premali je i ne doživljava nikoga a kak je osjetljiv a vrijeme takvo kakvo jest samo bake i djed i torta. Nadam se da neću jako plakati ;(

Pokrenula sam blog http://dani-godina.blog.hr/ jer mi je potrebno ispisivati stres i brbljati samo tako.

Hvala Vam svima na podršci i svim lijepim riječima i željama,stvarno je neprocjenjivo

----------


## Apsu

:grouphug:

----------


## apricot

:Heart:

----------


## Diana72

:Heart:

----------


## emily

:grouphug:  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

:Heart:

----------


## tigrical

❤

----------


## kli_kli

:Heart:

----------


## Ninunanu

:grouphug:

----------


## vikki

:Heart:

----------


## Šiškica

:Heart:

----------


## Tanči

:Heart:

----------


## mare41

Vesele tvoje vijesti, citam potpis, mury odbrojava

----------


## tetadoktor

:grouphug:

----------


## Sani1612

:grouphug:

----------


## rahela

hrabri lavić  :Heart:

----------


## žužy

:Heart:

----------


## gričanka

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## bodo

:Heart:

----------


## Muma

Drži se draga! Velika je to borba ali jednog ćete dana izaći kao veliki pobjednici - bebonja, ti i tvoj muž!  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

Draga linalena, znam da ti nije lako
Pisi, pisi...mi smo tu  :Heart:

----------


## Vrci

Malom laviću sretan 1.rođendan  :grouphug:

----------


## abica_29

Eto vidis, cim si pocela pisati, on bolje jede  :Smile:  To je za sve ove tete koje citaju o njemu i vibraju... pusice

----------


## migulica

Draga Linalena, cestitam ti prvi rodjendan! Velika je to stvar i daleko ste od onih prvih neizvjesnih. Mjeseci. Moras samu sebe hvaliti na sva usta jer si odradila strasan pocetak!
 Nedonoscad su uvijek teski, naporni i uporni igraci, i naajvise vole svoje "krive drine" koke mi odrasli. Onda pokusavamo ispraviti. A tvoj lavic je otpocetka bio svoj (jej za njega, kuku si ga baba za tebe i tm).
Sto se tice problema s hranjenjem, znam jednu curu koja radi upravo na takvim problemima u Klaicevoj. Vjerojatno je kod M situacija dodatno komplicirana jer je malen, uporan i nedokazan, ali sigurna sam da mogu.pomoci...
Sto se.tice njegove kilaze, nadam se da imate prilike suradjivati s doktorima koji njegov problem s kilazom ne vide samo u dobivenim gramima, vec da i razmisljaju o tome kako njegovu averziju ublaziti. Jer ju morate.kad tad krenuti rjesavati...
Javi se i podijeli s curama probleme, vjerujem da ti mogu dati dobre i kvalitetne savjete.
A do tada, glavu gore i guraj...  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

Linalena,lavic   :Heart:

----------


## linalena

iz nekoga razloga ne da ni blizu ustima, ni žličicom, ni špricom a ponekad ni ruci. To je ta vražja oralna averzija, izgleda da će biti tvrdi orah. Danas je pojeo 710ml SLAVLJE !!!!! no jedan dio je povratio jer je jako protestirao na vježbama i naravno moralo je malo letiti van. Sinoć je loše spavao, ja legla u pol 12 da bi se već o pol 1 oglasio i nakon pol sata ga išla hraniti, i onda nikekoa zaspati, budna do pol 4 pa odmor do 6. Vrti mi se neispavanosti


Migulica ne znam da li misčiš na I.B., bili kod nje i krasna je žena. 22og idemo kod psihologa, nutricionistica je na porodiljnjom, pa će nas doći pogledati a onmda nas možda uključe u Piknik

----------


## migulica

Da.
Drago mi je da ste ju otkrili. Ona je vrlo afirmativna u odnosu na sve probleme. Puno rada, to da, ali kad starci zapnu ima i rezultata. S Lavicem ces još puno raditi, al to je tako. Moji su rodjeni samo 5 tjedana ranije pa jos uvijek vidim odjeke toga na V. (a sad ce 4 godine).
M. je tvrd orah, imali ste svi zajedno težak početak, a i prvo vam je dijete. U svim tim okolnostima vas je jako strah, ali zato trebate imati pedijatre koji ne djeluju po matematičkim formulama, nego ga sagledavaju kroz cijelu prizmu svih mogućih stanja i agresivnih postupaka kroz koje je prosao u svom kratkom zivotu.
I shodno tome pomoci mu najbolje sto mogu.

----------


## perla5

Puse,hrabro! Jede li malo bolje?

----------


## linalena

eto prošao je i onaj datum kada smo trebali slaviti rođendan, tolio datuma imamo u kalendaru a ne znamo koji nam je draži.

Frajer jede kako kada, uglavnom zeza, sada je u slatkoj fazi...prvo na žličku malo variva/ribice/kremjuhice i na vrh slatkog, najdraži neki (kršitelj koda) sa sirom i tak jede sulude kombinacije npr danas.... oslić, batat, mrkva(sve kuhano na pari) na ribljem temeljcu + jabuka, banana, sir (kršitelj koda), za objesiti se znam. JA uglavnom ludim ali kaj ću, nema nam pomoći, tak je i gotovo...no i dalje rijetko  od malih/velikh dnevnih briga uspijevam uživati u majčinstvu. Ima oko 6500g, 70cm, samo kaj ne propuže, govori tata i teta, 4 zuba, pije vodu na flašu i u usta stavlja samo smoki i sve kaj nađe na podu. I da, dobio je naočalice, +3 i astigmatizam, strabizam se popravlja sam tako da zasada niš od terapije. Idmeo u dnevnu uskoro, uff tak da svaki dan po 3 sata na goljaku i tako 2 mjeseca, ali jako se veselim jer to njemu jako dobro čini iako me sada ove frka jer je saada "veliki" pa ide u veliku db gdje ću ga ostaviti kao u vrtiću

Kada me netko pita koliko je star, hihih to je priča od pol sata... 14.5mj po kalendaru, 12 po terminu, po težini hmmm 5mj možda, po duljini 10mj+, pa motorici, po brbljanju tako da uglavnom izaberem prema onom tko me pita. Uživa u dječjem parku i u kadi, naučio je "kormaniti" gdje hoće ići dok ga nosamo i naučio je mahati glavom nenene, voli slikovnice posebno one koje sviraju, dobar je u "gajbici" i u hranilici u kojoj bogec mora sjediti po sat i pol jer nam toliko traje glavni obrok, njemu draži traju oko 45 min. Uglavnom sve se vrti oko klope i obaveza

----------


## Apsu

Hvala što si nam javila novosti  :Heart:

----------


## Diana72

:Heart:

----------


## Lili75

Krasno *linalena*. Bravo samo tako dalje!

Napredak je vidljiv, znam da te hranjenje izluđuje al baš lijepo napreduje u raznim sferama.
Slatkis maleni!

----------


## perla5

Ma i mi se hranimo po sat vremena,proci ce i to,hrabro naprijed! Puse nasem velikom palcicu!

----------


## migulica

Tata i teta?
Pajcek.

----------


## migulica

Mama
Mamica
Majcica....
to krenu zvati kad nas trebaju...
Slatkis!

----------


## linalena

nedavno nam je bio drugi Svorendan, nisam ga obilježila, zaboravila
no dani su nam predivni, papanje ide bolje (18mj, 15.5kor i imamo 7200), hoće se sam hraniti i to ne samo sa kruhom već hoće i meso, povrće nikako ali to mu nekako uvalim. Idemo u dnevnu bolnicu na Goljak, kao da smo u vrtiću, pol8-pol11, ostavim ga i skoro pa 3 sata odmora s mamama na kavicama oko britanca ili u šetnji uokolo (OK i često ganjanju papirologije). Dečko sjedi, puže diže se gdje god uzmogne, vere na krevet, provlači kroz tunele i i zmeđu nogu, sam si baca loptu pa ide za njom.... Iako imam puno strahova, s nama je otvoren ali u stranom društvu je smrznut, samo promatra, jako mu dugo treba da krene ma da se i pokrene. No biti će kako će biti, uživamo
Upoznajem predivne majke, sa groznim pričama i stvarno ne može bilo tko biti mama djeteta sa posebnim potrebama.

----------


## Apsu

Pusa velikom dječaku, pravi ste borci  :Heart:

----------


## Diana72

:Very Happy:  Samo naprijed !

----------


## Ginger

:Heart:

----------


## vikki

:Heart:

----------


## perla5

Bravo pisulinac mali! I moj je malac bio donedavno zamrznut u drustvu nepoznatih,cak i plakao,ali sad je ok,podruzi se. Jos jedna faza. Hrabro kolegice,pratimo!

----------


## Mojca

:Heart:

----------


## emily

bravo  :Very Happy: 
 :Heart:

----------


## belladonna

Naletjeh na ovo pa sam sjetila da vidim kako je Lavić i kako napreduje.

http://www.24sata.hr/news/uz-ovaj-vi...prerano-426955

Uglavnom, palac gore za sve male slatkiše!

----------


## Mury

Mišić slatki, smao napreduj  :Heart:

----------


## andream

Samo hrabro naprijed, draga L.

----------


## linalena

Nedavno proslavili 4ti rođendan
Krenuo je u vrtić, posebnu TUR grupu(i jede i spava tamo)
Hrana ide, konačno prešli 11kg
Drugi put se ošišali
Zapravo sad je komunikacija najveći problem, koristi znakove i nekoliko cijelih riječi od ponavljujućih slogova....
Eto i ja proslavila 46ti
Pusa svima

----------


## sirius

Sretni vam rodendani . :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## spajalica

Sretan Vam zajednicki polstoljetni rockas.

----------


## Beti3

Sve najbolje vam zelim!

----------


## Mojca

Sretni rođendani! <3 <3
Pusa junaku!

----------


## Peterlin

Čestitam i ja!

----------


## Diana72

Sretan rođendan palčiću i njegovoj mami  :Heart:

----------


## vikki

Sretni rođendani!  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Apsu

:Heart:

----------


## rahela

sretni vam ročkasi  :Heart:

----------


## andream

Sretan vam rođendan i što veći napredak dalje

----------


## Bluebella

Sretan vam rođendan  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## perla5

Sretan rođendan! Lijepo vas je čuti....

----------


## aleksandraj

Sretan rođendan i dečkiću :Very Happy:  i mami  :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

Izbacili nas iz Suvaga jer je problem s govorom zbog poteškoća u razvoju...ukratko... ne bavimo se pravim problemima već ispravljanjem č i r... a vi se sad snađite

----------


## Inesz

Linalena, kako? Zašto pobogu?
 :Sad: 

Ne mogu vjerovati. Gdje da Palčić onda potraži pomoć? Ma, bijesna sam...

----------


## Jelena

Ajoj!  :Heart: 
Možda da pitaš u Slavi Raškaj ili na Goljaku. Oni imaju logopede.

----------


## Riri92

Evo me ovdje, kako trenutno stvari stoje, čekam i ja palčića. 

Do sada je bilo sve super, ali.. Prvo sam išla na serklažu zbog otvaranja. Sad je otkriven slab protok posteljice i 1. stupanj starenja. Mališa ima slabe otkucaje srca. Svaki dan je borba, ali još uvijek vjerujem da može sve biti dobro. U bolnici sam, uzimam magnezij, omegu, dobivam infuzije, prati se sve, ležim na lijevom boku, ustajem samo kad baš moram. Cilj je doći do 28. tjedna i onda porod. Sad sam u 22. 

Zanima me jel imao netko ovakvu situaciju i da je sve ispalo dobro? 
I postoji li još bilo što da mogu probati, bilo kakve prirodne metode, da se poboljša taj protok i naravno, otkucaji? 

Hvala.  :Smile:

----------


## kli_kli

Riri, drzim palceve za malishu i tebe <3
Nemam licno iskustvo, ali sam lezala u sobi s zenom koja je prelezala celu trudnocu i bukvalno su joj drzali karlicu na povisenom (nagnut ceo krevet!). Cula sam nekoliko nalaza kad je doktorka bila u viziti "otvorena 6 cm, beba u karlici, pipam ovoje." Palcica je rodjena s jedva 30 nedelja, ali sve je bilo ok (slala mi je sms neko vreme posle). Bila je jos jedna koja je krvarila sve vreme od placente previa, ali s njom se nisam zblizila. Pozitivnih prica zasigurno ima, i vibram i da vasa bude jedna od njih!

----------


## dino84

Riri, rodila sam ove godine u travnju Palčića u 26 tt. Imao je 750 g kada se rodio. Sad je on "veliki" dečko od 5,5 kg  :Smile:  Svašta smo prošli, borimo se još uvijek, ali oni su takvi borci da samo trebaš vjerovati u njega. Meni je u 20 tt otkriven manjak plodne vode, AFI je bio 3, kasnije u 22 tt posteljica je bila 2. stupanj, u 26 tt je već bila 3. stupanj. Počela mi je curiti plodna voda i završili na CR. Slobodno pitaj što god te zanima ovdje ili u PP.

----------


## Argente

Ajoj Riri, držte se. Zna li se u čemu je stvar, trombofilija, neka infekcija, nepoznato...? Je li mali mjerama u skladu s tjednima ili zaostaje?

Osobno nemam iskustva, ali takvih je slučajeva mnogo i završeci su stvarno svakojaki. Najbolji koje ja poznajem je jedan dečkić koji se rodio u 31tt s ravno 1kg i nema nikakvu poteškoću u razvoju (sad je već predškolac). Želim vam isto  :Heart: 

I vama dino84 što kraću i uspješniju borbu  :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

Riri poznajem deckica koji se rodio u 29tj, na pocetku je bilo kriticno, jako tesko je mama podnosila gledat ga na.svim tim cjevcicama i aparatima, no on je izrastao u zdravog veselog djecaka bez ikakvih poteskoca iako prognoze nisu bile optimisticne.

Znam i slucajeve gdje su ostale neke posljedice. 

Drzi mi se, vjeruj u malog borca i zelim vam da sve ispadne kao u mom prvom slucaju, da sto duze izdrzi u maminoj buši  :Heart:

----------


## n.grace

Riri, drži se, nadam se da će sve biti dobro!  :Heart: 

znam ljude koji su rođeni sa 700, 800 grama, danas su zdravi i bez posljedica

----------


## Jadranka

Riri, drzi se  :Heart:

----------


## sirius

Riri, drzi se. :Heart:

----------


## mašnica

Riri budi hrabra pratim te odavno...sve znaš samo pozitivno. Mali Palčići su veliki borci i medicina je toliko napredovala da i sa toliko ranijim porodima bebice napreduju. Borba je ali budi hrabra i samo pozitiva. :Heart:

----------


## Riri92

Hvala na podršci svima!  :Heart:  
Znam da ima puno sličnih situacija i nadam se da će i moja biti sretna na kraju. Baš su mi ohrabrujuće ove vaše priče.  :Smile:  

Dino, jesu i kod tvog Palčića otkucaji bili niski? 

Argente, ništa se ne zna za sigurno. Nema ni infekcija, ni bakterija, ni trombofilije, ništa. Počelo je sa hematomom, pa krvarenje, kontrakcije, otvaranje. Onda serklaža, pa se činilo sve okej i onda evo to sad. A mali je u skladu sa tjednima, zasad nema zaostajanja.

----------


## dino84

Riri, ne, kod njega su otkucaji uvijek bili normalni, ali je imao zastoj u rastu. I kod nas je sve bilo u redu, ja se nisam ni otvarala ni imala kontrakcije, svi brisevi sterilni, za trombofiliju sam bila na terapiji. Na kraju su otkrili da imam septum maternice i da je vjerojatno on uzrokovao sve to. Ali to su vidjeli tek na CR.

Argente, hvala  :Heart:

----------


## Riri92

> Riri, ne, kod njega su otkucaji uvijek bili normalni, ali je imao zastoj u rastu. I kod nas je sve bilo u redu, ja se nisam ni otvarala ni imala kontrakcije, svi brisevi sterilni, za trombofiliju sam bila na terapiji. Na kraju su otkrili da imam septum maternice i da je vjerojatno on uzrokovao sve to. Ali to su vidjeli tek na CR.
> 
> Argente, hvala


Svaka čast na borbi i na svemu što ste prošli!  :Smile:  Želim i tebi i Palčiću svu sreću i dalje  :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

Riri  :Heart: 
Držite se. 
Imamo u obitelji odraslog palčića sportaša. Rođen nakon 6 mjeseci.

----------


## Ginger

Riri  :Heart:  drzte se!

----------


## Lili75

Riri,

Kakvo je stanje? Kako ste vas dvoje?

----------


## Riri92

Hvala cure  :Heart:  

Ide. Porasli su malo otkucaji. Nije idealno, ali svejedno daje puuno nade.  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

Drzite se draga moja  :Kiss:

----------


## anita83

Nisam imala pojma da je situacija tak ozbiljna uvijek si vesela na odbr....drzi se <3

----------


## Riri92

:Heart:

----------


## Rominka

Riri, kako ste? Kakva je situacija?

----------


## Riri92

> Riri, kako ste? Kakva je situacija?


Bolje smo.  :Smile:  
Beban ima puno bolje otkucaje srca, a posteljica je cijelo vrijeme na tom 1. stupnju. Sad se već usuđujem pomalo maštati o tome da neću roditi za tri tjedna, a i ginekolog je optimističan.  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

> Bolje smo.  
> Beban ima puno bolje otkucaje srca, a posteljica je cijelo vrijeme na tom 1. stupnju. Sad se već usuđujem pomalo maštati o tome da neću roditi za tri tjedna, a i ginekolog je optimističan.


Ovo je prekrasno citati  :Heart: 
Tjedan po tjedan i daleko cete dogurati.

----------


## Lili75

Riri, predivnooo, veselim se jakoo radi vas dvoje  :Heart:

----------


## Riri92

:Heart:  

Svakim ulaskom u novi tjedan je lakše čekati.  :Smile:  
Spremna sam i ako dođe u 28., ali bilo bi super da još malo čeka. Spominju mi i dalje sva moguća oštećenja i posljedice, ali ja se nadam da će se ova čuda svih dobrih stvari nastaviti.

----------


## Jadranka

:Heart:  bravo za vas dvoje!

----------


## Jelena

:Heart:

----------


## n.grace

:Heart:

----------


## Riri92

:grouphug:

----------


## Bodulica

redovno pratim i vibram da izgurate što duže u jednom komadu  :Heart:

----------


## sara79

Riri cure su sve rekle  :grouphug:

----------


## Riri92

Hvala vam cure, divne ste sve  :Heart:

----------


## mašnica

Riri koliko sad vec brojis? Kako vrijeme leti vise ne znam...jeste dobro?

----------


## Riri92

> Riri koliko sad vec brojis? Kako vrijeme leti vise ne znam...jeste dobro?


U 25. tjednu sam.  :Smile:  
Jesmo, zadnjih par dana dobro ide. U četvrtak imam pregled pa se nadam da će se to i potvrditi opet.

----------


## j-la

Super Riri  :Heart: , vibram i ja da što duže budete 2u1!

----------


## Riri92

> Super Riri , vibram i ja da što duže budete 2u1!


 :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

Riri, izdrzat cete vi duze 2u1 nego sto to dr. sad predvidjaju  :Heart:

----------


## annie84

Riri, sve najbolje! I ja vjerujem da ćete izdržati 2u1 skoro pa do termina! <3

----------


## kli_kli

Drzite se Riri i decko <3

----------


## Riri92

Hvala vam  :Heart:  

Imam divne vijesti sa pregleda! Nakon toliko vremena, srce napokon radi kako treba i otkucaji su normalni. Moj pokon za Božić.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tangerina

ririiiiii, to je divno  :Heart: 
bravo, mališa!  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Rominka

> Hvala vam  
> 
> Imam divne vijesti sa pregleda! Nakon toliko vremena, srce napokon radi kako treba i otkucaji su normalni. Moj pokon za Božić.


Bravooo!!! To je to, snaga malog misa  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Munkica

Divnoo, Riri! 
Bravo za oboje  :Smile:

----------


## spajalica

Odlicne vijesti Riri. sad opusteno ulazis u praznike.

----------


## Jadranka

Bravo  :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

*Riri* prelijepe novosti za Božić, samo hrabro dalje vas dvoje boraca  :Heart:

----------


## sara79

Bravo za hrabru mamu i velikog borca malisu  :Heart:

----------


## j-la

Bravo za malog borca  :Very Happy: 
Bravo i tebi, za sve što prolaziš  :Very Happy:

----------


## n.grace

bravo za mamu i sina!  :Heart:

----------


## vertex

Ma divno  :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

:Very Happy:  sjajno!

----------


## Ginger

Riri  :Heart:  divno

----------


## Riri92

Joj  :grouphug:

----------


## Argente

Ej Riri, onda znači više se ne planira porod u 28tt, nego ga puštaju unutra do daljnjega? Koliki je sad, cm/kg?

----------


## Peterlin

> Hvala vam  
> 
> Imam divne vijesti sa pregleda! Nakon toliko vremena, srce napokon radi kako treba i otkucaji su normalni. Moj pokon za Božić.


Sjajno! Držim fige da sve bude dobro i dalje.

----------


## Riri92

Argente, da. Cijelo vrijeme je posteljica u istom stanju pa ako ostane tako, onda će se ići na to da je što duže unutra. 
Sad je 32 cm i 630 g.  :Smile:  

Peterlin, hvala.  :Kiss:

----------


## magriz

> Argente, da. Cijelo vrijeme je posteljica u istom stanju pa ako ostane tako, onda će se ići na to da je što duže unutra. 
> Sad je 32 cm i 630 g.  
> 
> Peterlin, hvala.


riri [emoji173]

----------


## Lili75

Predivne vijesti ❤️❤️❤️ 
Neka samo raste i dalje mali princ!

----------


## Tanči

> Argente, da. Cijelo vrijeme je posteljica u istom stanju pa ako ostane tako, onda će se ići na to da je što duže unutra. 
> Sad je 32 cm i 630 g.  
> 
> Peterlin, hvala.


Vrapčić mali  :Heart: 
Nisam pratila što se događalo, želim vam sve naj.

----------


## Ginger

Riri  :Heart:  nastavite s dobrim vijestima

----------


## Riri92

Hvala vam  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Ajme, Riri, sretno, nisam ni skuzila da si trudna! Drzim palceve za do kraja!

----------


## seni

Riri  :Heart:

----------


## Riri92

Hvala Ina  :Smile:  

Seni  :Kiss:

----------


## Riri92

Da javim novosti.  :Smile:  

Danas je bio pregled. Sad sam 28+1. Mališa ima 1 kg.  :Very Happy:  I otkucaji su mu normalni.
Starost posteljice je otišla malo dalje, sad je I/II stupanj. Ali dobro, ginekolog je zadovoljan i zadao nam je svima novi cilj - preći 30 tjedana.

----------


## Jelena

Bravo, draga!  :Very Happy: 

Znači da te ne uzrujavano puno na forumu  :Smile:

----------


## Iva86

Draga Riri, nadam se da ćete izdrati sto duže 2u1h..
Ja sam mama palcica rođenog u 34 tjednu sa 1800g radi loših protoka posteljice, IUGR i manjka plodne vodne,. Samo sam te htjela ohrabriti da vjeruješ u svoju mrvicu jer oni su veliki borci i na kraju u većini slučajeva sve bude u redu..

----------


## Riri92

Jelena  :lool:  Pošteda dok ne rodim haha

Iva, hvala ti na ohrabrenju. Nadam se da je tvoj Palčić dobro.  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

Draga jupi jeee  :Very Happy:  sretnooo dalje!!!!!

----------


## Riri92

> Draga jupi jeee  sretnooo dalje!!!!!


Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

Bravo Riri, samo hrabro naprijed  :Heart:

----------


## Riri92

> Bravo Riri, samo hrabro naprijed


 :Heart:

----------


## n.grace

bravo, Riri i dečko, da ste što duže u komadu!  :Heart:

----------


## Riri92

> bravo, Riri i dečko, da ste što duže u komadu!


 :Heart:

----------


## kli_kli

Divne vesti, zelim vam sto duze 2 u 1.

----------


## Riri92

Hvala vam svima!  :grouphug:

----------


## mamitzi

Draga Riri, nisam znala da imaš probleme s trudnoćom. Nadam se da dobro napredujete vas dvoje. (Uvijek te se sjetim u parfumeriji, nikad te ne povezujem s bolničkim krevetom - još jedna forumska predrasude i imaštarija)

----------


## Lili75

Riri šta kažu dr. u kakvom je stanju posteljica? Kako napreduje bebač?

----------


## jelena.O

Ja nisam skužila da je ona stalno u bolnici ali ako je tako drži se,to zna biti naporno
I da daj se okani slatkiša uzmi koju jabuku

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Jelena, ti si malo bezobrazna meni se cini. Nemoj mi samo reci da je ovo bio dobronamjeran savjet za Riri, jer oni zvuce malo ljepse i drugacije, pa cak i kad su napisani! 
Prvi dio poruke je "ona" a drugi dio vec ide njoj direktno, zanimljivo moram priznati... 

Ispricavam se na upadu, divim se ljudima sa ove teme i svemu sto su prosli (ali bezobrazluk je bezobrazluk cak i kad je lijepo upakiran).

----------


## jelena.O

Bezobrazna nisam znam šećer koji pojede vipe štetu nek pomaže malom,nek se primi bolje hrane

----------


## jelena.O

Bezobrazna nisam znam šećer koji pojede vipe štetu nek pomaže malom,nek se primi bolje hrane
Ok ona je moj previd,ispirika na tom,Riri

----------


## Riri92

Mamitzi  :Heart:  
Nadam se da će tako i ostati, baš sam se rastopila na tu parfumeriju sad haha  :Kiss:  

Lili, I/II stupanj starosti. Bebač je dobro.. Trenutno je mrvicu manji od prosjeka za ovaj tjedan, ali dobro. Napreduje.  :Smile:  

Jelena.O, da mi jabuke mogu riješiti problem, odmah sad bih pojela koliko god treba. Mislim da bi me medicinsko osoblje bolnice davno upozorilo da radim nešto što šteti mališi, s obzirom na to da sam ovdje 2 ipo mjeseca već. Slušam sve što mi kažu. Što god trebam napraviti, napravim. 

Na drugoj temi sam pisala da sam se jako udebljala, i jesam, svjesna sam. I pisala sam da sam nervozna kad nemam čokoladu, istina. Ali ne jedem SAMO šećer. I ne jedem lošu hranu. U bolnici sam i prehrana je prilagođena mom stanju i nadgleda se. Nisu mi pravili problem oko čokolade, a ginekolog sam kaže da sam se udebljala jer se već toliko dugo krećem samo 20ak koraka na dan. 23 ipo sata dnevno ležim na lijevom boku. Inače, 10 dana prije zadnjeg pregleda nisam ni pomirisala čokoladu.. I opet sam dobila 1.5kg. Jednostavno mi se sve hvata kad mi je kretanje zabranjeno i to je sad tako. Vjerujem svom ginekologu i vjerujem da bi me stavio na dijetu da misli da štetim bebi. 

Jagodice  :Heart:

----------


## jelena.O

Je znam to ubija biti stalno po bolnicama,drži se.

----------


## Munkica

Mama, ja bih nesto slatko. 
Uzmi jabuku!

Nocna mora mog djetinjstva  :Smile: 

Riri, reci muzu da ti naruci masazu. Malom Lazi treba.  :Smile: 
Sigurno ti nije lako, ali izbora nemas. Glavno da ste vas dvoje dobro, a kile ce vec otici. To je sad najmanja briga. 
Drz’te se!

----------


## Lili75

Munkice ma kakva masaža, dosta su "konzervativnog" kova liječnici od Riri, a ona je zaista turbo poslušna pacijentica.

Svaka čast Riri na stavu!

Sretno dalje draga, a kile su sad najmanje bitne  :Kiss:

----------


## Riri92

Hahaha Munkice, i mog.  :Laughing:  
Masiraju me ovdje redovno.. Da ne dobijem rane od ležanja na toj lijevoj strani.  :Smile:  

Lili  :lool:  Zašto konzervativnog? Zbog lijevog boka? A znam da ti ne vjeruješ u to haha ali mislim da je meni pomoglo. 

I hvala vam  :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

O pa supeeer da te masiraju ma ne zbog lijevog boka nego drugih stvari šta si mi pisala.

A vjerujem da je uz masaže  pomogao i taj special madrac protiv dekubitusa.

Samo hrabro tako dalje !

----------


## jelena.O

Da lijevi bok spašava i nad zdrave a kamo li ne one koje moraju mirovati
I da te masiraju je super,sad u bolnicama bas i nema specijalnih madraca

----------


## Riri92

Da, madrac je super! 
Nisu ga ni ovdje imali, ali muž mi ga je kupio. Spas.  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

Sretno Riri .
Nadam se da ce sve biti ok do termina , a i nakon poroda.
I nadam se da vise neces strogo mirovati nakon odredenog tjedna jer i mirovanje nisi odredeni rizik za razvoj. ( na to je vjerojatno Lili mislila . Ali nekad jednostavno nemas izbora pa biras od dva zla manje.)

----------


## jelena.O

[QUOTE=Riri92;3140555]Da, madrac je super! 
Nisu ga ni ovdje imali, ali muž mi ga je kupio. Spas.  :Smile: [ on se smije podizati noge i trup?

----------


## Lili75

> Sretno Riri .
> Nadam se da ce sve biti ok do termina , a i nakon poroda.
> I nadam se da vise neces strogo mirovati nakon odredenog tjedna jer i mirovanje nisi odredeni rizik za razvoj. ( na to je vjerojatno Lili mislila . Ali nekad jednostavno nemas izbora pa biras od dva zla manje.)


Bingo sirius  :Wink: 

Al naravno zna Riri šta je najbolje i najvažnije sada.  :Heart:

----------


## Riri92

Ma nemam ja pojma što je najbolje, ja samo slušam i nadam se da oni znaju.  :lool:  
Nisam znala ni da mirovanje nosi rizik za razvoj.. Valjda onda neću morati do kraja. Znam jedino da će se serklaža skidati u 36.tt ako budemo mogli ostati 2u1 toliko i da sam do tad u bolnici. 

Jelena, ne podiže se kod mene ništa. Ima te zračne jastučiće po sebi pa se to napuhuje i ispuhuje na dijelovima naizmjenično, da se pritisak na tijelo raspoređuje.

----------


## sirius

Djeca u maternici su programirana za razvoj mozga uz pokret. Jasno je da se majka u vecini slucajeva dosta krece i to utjece na razvoj mozga. Postoje neka istrazivanja na tu temu. Malo sam to proucavala  obzirom da sam i sama strogo mirovala od 30 tj. trudnoce do poroda u 36 tj.

----------


## Riri92

> Djeca u maternici su programirana za razvoj mozga uz pokret. Jasno je da se majka u vecini slucajeva dosta krece i to utjece na razvoj mozga. Postoje neka istrazivanja na tu temu. Malo sam to proucavala  obzirom da sam i sama strogo mirovala od 30 tj. trudnoce do poroda u 36 tj.


Da.. Kužim. Hvala ti.  :Smile:  
Valjda je to mirovanje onda biranje manjeg zla. Proučit ću malo ta istraživanja i nadati se najboljem.

----------


## sara79

Riri kako ste? Sad ce nekako biti 32 tt ili?

----------


## Lili75

Mislim 31.tj, koliko točno Riri?

----------


## Riri92

Danas 30+6.  :Smile:  

Dobro smo, otkad je prošao onaj 28. tjedan, lakše mi je čekati. Pa eto, čekam i brojim dane. U četvrtak mi je pregled pa ću znati kakvo je stanje. Ali čini mi se da je mališa dobro, otkucaji su mu okej, mrda se, isteže, lupa.  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

Ma bit će ok
Drži se,traži još koju masažu više u danu

----------


## Lili75

Super Riri  :Klap:   :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

Bravo Riri!
Je l se to mora do kraja trudnoće mirovati, ili ima neki dan kad kažu - sad šećite lagano?

----------


## Riri92

:grouphug: 

Rekli su mi da ću moći šetati kad se skine serklaža.. Znači za 35 dana ako uspijemo.  :Smile:  
Možda me onda puste i kući do poroda, držite fige. 

Sinoć opet trudovi. Pojačali su tokolizu pa je danas dobro. Tako malo mi fali do tog 36.tt, uf!

----------


## Beti3

Držimo, naravno. Ali i još 8 dana pa ste već dosta sigurni. Ma i sada je već dobro, mislim da se više ne trebaš jako bojati.
Dan po dan.
Ležala sam cijelu trudnoću, doduše kući, što je nemjerljivo lakše. Tek zadne tjedne sam bila hospitalizirana, visok tlak, preklampsija, posve neslana hrana...Sve je na kraju bilo OK.

----------


## Lili75

Riri lavice naša samo hrabro dalje! :Kiss:

----------


## Tanči

Riri, biti će to sve dobro.
I ti i mališa ste borci [emoji3590]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Hvala vam  :Kiss:  

Ajme Beti, cijelu trudnoću.. Svaka čast!

Evo danas je bio dan za laganu šetnju. Vodili su muža i mene u obilazak rodilišta. Sad sve znamo i ako krene ranije. Valjda.  :lool:  
Pregled obavljen jutros. Posteljica i protoci i dalje isti. Mališa ima 39 cm i 1500 g.

----------


## j-la

Super ste vas dvoje  :Heart:

----------


## kli_kli

Bice to super, Riri  :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

Jupi jupi jeee  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Riri92

:grouphug:

----------


## n.grace

Riri  :Heart: 
ja sam preležala obje trudnoće od početka do kraja, hematomi, eph gestoza, trombocitopenija, sve je na kraju bilo ok. držite se!

----------


## Riri92

> Riri 
> ja sam preležala obje trudnoće od početka do kraja, hematomi, eph gestoza, trombocitopenija, sve je na kraju bilo ok. držite se!


 :Heart:  

Ma evo i meni je još malo ostalo, brzo će to.  :Smile:

----------


## Riri92

Serklaža je skinuta i pustili su me kući.  :Smile:  
Nakon nekoliko mjeseci brige i straha, napokon mogu reći da ću i ja imati pozitivnu priču. Sad samo čekam porod. 

Hvala vam svima koji ste bili uz mene ovo vrijeme. Puno mi je to značilo.  :Heart:

----------


## tangerina

stigli ste!
super, nadam se da od ovog trena samo školski

----------


## Lili75

Jako sam sretna zbog vas dvoje  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  bome mislim da ste ih sve tamo u bolnici pozitivno iznenadili s obzirom da su svašta prognozirali.
Sretnooo dalje!!!!

----------


## Argente

Svaka čast tebi Riri kako si, ne znam za svaki moment, ali u svakom postu bila pozitivna. A bogme situacija nije bila obećavajuća.
Na kraju neće ni biti palčić!

----------


## Riri92

Hvala cure  :Heart:  

Ma.. Bilo je svakakvih dana, ali uvijek sam se barem pokušavala vratiti pozitivnom stavu. I bilo je korisno.  :Smile:  
I da, čak ni neće biti palčić.  :Smile:

----------


## sara79

Ma bravo Riri...tako sam sretna radi vas  :Heart:

----------


## spajalica

Bravo Riri, sad uzivaj u slobodnim danima.

----------


## Riri92

:grouphug:

----------


## Jelena

Riri, super! Sigurno će netko kasnije čitati tvoje postove i bit će pozitivan  :Heart:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

Riri pratim tvoje postove i jako mi je drago sto tvoja prica ima ovako lijep zavrsetak...sretno i uzivaj u malom cudu kada stigne

----------


## n.grace

Riri, divno  :Heart:

----------


## Jadranka

:Heart:

----------


## Riri92

Hvala vam svima!  :Heart:

----------


## mašnica

Riri koliko jos brojis?

----------


## Riri92

> Riri koliko jos brojis?


Sitno.  :Smile:  
Danas sam 36+4.

----------


## mašnica

:Saint:  :grouphug:  divnoooo...kao da si jučer imala teat sjecam se. Neka jos malo i bebica je tu...

----------


## Riri92

> divnoooo...kao da si jučer imala teat sjecam se. Neka jos malo i bebica je tu...


Da, čekamo ga!  :Heart:

----------


## Beti3

Riri, super si ti to sve odradila! Vesele me tvoji veliki tjedni.

----------


## Tanči

> Sitno.  
> Danas sam 36+4.


O pa ti si praktički u terminu.
Super.
I sretno.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Riri92

Hvala cure  :Heart:

----------

